# Erekose's Savage Tide - Act 1: There is No Honour



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

The sights and smells of another bright sunny day bring with them the every present noise of industry, commerce, and the populace.  Workers at the docks haul against huge nets pulling them from fishing boats to be repaired as seagulls squawk over head.  Colourful parrots and other jungle birds dance on the warm currents above a bakery, adding to the exotic feeling of Sassarine.  All of you have lived here for almost your whole lives (well except Nathan when he was off learning his devotions) and all of you are quite used to the busy streets in the far off port.

The hot season is upon Sassarine, leaving many in slight, loose clothing as merchants shout over the din trying to attract buyers.  Spices, fruit, and meat abounds from shops, stalls, and even a hand cart wheeled through town by a gnome.  For one reason or another you all find yourselves quite busy going about your daily duties, thoughts of heroism and glorious deeds swim among the heat.




At some point during the day a small wizened gnomish woman approaches each of you in turn. She is wearing a nice long dress of a cool material, with greying hair laying long on her back. "Pard'n me sir." she intrudes, "A missive from m'lady, if you please." She finishes, producing a folded piece of parchment from with in a pocket in her dress.  She offers it to you and as you reach for it and turn it over she wanders away into the crowd.

Looking back to the letter, you find yourselves intrigued.




From here it is up to you where you wish to go. None of you is together or has met yet. You have roughly a day and a half before the note indicates a time for the meeting.  

[sblock=Knowledge (nobility and royalty) DC 10]You recognize the name Vanderboren as one of the minor noble families in the city.
[sblock=DC15]Lavinia is the eldest daughter of the family.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge (local) DC 15]You recall a recent piece of news of a tragic fire a month ago that claimed the lives of Verik and Larissa vanderboren. The Vanderborens were survived by their two children, Lavinia and Vanthus.[/sblock]

Posting & Rolling

I invite all of you to roll as much as you are comfortable with in Invisible Castle outside of combat.  The above Knowledge checks are a great example and I would like you to post your results with below.  At times I'll ask for you to provide various rolls such as spot, search, hit points at new levels, knowledge/gather info checks at your request, and the like.

In combat, however, I will make all rolls. I will not be posting my rolls here as I will use dice, an online diceroller, or even excel depending on what I have handy when posting. I will ask that you provide combat stats in an out of character comment (in sblocks or not) including hit points and ac, as well as any ongoing spells in play.  When preforming an action (such as attacking) please post your attack stat.

All of this is to make combat as smooth as possible for all of us while giving me the power to control the flow of things. 

Resources

Feel free to use the Player's Guide as a campaign resource. As all characters are residents of Sassarine, the knowledge contained is common knowledge. The map at the back can be used when ever you need it.

Players


Nathan Lidu - Human Cleric of Mouqol - played by Verbatim
Jerrel Rivers - Human Swashbuckler - played by Velmont
Tereg Nna Ythelen - Quickling Faen Spellthief - played by Malarky
Alixtus Meravanchi - Human Warlock - played by Rystil Arden
Julian Hemlock - Half-elf Bard - played by Manzanita

Link List
In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogue's Gallery thread
Invisible Castle
Paizo


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Having autosucceeded on the DC 10 Kn: Nobility check, I'll point out that more than the information you gave there is contained in the Player's Guide already anyway )

*Obligingly, Alix finds himself intrigued.*

_'Lavinia...where have I heard--oh right, she was a few years ahead of me at the Academy._ (OOC: I'll remove that if you prefer, but I thought it might give a nice additional hook and help tie things in)_Nice girl, and I never say no to a free banquet.  Ah, but the night is young!  I think I'll check the word on the street--the better to impress my would-be-patroness.'_

(OOC: Gather Info +3 on the situation with Lavinia, the Sasserine Vanderborens, etc.  I'll also take any scraps you want to give Alix (if any) that he might know from going to the Academy with her (unless you want to ditch that).  Of note, among the obvious gossip, he wants to know her favourite colour)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2007)

_OOC:  Knowledge (religion) check 3+2=5 fail.  Untrained in K-local, so fail that too._

IC:  Julian is still feeling depressed.  He had just sat down with Arkan's parents & told them of their son's untimely death.  He was ready to visit a tavern and throw back a few shots of rum.  But this...weird invitation.  He looked up for the gnome when he finished reading, but saw nothing of her.  He was unable to give word whether or not he would attend.  Perhaps he would drop by this Lavinia Vanderboren's house tonight & let her know.  Once he'd figured out if he was even going of course.

Julian headed to his favorite tavern, the Imp's Folly.  (#9 in the Noble's District)  He figured he'd have a few drinks, maybe cheer himself up with some company and song.  He'd also ask around about this lady.

_OOC:  Try gather information about Lanvinia.  (Gather info mod +5)_


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

*Nathan Lidu*

_The Burning Dragon_

Although Nathan did not hide the fact he was living at the Dragon since his return from sea, neither had he thought that it was public knowledge. The fact that any noble house would come looking for him was a surprise, but the fact that it was from House Vanderboren, a minor house at best in the power structure of Sasserine caught his interest just as quickly as his surprise faded. Knowing in Sasserine only gossip spread quicker than coin, Nathan wondered what the heiress to the Vanderboren estate could want with him.

_~Her parents death happened while I was away, but it was still the gossip of the harbor when I returned. Could she be seeking the blessings of Mouqol now that she is running her family's affairs?~_

Running his fingers absently across his chin as he thought, a habit he was well aware he learned from watching his father from a distance, he folded the invitation up and tucked it in his pocket.

"Maggie, be a dear and let Esra know I will not be having lunch with him today. The brigand will have to find another to fleece of his honest coin today. It seems that I have to prepare for a dinner and it would not do for me to be any less than a proper representative of House Lidu."

[sblock=ooc]Looking into the Vanderboren's from the fiscal side of the House. While I am not sure why she would want me, I am going to make sure I cover both clan and church equally well. Investigating business aspect checks[/sblock]


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

((OOC: Knowledge local (1d20+7=18)  K, read that. Wait, she's dead? Great, there goes my patron...))

IC: Tereg's fingers ran accross the letter idly. Lavinia. Since Lady Vandeboren had died, he'd wondered if  his newlyfound reputation among the nobility would've faded with his patron -- thankfully, Larissa had had enough clout to spread the word to her acquaintances, and business had been booming for the most part.

Not that the local thieves guild appreciated that much.  

He thanked the messenger and confirmed his attendance. Larissa had been a good patron, and he owed her family much. He hadn't had many dealings with the daughter - but then, most noble women didnt' introduce their daughters to  possession liberators from the docks.

Tereg smirked, shaking his head. A banquet of all places? Hardly discreet. Though he supposed what with all the people around, a quiet meeting by a laden food table wouldn't be remarked upon.

He liked the thought of ale and wenches. Alright, so maybe he wasn't crazy about ale, or the wenches, but the food he could look forward to.

He heard a harrumph behind him, and turned to see his aunt glaring down. St. Cuthbert bedamned, he swore the woman could read his thoughts. With a  brief smile he dissappeared back in the kitchen to help with the last dishes, before darting up to find something suitable to wear.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Know(Nob): 11 Success... Know(Loc): 15, but as it is untrain, it should fail.[/SBLOCK]


Jerell enter the Drunken's Dolphin followed by The Crow. Both seems joyous and are laughing. "I'm happy we finally finish to repair that boat. Old furgus chose us a too large whale. It almost got killed the captain and it destoyed half the deck as we tried to pull it out of the water." tells Jerell, as he sits down at the bar.

The Crow nods as he sits next to his mate. "Yeah, but the ship is finally repaired and we will eb able to get some rest in teh next two weeks, until they got there supply and we need to load it aboard."

"Two mugs of dark and fresh ale please." asks Jerell to the barkeeper. "What will you do of you two week of permission?"

"I have Alicia that have been waiting just for that. We will be heading toward the lands and go visit her family. But before that, I need to go to teh High market. I finally saved over an hundread gold. I'll be able to buy her a nice ring with half the money and make a great mariage party with teh other half."

"So after three years, you'll finally ask her hand?" replies Jerrell with a large smiles.

A new figure enter the tavern. An old sailor who has seen more storm than the whole crew gathered together. Jerrell and the Crow nods at Old Furgus. The white haired sailor sits down and asks for a brandy. "Happy to be free?" asks the mentor to his two young sailors.

The Crow nods and Jerrell smiles. "So, what the captain wanted to tell you, Crow?" At that moment his eyes become large and his mouth drop. He quickly grab his mug and finish it in one shot before putting it down on teh bar, a silver coin next to it. He then quickly leave the tavern. "It seems someone was in an hurry to leave the ship..." tells Old furgus with a small laugh. "And you, Little Rat, what will you do of your freedom."

Jerrel stares a moment at his mug that he shakes gently. His ale make some small wave that remind him the water of the sea. "I'm landlock..." is his only answers.

Old Furgus look at the young man. "I understand your feeling. I am married to the ocean, and I fill alone in this city. But I think you should immitate your friend, and look around you. You might find a fine girl for you and avoid my faith, having your bones making the same noise of an old ship in a storm."

The door of teh taver open again, and that time, a small wizened gnomish woman enters. She is wearing a nice long dress of a cool material, with greying hair laying long on her back. "Pard'n me sir." she intrudes, "A missive from m'lady, if you please." She finishes, producing a folded piece of parchment from with in a pocket in her dress. She offers it to you and as you reach for it and turn it over she truns around and leaves the tavern.

Jerell looks a moemnt at his missive and then stare at the door who is slowly closing. "M'lady? You might have your chance just there." He tells with a large smiles. Jerell takes a sips of his ale before opening it. He read it a moment. "Vanderboren?" asks Jerrell. "It is a minor noble family" replies Old Furgus.

After a moment of silence, Old Furgus adds "If I were you, I would try not to offence a noble family. But I would be cautious, they seldom want to play intrigues, and it is not good for our kinds." Jerrell nods. "You are right, I'll accept her invitation. I wonder what she would like from me." Jerrell finish his mug and pay for it before leaving the tavern to take a walk.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Having autosucceeded on the DC 10 Kn: Nobility check, I'll point out that more than the information you gave there is contained in the Player's Guide already anyway )
> 
> ~cut~
> 
> (OOC: Gather Info +3 on the situation with Lavinia, the Sasserine Vanderborens, etc.  I'll also take any scraps you want to give Alix (if any) that he might know from going to the Academy with her (unless you want to ditch that).  Of note, among the obvious gossip, he wants to know her favourite colour)




ooc: oops yeah I guess the Know (nobility) stuff is pretty limited. I imagine that it is because the first adventure came out prior to the player's guide.

Alix is able to dig up little new regarding his hostess. Her parents Larissa and Verik* were quite well known as explorers. They made a significant fortune gathering spices and exotic treasures from places even more remote than Sassarine.  From the academy, Alix remembers that Lavinia was always dressed in the latest fasion, keen to stay at the head of the curve. Her parents had often been absent leaving her to host parties for some of Alix's upperclass mates.  From what he can remember she always favored the greens and blues of the sea.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> 
> _OOC:  Try gather information about Lanvinia.  (Gather info mod +5)_




Julian is able to find quite a bit of information regarding Lavinia and her family (rolled 20!). He knows that they have a manor in the Merchants district where they have quite a few business interests usually in exotic imports.  A family of explorer's her parents often travelled to far flung locations and even established a trading colony called Farshore on the legendary Isle of Dread.  

Recently Lavinia's parents were killed in a tragic fire aboard a boat in the harbor. The boat burned exceedingly fast to the water line, though when the investigation turned up little clues it was written off as accident.

Lavinia and her brother Vanthus have inherited their parents estate, though rumor has it that her parents left everything to Lavinia in their will.  Vanthus has not been seen about town for a while now, while Lavinia has been trying to put her family's estate in order while dealing with the tragedy.

*This is a change from any above post and I'll update.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Looking into the Vanderboren's from the fiscal side of the House. While I am not sure why she would want me, I am going to make sure I cover both clan and church equally well. Investigating business aspect checks[/sblock]




Nathan uses several of his contacts to discover that the Vanderboren family has a lot of their wealth tied up in several high risk ventures. Most of their wealth comes from exploration and imports from parts more far flung than even Sassarine.  The curch has virtually nothing beyond the general knowledge of their position in the markets which Nathan's business contacts have already dredged up for him.  Beyond the boat in which the Lord and Lady Vanderboren perished, the family owns another caravel, the Blue Nixie, which is anchored in the harbor.  They have been having some difficulty with the harbour master lately, though Nathan is unable to get any specific details on that.



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Knowledge local (1d20+7=18)  K, read that. Wait, she's dead? Great, there goes my patron...))
> 
> ~cut~




ooc: yup Larissa is dead, perhaps her daughter, Lavinia wishes to continue using your services.  You'll just have to see.

While working the tavern at the Gilded Gown later that same evening, Tereg sees a couple of his friends enter, Zan Oldavin and Liamae Teslikaria.  Both are members of the Jade Raven's a group of mercenaries cum bodyguards who work for the Vanderborens.  They wave to Tereg as they enter, calling him over for a couple of pints of ale.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]Know(Nob): 11 Success... Know(Loc): 15, but as it is untrain, it should fail.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> ~cut~
> 
> Jerrell finish his mug and pay for it before leaving the tavern to take a walk.




ooc: yup knowledge is a trained only skill.

Jerrel wanders away from the Drunk Dolphin with no real plan in mind. He passes by a couple of children playing in the streets.  One looks like he is trying on a strange costume of a giant green worm while the other wields wooden sword.  As the sword-wielding child strikes the worm kid with a thud on the thick wool costume with much jeering. "Yeah it works! he shouts as the worm kid falls to his knees fake dying.  "Ack you got me, down with worms!" 

Jerrel remembers that the Wormfall festival is coming soon, celebrating the defeat of the Worm god about a year ago far to the north. Even down here people are excited to celebrate the prevention of an apocolypse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: I imagine with so much time, Alix had the chance to make a bunch of Gather Info checks--they take 1d4+1 hours each.  It's quite possible you knew that already, but just checking in case you only rolled once, he may try some more--though he actually has another plan.

Blue/sea-green, huh? Google claims that the following hyacinths are blue on sea-green, which I'm not sure if I buy, but we'll just say it's these:

[SBLOCK=Flowers]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

EDIT:  Actually, these are much better for sea-ish colours [SBLOCK=Better Flowers]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK] so let's say those.)

*Whistling to himself slightly as he continues to gather information, Alix chides himself for his failure and decides to start being smarter about it.  He goes to pay a call on Daria, one of his upperclassman friends who used to attend Lavinia's famous parties.  He's hoping that as one of Lavinia's friends, Daria might know more.  If that turns out to be a dead end, he searches among more contacts at random again.*

"Daria, darling, how have you been?  I haven't seen you since Geoffrey's gala two weeks ago, but as then, you're looking absolutely divine,"he produces a pink lily dextrously and inserts it flirtingly into her hair--pink was Daria's favourite colour, perhaps a bit cliche, but still, showing that he remembered by way of the flower would make her feel special, at least in Alix's experience, "Look at that--the lily truly accentuates your beauty the way it plays off the hue of your hair." 

*Alix smiles winningly.*

"Do you have time to talk a bit, or is the old man keeping you busy with all those figures and accounting?"


*Later, as he passes by a flower girl, he picks up a beautiful ipheion in Lavinia's favourite shade, smiling and thanking the florist as he does so.  Yes, tomorrow night will be an interesting night indeed, but Alix will be prepared to win Lavinia's favour and her trust.  Better that than to be kept in the dark, as he is now thanks to the mysterious message.* 

(OOC: Feel free to gloss over Daria or not--I certainly don't want to hold anyone else up.  If he searches contacts again, Gather Info +3 each time).


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2007)

Julian finds the story of Lavinia Vanderboren fascinating.  He decides he does want to attend the function.  By now it is late, though, and returns to his cot at the House of the Dragon.

The next morning, the day of the event, Julian heads around to the Vanderboren residence and knocks at the door.  His intent is to politely convey that he will be attending tonight.

_OOC:  Don't know that you care to RP that.  Julian has no other plans, really until the evening.  He'll go back to his favorite pub and do some singing, hopefully make enough money to offset the cost of his food and drink.  He'll ask more about Lavinia's brother Vanthus, though perhaps that's already been included in the gather info check he's already made._


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

Tereg makes his way over with a couple of pints after he's made sure his aunt is busy in the back.

"Zan ,Liamae." He nods, briefly joining them. "On the house, just don't tell m'aunt or she'll have my hide. Guess they're still keeping you busy eh?"

He'll wait to see if they mention anything - he's not one to bring up invitations, after all -- but it might be interesting to see if they still serve the house.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Admiring the spirit that the late Vanderborens had, Nathan felt confident that his summons must have came due to his being a servant of the Merchant's Friend, as well as the fact that his father was the noble representative on the Dawn Council.

_~It never hurts to acquire the proper backers when assuming control of your familes' interests. However she may be disappointed that I can truly only offer her the backing of the church, should she be seeking more.~_

Glancing up at the afternoon sun, Nathan knew there was time to make a quick trip to the Docks before darkness firmly grasped the city. Removing his house ring, outside of the noble district it did little more than mark him as a target, Nathan wondered why Keltar Islaran would have a gripe already with the new heiress. The older man had more than enough worries with the fact none of his children seemed willing to step into their birthright, although they had no such qualms on spending his makings if the gossip was to be taken at value, and wondered if the workers there might have heard something that his brethren might have dismissed.

Nathan had learned early on that if he truly wanted to know what was happening with his family, all he had to do was listen to those who worked for the Lidus. While his family had omitted an attack on his sister that had transpired while he was away, the majordomo of House Lidu had informed him of the event over a game of sava, as well as helping him secure lodging at the Burning Dragon.

_~Yes..if there is information to be found, the workers will know...~_

[sblock=ooc]Dock GI check. Just trying to wrap up any strings he might be able to gather before speaking with her tomorrow night. Also don't want to bog things down if you are ready to move on, so if none applicable, I will move on from there and make one for the day of the meeting.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

Jerrell stops a moment and stare at teh kids with a warm smiles. As the worm finally stop to move, Jerrell start to walk again. "Now it's your turn to be the worm!" he hears behind him. After a moment, he walks toward the docks and climb on a boat. He see the Crow getting out of the captain cabin. "I can't beleive it. I don't know how he learnt it, but the captain gave me that purse for my wedding gift. It's damed heavy. Even if it is only silvers, it will worth a lot." The Crow opens the purse and take a look at it. Mixed gold and silver pieces glitter under the sun. He then leave teh boat, singing a merry song.

Jerrell enter the captain cabin. He enters and await a moment that the captain  look at him. He is writing some notes in a book. "Sorry captain. Can I disturb you? I would like to have my pay. You still owe me over 200 gold pieces that I never claim, but I might need it. I've been invited by the noble house Vanderboren for a dinner, and I might need to buy a few things before going there."

After a moment of silence, he adds. "You might be familiar with such dinner. If you have an advice, it would be appreciated."

[SBLOCK=OOC]I've assumed that Jerrell doesn't walk around with his 238gp. I assume he had only 8 on him and the captain have been keeping for him his wage in safety.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Daria, darling, how have you been?  I haven't seen you since Geoffrey's gala two weeks ago, but as then, you're looking absolutely divine,"he produces a pink lily dextrously and inserts it flirtingly into her hair--pink was Daria's favourite colour, perhaps a bit cliche, but still, showing that he remembered by way of the flower would make her feel special, at least in Alix's experience, "Look at that--the lily truly accentuates your beauty the way it plays off the hue of your hair."
> 
> *Alix smiles winningly.*
> 
> ...




ooc: I had only rolled one Gather Info as I wasn't sure if you had any other agenda items before the meeting. Like gathering flowers...  In any case I'll make another roll or two.

Puzzled by a general lack of good information, Alix is only able to dig up a couple more tidbits about Lavinia. Apparently she was out of town during her parent's death, having arrived only a couple of days later. She quickly had quickly arranged a quiet funeral, though no remains had been found.  Her older brother Vanthus had not been in attendance at the funeral.

Later having caught up with Daria, she graciously accepted the flowers blushing as he tied them into her hair.  Quite taken with the gesture she pauses for a moment forgetting herself as she breathes the scent in deeply. She quickly replies, "Oh thank you! It's beautiful. Talk? Oh yes I have plenty of time, I was just going to pick something up at the market. I don't remember what it was now, but nevermind. What was it you wanted to talk about?"

ooc: I want to RP a bit for each character before the meeting just to get a sense of the city.  We'll keep it to a few posts then I'll let you know when its time to move things along.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Don't know that you care to RP that.  Julian has no other plans, really until the evening.  He'll go back to his favorite pub and do some singing, hopefully make enough money to offset the cost of his food and drink.  He'll ask more about Lavinia's brother Vanthus, though perhaps that's already been included in the gather info check he's already made._




ooc: Sure sounds good to me.  

The next morning Julian heads towards the merchant district to give notice of his acceptance.  The morning is still cool thankfully as it has been quite hot lately. Vanderboren Manor is located in the eastern section of the Merchant District; the seven-foot-high stone wall that surrounds the estate is impossible to miss, as is the towering, gothic, three-story house that dominates the grounds within.  Leering gargoyles and capering nymphs festoon the eaves of the manor's roof, and several trees give the manor grouns a nice buffer from the bustle of the city.

The front gates are open, inviting you to come up to the front door of the manor.




			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> "Zan ,Liamae." He nods, briefly joining them. "On the house, just don't tell m'aunt or she'll have my hide. Guess they're still keeping you busy eh?"




"Oh hey Tereg, thanks little buddy.  Sure do appreciate it.  So what have you been up to?" asks Zan.  For the most part Liamae just sits and listens, her long gown drawn around her feet.  Zan is dressed in his typical dark brown jerkin and his longish hair covers the slight accent of his elvish heritage, his ears.  "Pull up a chair if you have a second to chat. Got a few things you might find interesting."



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Dock GI check. Just trying to wrap up any strings he might be able to gather before speaking with her tomorrow night.




Nathan spends a bit of time down on the docks. Without his ring or his presence for the last number of years no one recognizes him as a noble.  He is able to sift through the gathered throng for the information he seeks with ease.  It appears that the late Vanderborens had established a colony. No wonder their ventures were seen as high risk. Apparently the colony was called Farshore and it was located on the tip of an archipelago stretching off the southern side of the legendary Isle of Dread.  The Scarlet Brotherhood had long claimed the waters between Sassarine and the Isle of Dread and now with all the pirate ships out and about, like the Crimson Fleet, communication with the far colony has been very scant.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Jerrell enter the captain cabin. He enters and await a moment that the captain  look at him. He is writing some notes in a book. "Sorry captain. Can I disturb you? I would like to have my pay. You still owe me over 200 gold pieces that I never claim, but I might need it. I've been invited by the noble house Vanderboren for a dinner, and I might need to buy a few things before going there."
> 
> After a moment of silence, he adds. "You might be familiar with such dinner. If you have an advice, it would be appreciated."




The Crow nods to Jerrell as he enters the captains cabin.  Inside the captain is sitting at his desk. The usual charts and maps have been stored elsewhere and have been replaced with ledgers and small sacks of coin. "Thought ye' mightn be needing some coin for your furlough there son.  Here ye go. I've got a whole 230 gold crowns waiting for you apparently. Been a good haul and of course I added a bit in onta your usual take what fer saving my life and all." he hands Jerrell a sack of coin that feels quite heavy to the sailor.  Peering inside he sees a variety of gold coins, in different sizes and weights with symbols from half a dozen different countries printed on them.

"Nobles? nah not me. I've only had uh, what , one chance ta dine with tha nobles.  That was some dinner mind. It was at a festival. We'd had a good year then too and made quite a bit of coin for our backers.  Since things were gonna be more open with the fest anyways, Me'n Crow there were invited to dine.  Didn't get to see much o' our benefactr that night though, too many people 'round.  Fancy place though, gotta watch your tongue and yer manners up there I tell you." he finishes.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2007)

Nathan spends a bit of time down on the docks. Without his ring or his presence for the last number of years no one recognizes him as a noble. He is able to sift through the gathered throng for the information he seeks with ease. It appears that the late Vanderborens had established a colony. No wonder their ventures were seen as high risk. Apparently the colony was called Farshore and it was located on the tip of an archipelago stretching off the southern side of the legendary Isle of Dread. The Scarlet Brotherhood had long claimed the waters between Sassarine and the Isle of Dread and now with all the pirate ships out and about, like the Crimson Fleet, communication with the far colony has been very scant.

_~It would seem that such a grand undertaking would explain their lack of power here if they had been the founder of a colony there. Investing their money solely in either would have granted them more strength, but to divide it between both could have ruined them if both went sour at the same time. However that is just the type of challenge Mouqol admires...~_

Again his respect for the Vanderborens rose and Nathan regretted that he would not have a chance to speak with them more on what drove them to risk their fortunes on an unpromised reward.

According to the tenets of his faith, he would one day also have to place his trust, as well as his coin, in a venture of some kind and when the time came Mouqol would deny all divinations on its success or failure. Those who ventures blossomed could be purchased by the church, if the priest wished to return to his roaming ways, but many saw this as a sign that Mouqol wished them to settle in an area and bring the blessings of the Merchant's Friend to it.

_~But for those that fail...Mouqol never grants them access to his greater blessings. Nothing risked..nothing gained.~_

Although he had not learned what was causing the friction between the elder Islaran and the Vanderboren heiress, he knew that with the setting of the sun his time at the Docks was at its end.

Returning to the Burning Dragon, Nathan's spirits were high and the evening passed smoothly and quickly. Rising at dawn for his prayers, Nathan made a simple circle of coins on the floor and knelt in the center as he called upon Mouqol for assistance and guidance with the upcoming meeting. When his prayers were over, he placed the coins back in his pouch and passed the day with growing anxiety.

When he felt it was an appropriate time to call upon his hostess, Nathan put his house ring on once more and made his way to the Vanderboren estate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

> Later having caught up with Daria, she graciously accepted the flowers blushing as he tied them into her hair. Quite taken with the gesture she pauses for a moment forgetting herself as she breathes the scent in deeply. She quickly replies, "Oh thank you! It's beautiful. Talk? Oh yes I have plenty of time, I was just going to pick something up at the market. I don't remember what it was now, but nevermind. What was it you wanted to talk about?"
> 
> ooc: I want to RP a bit for each character before the meeting just to get a sense of the city. We'll keep it to a few posts then I'll let you know when its time to move things along.




(OOC: Sounds good--the only other major thing Alix really needs to do (assuming he gets adequate information from Daria) is send an RSVP letter to Lavinia by courier--after all, it is only polite)

"Oh, I was just passing by and I was thinking of you and old times back at the Academy.  How have you been doing lately?  You look great!  Is it just the way the light plays off of you and makes you seem to shine, or have you been growing more beautiful in such a short time?  I think you might need to watch yourself on the streets, darling--you may have heard of my misadventures with a band of ruffians, but it seems like they are targeting women of noble blood and great beauty, so you could be next!"

"How is everyone in the family doing?  Dantro, Ferrick, Pyter, your parents?"

"Actually, one thing that made me think of you was a letter I just got from Lavinia this afternoon.  It's weird that she would send something like that to me, especially since she and I haven't really talked since she graduated, and so soon after her parents met their tragic fates, too.  But you were perhaps her best friend back at the Academy, and I know you and she are still close, or at least she always invites you to her parties--quite nice ones or so I've heard.  Heck, haven't your father's interests done accounting for the Vanderborens?  I figured if anyone in Sasserine knows what makes her tick, it would be you."

"I figure Lavinia is playing the game, so she may be trying to pull strings here with this invitation, so I needed to confide in someone who was smart enough to help me with my analysis--that's what I like about you, Daria dear:  you're not just a pretty face.  What do you know about Lavinia, her motives and interests, and that mystery prodigal younger brother of hers, Vanthus?  If I can manage not to be driven to distraction by your beauty, then with your permission, I would love to work out that mystery with you as we reminisce on old times."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2007)

Julian pauses to admire the architechture of the mansion, then resumes his walk towards the door.  He is dressed in plain, but clean clothes.  He's not rich and makes no effort to appear otherwise.  He wears his sword, but no armor or bow.

He knocks at the door.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 1, 2007)

> "Oh hey Tereg, thanks little buddy. Sure do appreciate it. So what have you been up to?" asks Zan. For the most part Liamae just sits and listens, her long gown drawn around her feet. Zan is dressed in his typical dark brown jerkin and his longish hair covers the slight accent of his elvish heritage, his ears. "Pull up a chair if you have a second to chat. Got a few things you might find interesting.".




"You know me Zan, always time for a chat." he winked, glancing briefly at Liamae before his attention returned to the other. "As for the little, you know the old adage. Its not all about the size." he grinned, leaning a little closer.

"Things have been ...active of late. Past few weeks jobs have slowed a little, but I'm still getting steady referrals." he smiled. "Good word of mouth and all. Smaller hands do get into more places, I suppose." distractedly he ran his hands lightly over the worn grain of the table.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2007)

Jerrell takes the purse. "Thanks Captain." He leaves teh cabin and walk down to the quarter deck. He go to his bed and look at his clothes. The one he has on his back is too short. His old clothing have been thorn apart by teh sharks and he didn't had teh time to buy new. Nice time to do so.

He leave teh boat and head out to teh market. He make his way throught teh heavy crowd who are making the last expense in preparation for the festival. He finally find a tailor, the same one he goes every time he come back from a trip. It seems his clothing can't survive a whole hunt.

"Hi, Marco. I would need a new set of clothing... and if you could make it just a bit cleaner than usual." Marco who was working on a cloak raise his eye on teh large men and smiles. "A women?" Jerrell smiles to him and gently shook to him. "A lady." "Oh! You aim high." "Before you make yourslef an idea, I've been invited to a party... she wrote me she would have an opportunity for me."

Marco wait a moment in hope to have more deatil. "What do you think of that?" asks Marco, who show up a courtier outfit. "You would need a few rings and the decorated collar with silver and gold thread. You can find that in the High market."

Jerrell looks at the outfit and after an hesitation. "No... just a sailor's outfit, but I'll take more colorfull than usual." "More colorfull? You just mean what every sailor have. Color never have been among your style. There, this blue vest, with those pant and a red sach. The color are matching perfectly. And the quality of the fabric is better. Maybe it will even survive an hunt with that quality, but you,ll need to stay away from sharks."

"Thanks" Jerrell take his new clothing, but will wait for tomorrow to wear it, to make sure it doesn'T already take the salty smell he have... he will need to take a real bath too to get rid of all the salt.

[SBLOCk=OOC]Jerrell will show up in hsi normal outfit, that include the dagger at his belt. He will take a bath before going there. Not sure  how much money I must spend for now.

I'm off for teh week-end. I'll be back Monday.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> When he felt it was an appropriate time to call upon his hostess, Nathan put his house ring on once more and made his way to the Vanderboren estate.




It was in the early evening that Nathan found a ferry across from the Nobles district to the island Merchant's district.  It would've been a long walk had he wandered all the way south and across the bridges.  It was a nice cool evening as his ferry crossed the small bay between the two districts. He took note of the location of the Blue Nixie that his contacts had described to him.  It stood at anchor attached to one of the docks. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Sounds good--the only other major thing Alix really needs to do (assuming he gets adequate information from Daria) is send an RSVP letter to Lavinia by courier--after all, it is only polite)
> ~cut~




Daria answers politely enjoying the flirtacious dialogue, "Oh you go too far." she says playfully. "Things have been well for me and my family. Without the opression of the Scarlet Brotherhood business has been booming as it has for everyone. Lavinia? Oh I haven't spoken much with her since school really.  I wonder how she is doing?  She was away on some voyage for quite some time wasn't she?  It's such a tragedy, what with her parents and all.  Having just returned and with her estate in disarray, I'd imagine she is trying to pull things together.  Though I don't know what she wants with you?" she adds with a hint of sarcasm.

"Vanthus? oh dear I haven't heard about him in a while, I don't know what he has been doing. He was a strange boy, I never talked to him during Lavinia's parties and certainly not at school. I don't even think he attended the academy." she finished.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> He knocks at the door.




The same short wizened gnome woman appears at the door after a few heavy knocks (and a bit of waiting).  "Oh good morning, Mr. Rivers right?  I'm afraid the meeting is not until this evening. The Lady is a, out at the moment." she says straightening her apron. She does not look like she was expecting company this early in the day, but while surprised she is quite pleasant to speak to.

A ringing sound of steel striking steel rings out across the courtyard of the manor, echoing from some place in behind.



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> "You know me Zan, always time for a chat." he winked, glancing briefly at Liamae before his attention returned to the other. "As for the little, you know the old adage. Its not all about the size." he grinned, leaning a little closer.
> 
> "Things have been ...active of late. Past few weeks jobs have slowed a little, but I'm still getting steady referrals." he smiled. "Good word of mouth and all. Smaller hands do get into more places, I suppose." distractedly he ran his hands lightly over the worn grain of the table.




"Busy is good." replies Zan, "Wish we were more busy, though with Lavinia back things are picking up quickly.  Thought you might want to know that she's getting together another group of 'adventurers'.  Guess she's got other plans for us Ravens.  She put out a call to a few local heroes hoping for some problem solvers.  Told her to look you up, hopin she did eh"  Liamae is currently looking about to make sure that no ears have wandered into their conversation.  Its pretty early in the evening and the dinner crowd has yet to form.  She looks at Zan momentarily as he mentions his recommendation. "Okay so it was Liamae who recommended you. I seconded it though." he adds returning the look.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> "Thanks" Jerrell take his new clothing, but will wait for tomorrow to wear it, to make sure it doesn'T already take the salty smell he have... he will need to take a real bath too to get rid of all the salt.




Dressed in new duds and having had a nice bath, Jerrell feels much more at ease with the meeting ahead of him.  He heads out early to make sure that he can make it through the late afternoon shoppers as he walks the long way around. As he heads out of the docks he finds things quite quiet down in amongst the houses of Sunrise.  Heading past the Shrine of Mayaheine (goddess of protection and valour) he spies a couple of watchmen weilding crossbows stop and offer a short prayer to the goddess.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

> "Oh you go too far." she says playfully. "Things have been well for me and my family. Without the opression of the Scarlet Brotherhood business has been booming as it has for everyone.




"Oh, that's great to hear, my dear!  Although I have to admit I'm suspicious of the whole Scarlet Brotherhood emissary business.  You just know there has to be some hidden nefarious agenda buried underneath the facade."



> "Lavinia? Oh I haven't spoken much with her since school really. I wonder how she is doing? She was away on some voyage for quite some time wasn't she? It's such a tragedy, what with her parents and all. Having just returned and with her estate in disarray, I'd imagine she is trying to pull things together. Though I don't know what she wants with you?" she adds with a hint of sarcasm.




"A voyage?  Odd.  She never seemed the one to enjoy a pleasure cruise.  I can only imagine she went off to meet secret business associates to brook clandestine bargains, or perhaps to check personally on an investment."



> "Vanthus? oh dear I haven't heard about him in a while, I don't know what he has been doing. He was a strange boy, I never talked to him during Lavinia's parties and certainly not at school. I don't even think he attended the academy." she finished.




"Yes...it seems he kept to himself as far as I have heard--a true black sheep.  I can't help but think that such a concentrated effort to stay out of the spotlight intimates at a darker secret that needs to stay in the shadows."

_'Dammit, that was more-or-less useless.  Who else can I ask, though?  Most of my friends are my age or younger...I should still check up on Trisha to see if she's better now--she always seems to have her finger on the pulse of the goings-on of the city--I guess she has to as a Lidu.'_

*Alix will engage in small-talk for a while, until he has buried the inquiry about Lavinia between pleasantries, flattery, and a bit of good-natured fun, and then he will take his leave--before he gets a courier to send his RSVP to Lavinia, he decides to pay a visit to Trisha and see if she is feeling better, and perhaps if she knows anything more.*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> The same short wizened gnome woman appears at the door after a few heavy knocks (and a bit of waiting).  "Oh good morning, Mr. Rivers right?  I'm afraid the meeting is not until this evening. The Lady is a, out at the moment." she says straightening her apron. She does not look like she was expecting company this early in the day, but while surprised she is quite pleasant to speak to.
> 
> A ringing sound of steel striking steel rings out across the courtyard of the manor, echoing from some place in behind.




Julian starts at the sounds.  He shifts so as to be able to see behind himself, but not to put his back directly to the gnome, which would seem rude.  He manages a smile.  "I'm Mr. Hemlock, actually.  I was calling because you didn't give me a chance to tell you that I would attend when you gave me the message yesterday."

If the gnome seems unconcerned about the sounds, he'll continue.  "Thanks for thinking of me, Ms. ...?"  

If she seems concerned about the clash of steel, he will draw his own sword.  "Perhaps I should investigate."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> It was in the early evening that Nathan found a ferry across from the Nobles district to the island Merchant's district.  It would've been a long walk had he wandered all the way south and across the bridges.  It was a nice cool evening as his ferry crossed the small bay between the two districts. He took note of the location of the Blue Nixie that his contacts had described to him.  It stood at anchor attached to one of the docks.




_~If the vessel which burned was half as nice as that one looks, then perhaps the Vanderborens were doing quite well for themselves and keeping their coins at Farshore. It would not be the first time that the wealthy sought a means to keep their earnings from being taxed by the Dawn Council, nor do I think it will be the last.~_

Wishing he had more time to ask the crew of the ship if they knew what the cause of strife was between Islaran and the new heiress, he pressed onwards to the dinner, enjoying the sights and sounds of the city around him.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 4, 2007)

> "Busy is good." replies Zan, "Wish we were more busy, though with Lavinia back things are picking up quickly.  Thought you might want to know that she's getting together another group of 'adventurers'.  Guess she's got other plans for us Ravens.  She put out a call to a few local heroes hoping for some problem solvers.  Told her to look you up, hopin she did eh"  Liamae is currently looking about to make sure that no ears have wandered into their conversation.  Its pretty early in the evening and the dinner crowd has yet to form.  She looks at Zan momentarily as he mentions his recommendation. "Okay so it was Liamae who recommended you. I seconded it though." he adds returning the look.




Tereg grinned like a fiend at Liamae. He'd always suspected she had a soft spot for him. 

"Thanks for the recommendation, you two. Aye, I got a summons. Wasn't really expecting one after the Lady passed away, but its good to hear the House is back on track."he leaned a little closer, thoughtful.

"" I suppose I'm a bit of a problemsolver these days. Wasn't so long ago I used to be the source of the trouble."He'd also tended to work strictly on his own. So, he probably wasnt' the only summoned to the shindig. "Hope you two aren't getting up to too much mischief these days. Anything I should be watching out tonight, other than bad cuisine?."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> "A voyage?  Odd.  She never seemed the one to enjoy a pleasure cruise.  I can only imagine she went off to meet secret business associates to brook clandestine bargains, or perhaps to check personally on an investment."
> 
> ~cut~
> ...




"Oh yes it was something business related, though no one's mentioned what it was." replies Daria.  With the minutes following falling away like the sweet honeyed words Alix disgorges he can tell that his pertinent questions will be lost amongst the rest of the conversation.

With only a little effort, Alix finds a courier who agrees to take his acceptance to the Vanderboren manor post haste. Leaving him plenty of time tomorrow morning to see Trisha.  Overhead a seagull squacks at the dying light, wheeling slowly overhead as it slowly returns to it's post on the rocks down closer to the sea.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian starts at the sounds.  He shifts so as to be able to see behind himself, but not to put his back directly to the gnome, which would seem rude.  He manages a smile.  "I'm Mr. Hemlock, actually.  I was calling because you didn't give me a chance to tell you that I would attend when you gave me the message yesterday."
> 
> If the gnome seems unconcerned about the sounds, he'll continue.  "Thanks for thinking of me, Ms. ...?"
> 
> If she seems concerned about the clash of steel, he will draw his own sword.  "Perhaps I should investigate."




The small gnomish woman looks a little annoyed at the sounds, but largely ignores them.  "Whistlegap, Kora Whistlegap. Sorry for not introducing myself and forgetting your name.  Memory isn't what it used to be. Thank you for letting me know. I'll inform Lady vanderboren.  See you tomorrow evening then." she replies pleasantly.




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> ~cut~




Its not much further after exiting the ferry. A quick jaunt down Puppetmaker's Lane takes Nathan past Domaskio's Consortium, a variety of dolls and puppets hanging in the window.  From above the simple two story buildings in the area, Nathan spies the Vanderboren manor not far away. Once he is on Stirge Street he can see a better view of the seven-foot-high walls surrounding the estate make it impossible to miss.  Above the walls he can see the towering, gothic, three-story house that dominates the grounds within.  



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> "Thanks for the recommendation, you two. Aye, I got a summons. Wasn't really expecting one after the Lady passed away, but its good to hear the House is back on track."he leaned a little closer, thoughtful.
> 
> "I suppose I'm a bit of a problemsolver these days. Wasn't so long ago I used to be the source of the trouble."He'd also tended to work strictly on his own. So, he probably wasnt' the only summoned to the shindig. "Hope you two aren't getting up to too much mischief these days. Anything I should be watching out tonight, other than bad cuisine?."




"Watch that crack around Kora or she really will fix you something aweful." laughs Zan. "Not really sure what she's bringing outsiders in for, though I thought I heard Tolin say there was 5 letters that were sent out. I just know that we've got our hands full making sure miscreants stays out of the manor grounds and accompanying Lavinia when she needs to move about the city. Guess that's what being guards is all about, eh Liamae? he adds with a jest.  Tereg knows that the mercenaries are a little out of sorts being cooped up as guards. But he also knows that the pay is good when it comes to the Vanderboren family.

Liamae smiles at Tereg and as she rises, "Be well, Tereg. We'll probably see you tomorrow evening."  The two of them offer to pay their tab but depart without another thought of it should Tereg stay true to his word.

ooc: I'll be posting one more RP post before moving on to the meeting so that we don't leave too many people standing around. If there is anything else you want to accomplish before the meeting please let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

(OOC: Alix would prefer to talk to Trisha before RSVPing for sure--for the following reason

_'Though the letter was an invitation to a dinner party, I suspect that bringing a guest, as is typical for such an event, would not be expected by Lavinia.  Anything that might be unexpected and throw my hostess off guard without antagonising her is an advantage for me, as the less the night goes like she rehearsed, the more likely she is to let slip just a tiny bit more than she meant to say when she has to improvise.'

'Is that really it?  Are you sure you don't just want to ask Trisha out to dinner?'

'Hush you voice of my doubts!  Don't you remember when I used to hate her?  Remember what I always used to secretly call her--Trisha Sylvana Lidu--"Bitcha Silly-Vain Leech-Goo?".'

'But after what happened on that day, you *know* you like her now.'

'No I don't.  We're just friends now.  We've reached an understanding.  I'll admit, she's not really a bitch, but...'

'But nothing.  Come on!  She's gorgeous--don't tell me you don't look at those curves or that face?  And she's sweet.'

'The same can be said of plenty of other vapid girls who are nothing more than mutual friends.' 

'Yes, but you know you're really attracted to brains, and Trisha is a smart cookie.  You always knew that, seethed at that when she outperformed you--one of the only students at the Academy who could--and smirked inwardly when you beat her.  It didn't attract you then because you saw her through a rival-lens, making her out a monster wherein all her good qualities only fueled your hatred.  But then that illusion was dispelled...'

'Besides, she's a Lidu.  She may not be as arrogant as I thought, but she probably doesn't like me anyway.'

'Are you insane?  Even *before* you just saved her life from a bunch of thugs, you know you saw some of those looks towards you...that body language.  If you didn't think she would say 'Yes', would you even be asking?'

'You know what I want to know?'

'What?'

'Why am I talking to myself?'

'Good point.'

'Okay, now where was I in that inner monologue--oh yes!--Gotta check with Trisha first before I send my RSVP.  For though I do want to throw her off guard, 'twould be impolite not to tell my lady host how many guests to expect.  It's a shadow-game we nobles play.  I must not seem to be actively playing it at all--keeping the veneer that absolutely everything is aboveboard to convince her that she needs to release enough honest truth to appear the same.  No doubt we will each be secretly manoeuvring, hoping to evince a slight slip from the other that reveals more than they meant to show...'_

(OOC: Alix will pay a call to Trisha, both to ask her what she knows and to invite her to a dinner party.  Then he'll send his RSVP, RSVPing for either one or two, depending on whether Trisha will come.  Should I add more details about going to see Trisha, if you're only going to follow up with one more?)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2007)

*Julian Hemlock half-elf bard*

Julian thanks Kora Whistlegap, and bows politely.  He waits smiling, as she closes the door.  The instant the door is shut, he turns and dashes towards the sounds of fighting.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2007)

Jerrell looks at the watchmen for a moment, reminding he hasn't entered a shrine since he had come back. He had too much to do and he completly forget, but he wasn't a fool, if he was stilla live, it was surely ebcasue a god come to his help, or at least, didn't hinder him. For that, he should at least show his respect. He think a moment which god he should thanks for his safety. Mayaheine seems a good choice, but he is not very knowledgeable in that and he is use to pray all teh god at once at the Azure Cathedral. But he didn't had teh time to go back, so he decide to enter the shrine.

He approach the shrine and enter teh small huidling.

_Thanks to be watching over me while I was at sea. I barely escape with my life, but it is all that I needed. Watch over my mates soul who lost his life in this accident and may you come to my help again when the need will be there._

He put his hand in his pouch and take out five gold that he put in cross, one in the center, and one for each wind, so Mayaheine would protect him from any possible storm on his next trip.

On that, he lose no more time and continue his way to the estate, not wanting to make a lad's wait.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 9, 2007)

"Nah, don't think on it." He waves off their offers, happy that between recommendation and their well-timed information the drinks were more than paid for. "Be well."

He watches them depart-- then cleans up and hurries upstairs to ready himself and head out to the dinner.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Alix will pay a call to Trisha, both to ask her what she knows and to invite her to a dinner party.  Then he'll send his RSVP, RSVPing for either one or two, depending on whether Trisha will come.  Should I add more details about going to see Trisha, if you're only going to follow up with one more?)




Alix pays Trisha a visit in the early evening, the sun having already sunk into the distant sea.  The twilight does little to illuminate the Lidu Manor as firelighters begin moving around the grounds to light lanterns posted a top the short walls.  Alix is let in by the Lidu butler with little question, his heroic act has had an impact amongst the staff who care a great deal for the daughter of the house.  

Alix is lead up the stairs to Trisha's waiting room, just outside her quarters.  The waiting room has a door out to the balcony and it is through there that Trisha invites Alix to join her. Staring out over the city, Trisha rests and arm on the rail and asks Alix, "It's beautiful the way the city comes alive at this time of night, little lights twinkling on like stars all across the bay."

(ooc: I'll let you post however much of the conversation you'd like RA.  In the end she will politely decline, not sure yet of their budding relationship.)



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian thanks Kora Whistlegap, and bows politely.  He waits smiling, as she closes the door.  The instant the door is shut, he turns and dashes towards the sounds of fighting.




Having waited for the door to close, Julian walks around to the back of the manor where he sees two men sparing.  One appears to be a tall human wearing fine leathers. He appears to have the upper hand, coaching a short gruff dwarf who is also wearing leathers but is sparing with a quarterstaff.  The two move with quickly as they spar across the grass. The human scores another hit with the flat of his blade and the other asks for a break.  They have yet to notice Julian standing beside the manor.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> On that, he lose no more time and continue his way to the estate, not wanting to make a lad's wait.




The watchmen notice Jerrel's presence, but leave him to his prayers.  They move on to the their beat leaving him in peace as he makes his offering.  There is no sign of whether the goddess has heard him or not.

Moving on Jerrel rosses over into the Merchant's district Red Skink Lane Just Across the narrow channel from the Manor.  The seven-foot-high stone wall that surrounds the Vanderboren estate is impossible to miss, as is the towering, gothic, three-story house that dominates the grounds within. Leering gargoyles and capering nymphs festoon the eaves of the manor's roof, and several trees give the manor grouns a nice buffer from the bustle of the city.

As he crosses the last bridge Jerrel spots a well dressed man coming from the northern end of the street heading for the entrance to the manor as well.



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> 
> He watches them depart-- then cleans up and hurries upstairs to ready himself and head out to the dinner.




The two Raven's head out letting the door close behind them.  With little going on in the tavern Tereg ducks upstairs for a quick change.  He is ready in just a few minutes and heads out.  It is a quick jaunt down Festival Stree and across a couple of wooden bridges before he arrives at the Vanderboren manor that he knows well.

From a distance Tereg spots two men heading towards the front gates from opposite directions. One is dressed in fine clothing and Tereg thinks he might know him from amongst the noble circles.  The other is dressed in a well tailored sailor's uniform.

ooc: I think the conversation with Zan and Liamae took place the night before, but in either case he probably had to clean up and head out if quickly if he was to be on time.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2007)

Julian smiles and watches the men spar for a few moments.  He's in no hurry and would be happy to chat or participate, but he feels it would be rude.  He really has no business here.  With a final smile, he turns and walks back out of the manner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix&Trisha]"It's true.  It really makes you think.  From here, they are as stars, mere pinpoints hinting at beauty in the distance, but when you come in close, some of those lights, the ones from houses, represent all we can see from here of an entire home, the whole of a little world, complete with people that we cannot see from our vantage point amidst the heavens.  Trisha, can you imagine what it could be like if we could journey to the stars themselves?  They are so far away, that there could be whole other worlds out there, each inhabited by people for whom what seems a pinpoint of light to us is their entire universe..."

*What's important also is what he didn't say--with that opening line and any other girl of similar beauty, Alix would have replied something to the effect of 'The city below is beautiful, but not half as beautiful as the goddess who tarries upon her balcony, gazing upon it with eyes that could melt a man's soul.' *[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

As he approached the manor, Nathan noticed another man slowing as he approached the Vanderboren's estate. 

The man was large and imposing, yet he moved an easy grace which belied his stature. The man's head was shaven, but was as darkly tanned as the rest of his exposed skin, and he dressed in the uniform of a junior sailor of a ship.

_~Could he have been sent here as Islaran's man?~_

Approaching him with no hesitation, after all they were on grounds which he held the advantage in despite the other man's superior size, Nathan smiled in greeting as he extended his hand.

"Prosperous days and smooth seas. Have you come from the Docks to hold council with Lady Vanderboren?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2007)

Jerrell looks down at the man who just spoke to him. It took a moment to react, as he just look at teh man. After two or three seconds, he take the hand and shake it as he give back a warm and friendly smile.

"Is it so obvious? I hope I won't offend the lady by my appearance or my manners. I am not use to this world. I can count the number of time I have walk out of the Azure district, if I exclude all my trips for hunting whales."

Jerrell's eyes fix for a moment the silvery symbol at Nathan's neck. "Are you her spiritual advisor or something like that? Sorry if can't identify your god. I have seen some sailor praying him at the Azure's cathedral, but it isn't one we use to pray before going hunting... Personnally, I prefer to pray all of them at once, you never know which one will be of help."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jerrell looks down at the man who just spoke to him. It took a moment to react, as he just look at teh man. After two or three seconds, he take the hand and shake it as he give back a warm and friendly smile.
> 
> "Is it so obvious? I hope I won't offend the lady by my appearance or my manners. I am not use to this world. I can count the number of time I have walk out of the Azure district, if I exclude all my trips for hunting whales."
> 
> Jerrell's eyes fix for a moment the silvery symbol at Nathan's neck. "Are you her spiritual advisor or something like that? Sorry if can't identify your god. I have seen some sailor praying him at the Azure's cathedral, but it isn't one we use to pray before going hunting... Personnally, I prefer to pray all of them at once, you never know which one will be of help."




_~It is doubtful that Islaran sent someone who was unschooled in the basics of protocol. Perhaps this man is to be the Nixie's helmsman?~_

Smiling easily to help put the larger man at ease, Nathan waved his hand in a dismissive gesture.

"If you have been summoned here, do not feel ill at ease. I am far more comfortable on the seas as well, but I have always been a guest of the crew rather than part of it. Just remember to grasp the wine glass gently to avoid snapping the stem and use the smaller fork for salad and shell fish, should they be served. Besides that, I promise there is little difference between eating here and eating at the Drunken Dolphin."

Glancing down at the silver coin of Mouqol hanging from his neck, Nathan's easy smile remained in place.

"I follow the Mouqol, the Merchant's Friend, but to answer your question, I am here at Lady Vanderboran's request also. We maintain a small shrine in the Azure district for those who travel to conduct their business, but the Church itself is located in the Merchant District. Besides it doesn't hurt to let the gods know you consider them all, especially if your life hangs in the balance when hunting the whales."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2007)

Jerrell looks a little confused by all the advice of the man. "I'll... try to remember all that."

After he tells about his faith. "Mouqol... now you tell it, I remember. Many sailors who works on trading ships are praying him. But I am well aware that praying all the gods are a good thing. I suspect Mayaheine have taken me in good favor during my last hunt." Jerrell fell silent a few second, as he seems to be remembering some events.

"Sorry, I don't have manners. My name is Jerrel. Jerrell Rivers. As you have guess, I am a whale hunter. I'm part of the crew of the _Cierzo_."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Cierzo is another name for the Mistral, a wind that blow on teh Mediterranean sea. I thought it could be a nice name for a ship.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jerrell looks a little confused by all the advice of the man. "I'll... try to remember all that."
> 
> After he tells about his faith. "Mouqol... now you tell it, I remember. Many sailors who works on trading ships are praying him. But I am well aware that praying all the gods are a good thing. I suspect Mayaheine have taken me in good favor during my last hunt." Jerrell fell silent a few second, as he seems to be remembering some events.
> 
> "Sorry, I don't have manners. My name is Jerrel. Jerrell Rivers. As you have guess, I am a whale hunter. I'm part of the crew of the _Cierzo_."




_~He apologizes for something I should have done first...~_

"Nathan Lidu, and I am pleased to see that you have been granted a favor by her. Perhaps you will have a chance to share your tale over our meal. I do not know about the tastes of the others, but a tale of adventure on the seas is always worth its weight in coin."

While his mind raced to see if it recalled hearing about the Cierzo from his walk around the Azure district yesterday, his mind drew a blank on the subject, but he hoped his offer was taken as being genuine and not seen as the idle thoughts of nobles.

_~If the man knows a Lidu from an Absalee...~_

Glancing at the door they were both here to use, Nathan extended his arm to allow the man to be greeted first. While it was custom to allow the higher ranking houses right of choosing to be seen first or last, Nathan didn't feel the need to pretend to be anything more than a simple priest tonight.

"After you Master Rivers."


----------



## Malarky (Feb 11, 2007)

Tereg makes a point to keep a curious eye on the two as they head into the manor.  He begins to head into the manor keeping an eye about to see what might have changed in the home since the death of the former lady of the house. He still remembers with considerable fondness the first visit he paid to Lady Vanderboren which jump started his current occupation. He owes much to this family and this house.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian smiles and watches the men spar for a few moments.  He's in no hurry and would be happy to chat or participate, but he feels it would be rude.  He really has no business here.  With a final smile, he turns and walks back out of the manner.




The two were not expecting any watchers and failed to spot Julian standing at the corner of the house watching.  The dwarf leans heavily on his staff as he steps away from the combat, heading towards the manor where a glass of water waits on a table. As Julian departs he sees the human clap the dwarf on the back congratulating his improved ability.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Alix&Trisha]"It's true.  It really makes you think.  From here, they are as stars, mere pinpoints hinting at beauty in the distance, but when you come in close, some of those lights, the ones from houses, represent all we can see from here of an entire home, the whole of a little world, complete with people that we cannot see from our vantage point amidst the heavens.  Trisha, can you imagine what it could be like if we could journey to the stars themselves?  They are so far away, that there could be whole other worlds out there, each inhabited by people for whom what seems a pinpoint of light to us is their entire universe..."
> 
> *What's important also is what he didn't say--with that opening line and any other girl of similar beauty, Alix would have replied something to the effect of 'The city below is beautiful, but not half as beautiful as the goddess who tarries upon her balcony, gazing upon it with eyes that could melt a man's soul.' *[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=Alix & Trisha]"How fanciful, Alix.  Magic can do many wonderous things, but travel to the stars?  I doubt we could ever do that. No I'll sit here and enjoy my stars. It's a peaceful evening, what brings you to the Lidu house?  Not just me, I hope." Trisha replies, leaving the last as a subtle tease.[/sblock] 



			
				Verbatim & Velmont said:
			
		

> ~cut~




As the two converge on the Manor gates and strike up a conversation they can see that the gate through the walls is open and pairs of lanterns light the entire walk up to the large wooden doors of the house itself.  They are currently closed, but the light invites you to move into the compound.



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> Tereg makes a point to keep a curious eye on the two as they head into the manor.  He begins to head into the manor keeping an eye about to see what might have changed in the home since the death of the former lady of the house. He still remembers with considerable fondness the first visit he paid to Lady Vanderboren which jump started his current occupation. He owes much to this family and this house.




Tereg is able to keep his distance, though the two have paused at the gates to converse.  Its difficult from here to hear them as the area in front of the Vanderboren manor is a wide street. There is nothing in their manner to suggest that he would not be welcome should he approach now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix & Trisha]"With magic, dear Trisha, anything is possible.  Who knows what worlds are out there looking in at our world and seeing it as no more than a mere speck?"

"But yes, I have actually come here to see three people--" Alix explains, "First I simply had to talk to my favourite former vice-president to see how she is faring after the events of the other day...but I also want to confide something interesting in someone who I know I can trust completely, and I also need to swallow my pride and ask for help from an old friend who is at least as insightful and perceptive as I am..."

"Unfortunately, I guess you do have me--all three of those people I'd like talk to right now are actually you.  You win--I only came to see you," Alix admits, mock-grudgingly.

_'There's a fourth person you want to talk to that's also her, you know.'_

_'Quiet--think happy thoughts!'_

"As for the first--are you feeling better?  I hope I didn't come too late the other day..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2007)

Julian will leave and head back to his quarters to bath and get ready for the event in the evening.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix & Trisha]Trisha looks up into the night sky. Despite the lanterns being lit, the sky is typically full of stars on clear nights like this and it probably will be tonight as well once the sun has descended further into the ocean.  She stares wistefully watching the sky and dreaming of the voyages Alix spoke of. 

"Oh you tease, just to see me? as a friend and confidant is it? Yes I am feeling better, though I have not left the house since then.  My father does not think I should be out and about at least for a little while.  He's rather set off by what happened.  Those thugs?  I think he's sent someone after them.  I think I'd have rather been walking with you rather than alone, but I can't change the past can I?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix & Trisha]"No, we can never change the past, dear Trisha," Alix looks off in the same direction Trisha is looking, moving up close next to her as he speaks, "But we _can_ change the future, and the remedy for that particular regret is clear.  Trisha, would you like to join me at a dinner party tomorrow night?" Alix smiles with a wink, "You've led me into what I wanted to talk about quite beautiful, dear Trisha.  It's as if you read my mind."

(OOC: , I wonder what will happen when we get Alix, Nathen, and Trisha together in a room )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2007)

"Master?" he tells with a smile. It is the first time someone speak to him with that term. It sounds strange to his hear but he doesn't say anything about it, he just decide to enter the mansion, not wanting to make her host wait too long for him and Nathan.

Jerrell leads Nathan to the two wooden door. He stops in front of it and stare a moment. Not sure if he should enter, he decide to knock first. He go gently, but with natural strength, it still resonate pretty well without sounding like someone who is bashing at the door or is impatient. As he wait for someone to answer, he turns toward Nathan "Do you know why she is doing this dinner? The invitation I recieved didn't told me." Jerrell asks, but before Natahn could tell him anything, he adds "Thinking fo it, if you know teh reason, I think it would be better you don't tell me. She must have her reason not to tell me yet."


----------



## Malarky (Feb 13, 2007)

"I'm sure the hostess will inform us." Tereg interjects  grinning up ( waaaay up) at Jerell and Nathan. Never one to judge stature by size, he is nevertheless impressed. 

"Tereg." he volunteers, inclining his head with a smile. "Forgive that I impose on your company, but it seems we were all invited -- and I'm never one to turn away the opportunity to make a new acquaintance."

They seem, he decides, at least the jovial sort. Certainly better than a cadre of rather taciturn mercenaries--- though of course, he of all people should know appearances deceive.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix & Trisha]"Oh, I'm sorry I can't. I'd really love to Alix, but my father has forbade me from leaving the house for a few days. I know it sounds silly and now I'm regretting telling him that I'd abide by his wishes, but he's been really angry since that night and I don't want to face that right now.  I do want to see you again, but I think we need to give it more time." Trisha says. The regret in her voice is genuine.

(ooc: I'd like to bring everyone together at the manor now. You ready? We can continue this in sblocks if you like.)[/SBLOCK]

Julian spends the next day anticipating the strange meeting.  The day seems to crawl by at a snails pace until finally in the early evening he is ready to go.  Now that he knows exactly where to go it is easy to get back to the manor. As he arrives at the gates he sees three people standing at the doors just about to knock.  A large man dressed as a sailor, a smaller man dressed in noble finery, and a small faen only half the height of the noble.

Jerrel knocks on the door as Tereg pops up and introduces himself.  The hard wood resounds with the large man's hesitant knock. In only a few moments the door swings open and a short elderly gnomish woman answered, the same one who had delivered the messages.  "Ah you must be Mr. Rivers then, and Mr. Lidu and Mr. Yethelen.  Please please do come in. The Lady is waiting for you."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2007)

Julian trots forward to catch up.  He's wearing his 'sunday best', though it is still basically just clean and pressed travelers clothes.  He also wears his longsword, but has left his armor and bow at home.

"Hi, Kora."  he says to the gnome with a winning smile.  To the others, he says, "Perhaps you're here for the dinner.  My name is Julian Hemlock."  Julian is a half elf.  He is hansome, with long curly fair hair, and green eyes.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2007)

Nodding at the two sudden arrivals, although the smaller fellow that literally seemed to appear from the oncoming shadows of the street and into their midst made him a bit nervous, Nathan extended his hand and bid them enter into the house.

"After you Masters Tereg and Hemlock, Master Rivers and I will be right behind you."

Looking at the gnomish servant who brought him the letter, Nathan nodded his head in greetings as he spoke.

"Please tell your Lady that we are most anxious to meet her as well. If you would be so kind as to lead, I will close the door and follow."

Hoping the others did not mind him speaking for them, as it was mainly for the benefit of the young sailor, Nathan waited until they entered and closed the door shut.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 14, 2007)

Jerrell saty mute as Nathan speak for the whole group. He didn't expect it and it got him by surprise, but quickly he just wait and let the cleric lead him. He suddenly felt more confortable to be led by someone else in unknown water.

He wait and let the doorway clear of his presence as the two newcomers are offered to go first. Once the have pass in front of him, Jerrell looks at Nathan and shows a warm smile and follow the group, leaving Nathan the burden to close the door, as he wanted.

As he enters, Jerrell takes a moment to look around him, being teh first time he comes into a mansion, he wonder how different it will be of all he knew, which is mainly the Azure's church, tavern, shipyards and boat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

[SBLOCK=E13](OOC: I've been ready if you like--Alix wants Trisha's opinion on the whole thing, though, so he was going to explain it and ask her for ideas on the motivations behind this and details that she would know about Lavinia and the Vanderborens.  Alix doesn't appear to be outside with the others, so we can have him be already there when they arrive--he likes to be early.  If so, he would have already given Lavinia the flower.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malarky (Feb 17, 2007)

He's  been here before, so Tereg is no longer that awed by the mansion itself. He is, however, rather intrigued by the assorted companions. Jerrel, in particular catches his eye. He'd seen men his size now and then at the tavern, and judging by the attire definitely a sea-farer. He grins up and follows.

"Master Hemlock, master Rivers, a pleasure." He eyes Nathan curiously. " I think I've might've missed your name sir, but then my hearing is not as keen as some might be. Lidu, was it?"

By the  clothes, a noble it would seem. Friends with a sailor?  peculiar bedfellows indeed.

This, of course, only piques his curiosity more as he follows into the well kept halls of the manor. 

((OOC: I  know he introduced himself to Jerrel, but I don't think Nathan did to the others? Apologies if I missed it. Then again, could just be Tereg being a smart ass.. *thwaps*))


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> ~cut
> "Hi, Kora."  he says to the gnome with a winning smile.
> ~cut




"Hi Julian, welcome all." the older gnome says with a smile.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> ~cut
> "Please tell your Lady that we are most anxious to meet her as well. If you would be so kind as to lead, I will close the door and follow."
> ~cut




"Please, please, right this way." she says as she leads the four of you in to the manor.  Inside you are greeted by a large well appointed atrium. This enormous great hall's marble stonework is smooth and white. Two oak stairwells with burnished brass railings ascend to an open first-floor landing. Tapestries depicting a beautiful and savage frontier of sprawling jungle landscapes and an eerie shoreline hang from the upper landing. A glass chandelier hangs from the atrium's cieling.  Another set of great wooden doors similar to those you just entered through are on the opposite wall beneath the landing.  Two smaller wooden doors exit to the north and south.

Well appointed furniture provides a place to rest.  On one of the couches to the north sits a man possibly familiar to Nathan.  He is dressed in noble finery and carries a simple ipheion bouquet.

"Please wait here with Mr. Meravanchi for the moment. I will inform the Lady that you have all arrived." says Kora, bowing a little stiffly as she exits through the door to the north.

[SBLOCK=RA]ooc: You have been here for only 5 minutes or so waiting. Kora, the maid, had informed you that Lady Vanderboren had asked for everyone to wait until all five guests had arrived.  From Trisha, you have found out a few tid bits including the fact that the Vanderborens owned two ships that they had been using to ship spices, pelts, and other exotic trade items from a far off colony on the Isle of Dread.  One ship was burnt to the waterline when her parents died. The other is having trouble with the dockmaster.

I'll continue this later in our next sblock. I'll have plenty for you before you actually talk to her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Erekose]Ah Trisha--I knew she'd come through [/SBLOCK]

"Ah, thank you Kora.  I was wondering when the others would arrive," Alix spares a friendly smile for the gnome servant.  

_'Always good to be nice to the servants.  So many people ignore or mistreat them, but that means they can go anywhere and see all kinds of things.'_

"Greetings gentlemen.  I am Alixtus Meravanchi, but my friends call me Alix.  It would appear that we must wait just a bit more for our gracious hostess."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> "Master Hemlock, master Rivers, a pleasure." He eyes Nathan curiously. " I think I've might've missed your name sir, but then my hearing is not as keen as some might be. Lidu, was it?"




Extending his hand out to the smaller man, Nathan nodded his head as the fellow's ears had not failed him.

"Lidu, Nathan Lidu. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance."




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, thank you Kora.  I was wondering when the others would arrive," Alix spares a friendly smile for the gnome servant.
> 
> "Greetings gentlemen.  I am Alixtus Meravanchi, but my friends call me Alix.  It would appear that we must wait just a bit more for our gracious hostess."




_~So this is the knight errant who saved Trisha. I thought he would be taller...~_

Walking towards the scion of House Meravanchi, Nathan extended his hand towards the man.

"Master Meravanchi, your reputation precedes you. While many have already said it, thank you for coming to Lady Trisha's aide. I was away when the attack happened, but actions such as yours spread quickly through many lips."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

_'Lido with an o?  That's the bastard Lidu, isn't he?  How unusual...'_

"Thank you for your praise, Nathan, but it really wasn't all that heroic--I could hardly leave a damsel in distress to the attentions of those ruffians, particularly not a friend of mine.  Trisha and I are both just lucky that I managed to drive them off with a few lucky blows--if I had to do it again, I'd probably just be prone on the street from a thug's sap," Alix laughs slightly at his self-deprecating comment.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2007)

Jerrell move next to Nathan. "My name is Jerrell Rivers. Please to meet you." the large man tells to Meravanchi. After making teh presentation, Jerrell finds a seat and sit there. He feels a bit out of place in this luxurious house. He surprised himself thinking that the dolphin might be not the safest place in teh city, but it was a nice place to be.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your praise, Nathan, but it really wasn't all that heroic--I could hardly leave a damsel in distress to the attentions of those ruffians, particularly not a friend of mine.  Trisha and I are both just lucky that I managed to drive them off with a few lucky blows--if I had to do it again, I'd probably just be prone on the street from a thug's sap," Alix laughs slightly at his self-deprecating comment.




"As you say, but I know my family would rather not see either of you having to retest that theory."

As the larger man introduced himself, Nathan moved to the side to give the others a chance to do the same. Looking around the room, he was impressed with the surroundings and wondered how much, if any, would change now that their was a new Lady Vanderboren.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

"Ah yes, and I'm sure I wouldn't want to test it either.  Trust me--if I ever have to get into a fight, then I've already failed, if you know what I mean," Alix laughs, then turns to the other man. 

"And a greetings to you as well Mister Rivers," he offers.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2007)

Julian smiles.  "Julian Hemlock."  he introduces himself to Alix.  He cocks his head & listens to the converstion about 'Trisha'.  It might come in handy lately.  Sounded like this man had demonstrated his bravery already.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

As the group pauses to introduce themselves to one another in the grand atruim, four figures emerge from the hall ahead. Kora races behind these figures which include a jaunty male half-elf dressed in leather armor and armed with a half-dozen daggers of different shapes, a dark-skinned dwarf with a sour expression dressed in green and brown robes and clutching a large curved spear, an attractive but haughty-looking woman dressed in dark purple robes and with a tattoo of a crescent moon on one cheek, and lastly, a tall and handsome man dressed in polished breastplate carrying a bastart sword.

[sblock=Julian]You recognize the armored man and the dwarf from the two who were practicing in the courtyard yesterday.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tereg]You are well acquainted with the four, Zan, Kaskus, Liamae, and Tolin. Tolin has always been standoffish and patronzing to you and you've had little time to speak with Kaskus the dwarf before.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Local DC 15]These are the Jade Ravens, a mercenary company that's been in the Vanderboren employ for several years. They are Zan Oldavin, Kaskus Kiel, Liamae Teslikaria, and Tolin Kientai respectively. Tolin is the leader of the band.[/sblock]

The tall man stops for a moment to size each of you up, "Hmm. You must be the help Lavinia's bringing in to do the chores. Best of luck to ya.! As the four continue to head off out the door.  Kora stops to apologize and explain that it will be just another minute before the Lady is ready to receive her guests.

[sblock=RA]To continue from my last sblock, Trisha also knows that the other ship is called the Blue Nixie.  It is currently moored at one of the docks in town and has been sitting there since Lavinia returned from her trip abroad.  Lavinia had been to see Trisha's father about something regarding money, but the patriach of the family wouldn't have anything to do with her.  She had spoken with her father about it later and he had said something like, "Too risky, at least for now.".

Regarding the invitation, Trisha thinks that it might have to do with Alix's position within his own family. Perhaps money is a factor, perhaps influence. If Lavinia had been to see her father and been turned down, then perhaps the Meravanchi family might be more accomodating.

(ooc: hope that's good. if you have specific questions based on her knowledge or assumptions let me know.)[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As the group pauses to introduce themselves to one another in the grand atruim, four figures emerge from the hall ahead. Kora races behind these figures which include a jaunty male half-elf dressed in leather armor and armed with a half-dozen daggers of different shapes, a dark-skinned dwarf with a sour expression dressed in green and brown robes and clutching a large curved spear, an attractive but haughty-looking woman dressed in dark purple robes and with a tattoo of a crescent moon on one cheek, and lastly, a tall and handsome man dressed in polished breastplate carrying a bastard sword.
> 
> The tall man stops for a moment to size each of you up, "Hmm. You must be the help Lavinia's bringing in to do the chores. Best of luck to ya.! As the four continue to head off out the door.  Kora stops to apologize and explain that it will be just another minute before the Lady is ready to receive her guests.




Unsure of who the strangers were, Nathan stepped out of their way to allow them to pass.

_~Chores? What could they mean?~_

As Kora assured them that it would only be a few minutes before Lady Lavinia would be able to see them, Nathan looked to the others.

"Forgive me for asking, but who were they?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

"Mercenaries or adventurers, no doubt, given their poor taste in apparel," Alix jokes lightly, "Given the standoffish attitude, I daresay perhaps the one who scoffed at us feels threatened by us--perhaps he is a favoured lapdog of the house?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]@Trisha--so the Blue Nixie is being held by the dockmaster.  Does Trisha think the meeting with her father was over an investment in the Isle of Dread holdings or to deal with the dockmaster?

@The new NPCs--any Knowledge applicable for that tattoo?  Also, any Knowledge Nobility on their connections with House Vanderboren?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mercenaries or adventurers, no doubt, given their poor taste in apparel," Alix jokes lightly, "Given the standoffish attitude, I daresay perhaps the one who scoffed at us feels threatened by us--perhaps he is a favoured lapdog of the house?"




"Perhaps you are right. I wonder if the chores he spoke of could be at the heart of our being here tonight."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

"Yes, most certainly, in fact.  You mean she didn't tell you about the task ahead?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

Reaching into his pocket, Nathan unrolled the parchment that had been given to him and showed it to those gathered.

"I do not know about the rest of you, but this was all I was given."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

"I see.  Then perhaps determining the task was a test, of sorts," Alix smiles, with a wink, "Worry not, I'll cover that bit for us, in time, when our lovely host presents herself."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2007)

Jerrell looks at the men who walk in front of him. He doesn't tell anything and just look them go. _What are they talking about?_

He then listen to the conversation. Seeing the letter he nods. "I had the same letter, word for word." He then reach for an inner pocket but quickly find it empty. "It seems I forgot it in my other jacket."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

_~Does he truly know, or could he be as in the dark as the rest of us. Master Rivers was unsure of the purpose of the gathering, Master Hemlock only made reference to being invited to a dinner here tonight, and Master Tereg remained silent on the entire thing.~_

Placing the sheet back in his side purse, Nathan knew that it was entirely possible that the new heiress had confided with the Meravanchi scion. They were of the same age and it would not hurt for her to surround herself with as many friends as she could.

_~Like the church, a reliable captain for her ship, and others that can assist her. A head for business that would make any in the clergy proud.~_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2007)

Julian smiles as the warriors go by.  "Good hunting, gentlemen."  he bows and tips his hat at the woman.  "And ladies."

Seeing Nathan's note, Julian concurs.  "That is the same invitation I received.  It doesn't mention dinner.  Ah.  Wishful thinking on my part.  Perhaps I should have stopped for a bite on the way in."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

*Alix laughs.*

"A lovely joke, Julian, my friend."

_'Could he be serious?  It says "I request your attendance at dinner at my estate"..._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2007)

Jerrell stay silent and wait the host so he can finally know why this group have been gathered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

*Alix is ready to make his grand entrance when the lady is ready to receive them.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Alix is hoping to throw Lavinia off-guard when she receives them by a combination of the flowers and projecting confidence that he already knows why they have been summoned--just in case you were going to make a long post where she goes into a lot of exposition and says everything, Alix definitely would like to reply before that can all finish--hopefully right after introductions and before Lavinia gives an explanation, just letting you know ahead of time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malarky (Feb 25, 2007)

"Hello Alix, my name is Tereg Ythelen." Tereg says as he is introduced to the remaining member of the invitees.  Moving into the hall he watched the others as they began to mingle.  When the Ravens came in, Tereg winked to Liamae letting Tolin's jest slide.  It wouldn't do to reveal that he was a household name around here, not yet anyways.

"I think we are all here for the same dinner party. I received the same invitation." replies Tereg as Julian retrieves his own parchment. He stands ready looking towards the door that Kora had disappeared back into.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

'_Hmm...that haughty disinterested expression was not inviting a wink, even from me.  I wonder if he knows them already someone.  Could be Lavinia's plant in the group--that must be it exactly...oh, but she's the clever one.  But now that I know it, the advantage is gone._'

"Greetings and well met, Tereg."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lavinia Vanderboren*

After only a couple more minutes of waiting, Kora returns and says, "Apologies for the wait, the Lady is ready to receive you now."  She leads you through the large double doors into a large entry hall.  The entry hall has high glass windows that look out onto a large inner courtyard. Kora leads you through the glass doors that lead to to courtyard and you are greated by a plethora of exotic flowers and plants.  A small pond dotted with water lillies sits at the centre of the courtyard, a gentle stream draining away to the north.  Benches and a stone table with an intricate marble and iron dragonchess set built into its surface complete the idyllic scene.  

Kora leads you across a small stone bridge towards one of the other doors leading into the open-air courtyard. The door she leads you through enters into a private dining hall. This spacious room is filled with comfortable upholstered chairs, bookshelves, and a few tables. A large window over looks the courtyard and the carpet is thick and soft.  A large portrait hangs on one wall, a fine work  depicting a handsome young man with a short beard and a sneer on his face.The room is softly lit by wall-mounted lanterns. 

Standing before the portrait is an attractive human woman wearing a long, flowing blue dress. She smiles as you enter and introduces herself as Lavinia Vanderboren.

"Please come in an join me for dinner.  I have a proposal to make once you are all comfortable.  I trust that you have had a moment to introduce yourselves to one another, please have a seat." she says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 26, 2007)

_'Ah, brilliant--the flowers will match that dress!_'

"Ah!  Greetings my lady Lavinia.  It is good to finally see you, my dear.  Nathan, Julian, Jerrell, Tereg, and I did have a bit of time to talk outside while you were setting our places."

*Alix takes the seat right next to Lavinia, the better to engage in intimate conversation...as well as establish his social rank as on level with his host's.*

"We have much to discuss, but first, if I may be so bold..."

*Alix withdraws the exotic blue flower and presents it to Lavinia.*

"A flower for this lovely flower of Sasserine, and it matches that beautiful dress of yours perfectly, not to mention your eyes."

_'Will that throw her off guard?  No matter.  If not, then this will!'_

"So then, I'm ready to take care of your trouble with the Harbormaster over the Blue Nixie.  Are the others to accompany me, and are they up to speed yet?" Alix gives Lavinia a winning smile.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2007)

Julian bows and kisses Lavinia's hand if appropriate.  He sits wherever seems most convenient.  "Nice place."  he says casually.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

*snip*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

_'What an ass...What is he hoping to gain from this?  Or is he just after me...'

'Either way, he is being dense--that is what she is hiring us to do.  Still, that was quite rude of him...'_

*Alix smiles graciously and apologetically towards Nathan.*

"Ah, dear boy--but that is why you are here.  All who even spare the man a dallying glance know of the injustice of the harbormaster's strategem--it is criminal the way he toys with the payments and spits on the law and my lady's rights.  He has so very much to lose if he is uncovered, but what could he stand to gain by this?  One almost thinks that he wishes to deny my lovely lady Lavinia access to her affairs on the Isle of Dread so that allies of his will have a chance to pillage them unchecked," Alix doesn't name any names, but the Scarlet Brotherhood comes to mind--but time to make one more veiled accusation of the harbomaster, "You know, the way he treats the Nixie makes you fear of his involvements in other ship-related...incidents, don't you think?"

_'Not perfect, but it will have to do.  I'm starting to see why Trisha's family didn't want him around.  You never *ever* cast aspersions on a bold move, or take a meek and feminine stance in negotiations to put your client in ease of her power, to allow your client to become your better, rather than your partner.  They can snatch greedily onto those weaknesses like a vulture on day-old carrion, as Zebula has taught me well if he's taught me anything about negotiations.'_


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

*snip*


----------



## Malarky (Feb 27, 2007)

Tereg watches the exchange with feint amusement but largely with absolute disbelief.  He made a fair living from the boastful arogance of the nobility but this Alix was something else.  If she was anything like her mother, Alix would soon be eating his words and probably that flower too. Tereg simply bows his head and says, "Well met again Lady Lavinia, I was pleased to serve your mother well and I'll be glad if I can be of service to you too. I am here at your pleasure so just instruct of what you would like to me." The faeling clammers onto a chair making it a point to sit across from Alix to better watch the man's demeanor. Though he imagined that Liamae and the others wouldn't be far away.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

Jerrell salute the lady as she present herself. As she asks to take a seat, Jerrell follow her order and he sits down and look at Alix and Nathan who are arguing. He seems confused for a moment and don't understand.

_Is it always like that in noble places? I though there had manner, but it seems listening to a lady is not part of them..._

He continues to listen to the discussion of the two. But after a moment, he felt like being in front fo two drunk sailor in the drunken dolphin, arguing loudly and not listening to the barkeeper. Generally, it's take a moment to turn into a fist fight... "Stop arguing you too, and let the lady speak, she is the host and she didn't asked us to speak, she asked us to sit. Even a drunk sailor at the Drunken Dolphin would know to shut there mouth in front of a lady." He tells looking at the two with his mean look he use to intimidate the drunks. But it takes a quick moment to see he is not at the drunken doplphin and suddenly become shy, hoping he hasn't break an etiquette rules. "Sorry, mylady. I didn't mean..." not knowing what to speak, he felt silent and await for the lady to speak.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

_'That BASTARD!'_

*Alix raises an eyebrow and directs a friendly but reproachful smile Jerrell's way.*

"Excuse me _sir_.  I believe _you_ are the one who is arguing and failing to keep to proper civility at the dinner table, so why not just wait for the Lady to speak instead of making such presumption, yes?"

_'Not ideal, but......that BASTARD!_

(OOC: Opposed Diplomacy check to make Jerrell look as bad as possible while making Alix and Nathan look good.  I have +13)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

"Please, just let her speak instead of always taking the initiative of the discussion. She is the one with an offer." tells Jerrell with some assurance.

[SBLOCK=OOC]You call for that Diplomacy roll: Natural 20, for 21! Oh, Alix won't like Jerrell [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lady Vanderboren waits patiently as Alix and Nathan begin arguing. She remains quite and does not take the offered flower. Once the others have all sat at the table she looks towards Alix, though she addresses everyone, 

"Excuse me please. I am afraid that things are not entirely within your little picture Mr. Meravanchi.  I have invited you all here to dine with me at my manor because I have heard good things about you all.  Each one of you has done something which I had felt was heroic in their own way.  

I am finding myself in doubt.  I am not here to play games, I am not here to enhance my place amongst the Dawn Council, I am here to offer you a position working for me.  Should that not suit you,  Mr. Meravanchi, I am afraid our time here is through. I can summon Kora if you wish to leave now."

She blanches as yet again he presumes to put words in her mouth.

"Jerrel is not the one speaking out of turn, or patronisingly presuming that I need a saviour. I'll thank you to remember that within my home and that I was preparing to offer you employment."

(ooc: RA, opposed diplomacy checks like you are suggesting are PVP and I will not be rolling that.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

(OOC: Well, posts 81 and 83 are PvP too, though--if you don't roll, then it just puts the characters with no Diplomacy at an even ground with those who invested 

And see, just what Alix hoped would not happen happens due to Jerrell)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I think what Erekose meant, it is you have to roll your diplomacy roll against mine. He will not roll for you on that one.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

(ooc: lets stop for a moment and move this all into the OOC thread)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'Ah, brilliant--the flowers will match that dress!_'
> 
> "Ah!  Greetings my lady Lavinia.  It is good to finally see you, my dear.  Nathan, Julian, Jerrell, Tereg, and I did have a bit of time to talk outside while you were setting our places."
> 
> ...






			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian bows and kisses Lavinia's hand if appropriate. He sits wherever seems most convenient. "Nice place." he says casually.




Lavinia takes the flower and smiles. She waves to Kora to take it and put it in some water.  "Thank you all for coming.  Indeed Mr. Meravanchi, you are correct in a fashion. I have invited you all here to dine with me at my manor because I have heard good things about you all. Each one of you has done something which I had felt was heroic in their own way. And what I will request does indeed have something to do with my ship, the Blue Nixie, though the trouble is not quite with the Harbormaster himself."

As the others take their seat around the large table, Lavinia continues her story.  Kora has already retreived a small vase and places Alix's flower in the center and begins pouring drinks.

"As you may have heard, I recently inherited my parent's estate. Along with this fine house, unfortunately, came a fine amount of debt owed to the Dawn Council, the harbormaster, and quite a few guildhalls.  It seems my parents, for all their success as adventurers, were not as skilled at finance as one might expect. If I'm to get these taxes paid I'll need to access my family's vault under Castle Teraknian.

"And that's the problem, you see.  The vaults are magically locked - keyed to special signet rings.  Both of my parents had these rings, at least, until recently.  My mother lost hers a few months ago. She arranged for a replacement, but it won't be done for another month or so, too late for me.  Which leaves my father's ring.  He never wore it - he had a thing about men wearing jewelry.  He kept it hidden somewhere on his ship, the Blue Nixie.  the problem there is that the harbormaster's seized the ship until someone pays for the last four months of mooring. I've paid the fines to the man the harbormaster's put in charge of my ship, a brute named Soller Vark.  Yet when I went to claim my ship, Vark's men wouldn't let me board, claiming that I hadn't yet paid the fines.  I spoke to Vark again and he denied ever receiving my payment.  My complaints to the harbormaster have fallen on deaf ears - he's a doddering old fool who trusts his man and won't relent.

"Vark and his men are up to something on my ship, I know it. What I need is to find out exactly what they're up to. Unfortunately, Vark's not the type to react well to dpilomacy or logic.  I need someone who speaks his language... which is where you come in, I hope.  If you can find out what he's using my ship for, or even better, recover the money I paid him, I'll pay each of you 200 gold in return once I've access to my vault." she finishes.

Once finished you see that Kora has brought you all drinks and there is an assortment of fruit that has been placed on the table as an appetizer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2007)

_'Hmm...so Vark is using the old man as his puppet, a pawn in some larger game...no doubt a dangerous game that involves the holdings on the Isle of Dread...and perhaps the burning of the other ship...Lavinia wouldn't have done that herself if it would put her in debt.'_

"Hmm...I see.  A most interesting case, my lady, though the payment...if the others would like their 200 they are welcome to it, but I understand that you are strapped for cash at the moment and 200 is a trifling sum.  I will not deign to impose upon you now when you have so many other debts to fulfill.  I shall offer my services to you for free, fair lady, as a personal favour...and it is my dearest hope that later, when I need a favour, I will have the blessings of a newly healthy and vigorous House Vanderboren, and of my lady as well."

*Alix smiles gently.  The message is clear--she's offering them a worthless pittance because she can't afford to pay more right now, and she knows it, but Alix is willing to take an investment in her future.  His other option was to cajole for more cash, but that could leave him looking greedy if the others start to shout that 200 is enough for them in a foolish business fashion, and either way, this comes out leaving him with better footing.  He will be a partner, not a hired goon.*


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 1, 2007)

_~So the old man has sunken so far as to stubbornly trust those he appoints, even when he must know they may play him false. If he admits his mistake, he will lose even more strength than if he argues that he was tricked as wickedly as she was.~_

Listening and nodding his head in agreement with the Meravanchian's words, Nathan knew that entering into a long range deal with the foundling House could open many doors for the church if the rumors of Farshore were true.

_~If I can show her the aide the Church can bring her, then it will be a profitable deal for all parties.~_

Taking a glass of wine that was offered by Kora, Nathan spoke from the far side of the table.

"To share Master Meravanchi's sentiments, I am not without my own means at the moment, and in the spirit of goodwill and the prospect of a future kindness from your House, I offer the aide of the Merchant's Friend. While our numbers may not rival the Cudgels, we seek to assist those we can. If I may ask, have you brought your case before the Cudgels? If this Vark must be spoken to in a less _civilized_ manner as you have hinted at, it would help if you, and those acting in your interests, were seen as the innocent ones should there be questions."

Nathan glanced over to the large sailor and understood all too clearly why she had sent for him, but the others eluded. Alix would bring the backing and standings of another noble house, he would provide the presence of a neutral party church to witness the transaction, and Master Rivers would be there to strong arm persuade Vark if needed. What then did the others bring to the table?

_~She has already proven to be resourceful with her limited resources, but how far ahead has she thought?~_


----------



## Malarky (Mar 1, 2007)

Tereg simply bows his head and says, "Well met again Lady Lavinia, I was pleased to serve your mother well and I'll be glad if I can be of service to you too. I am here at your pleasure so only to glad to assist you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2007)

_'Yes, the plant, as I thought.  He'd have known of the whole thing ahead of time, of course.  Good at holding a straight face, then...or maybe...if he was the plant, he shouldn't have just admitted it.  Maybe she has something else up her sleeve, so much so that she doesn't even tell her allies...except perhaps those four from before.'_


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2007)

"Next time, we'll all know to get a reliable receipt for any money we pay in the viscinity of the harbor master.  200 gold pieces may not mean much to the nobles, but it is very good pay for me, M'Lady.  I am willing to work for you on this one.  I've known such men as this Vark.  I'd be happy to help put him in his place."  Julian says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I see.  A most interesting case, my lady, though the payment...if the others would like their 200 they are welcome to it, but I understand that you are strapped for cash at the moment and 200 is a trifling sum.  I will not deign to impose upon you now when you have so many other debts to fulfill.  I shall offer my services to you for free, fair lady, as a personal favour...and it is my dearest hope that later, when I need a favour, I will have the blessings of a newly healthy and vigorous House Vanderboren, and of my lady as well."




"Thank you Alix, from what I've heard you've had a run in with thugs of Vark's callibre before. I remember you from school, and Ms. Lidu as well, I know that her family must be very happy you came to her rescue." she says nodding towards Nathan, but knowing not to touch on it further given his own relations with his family.

"Without access to my family vault at the moment, it is far from trifling for me, but I am most gracious and can certainly see some opportunities in the future between us.  Hopefully this venture will solve some of the problems that my parents have left me with." replies Lavinia. Alix (and the others) notices that Lavinia pauses a moment as she finishes and looks up at the portrait on the wall. 





[sblock=Sense Motive DC 15]There is something sad with the way that she said, "That my parents have left me with." perhaps having something to do with the portrait of her brother.[/sblock]



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "To share Master Meravanchi's sentiments, I am not without my own means at the moment, and in the spirit of goodwill and the prospect of a future kindness from your House, I offer the aide of the Merchant's Friend. While our numbers may not rival the Cudgels, we seek to assist those we can. If I may ask, have you brought your case before the Cudgels? If this Vark must be spoken to in a less _civilized_ manner as you have hinted at, it would help if you, and those acting in your interests, were seen as the innocent ones should there be questions."




"A good suggestion Nathan, and I have approached the watch and the government with complaints, but unfortunately the burden of proof is mine. I gave the money to Vark, but I do not have evidence of it. Yes, it was foolish of me to hand it over without someone I know witnessing it, but what is done is done.  The city watch promised to look into the matter, but without proof, the investigation takes a backseat to other, more pressing matters." she replies. 



			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> Tereg simply bows his head and says, "Well met again Lady Lavinia, I was pleased to serve your mother well and I'll be glad if I can be of service to you too. I am here at your pleasure so only to glad to assist you."




Lavinia smiles, while she had never worked with the Faen, she knew him and that counted for a lot. "Thank you Tereg." she says simply.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Next time, we'll all know to get a reliable receipt for any money we pay in the viscinity of the harbor master. 200 gold pieces may not mean much to the nobles, but it is very good pay for me, M'Lady. I am willing to work for you on this one. I've known such men as this Vark. I'd be happy to help put him in his place." Julian says.




"Lord Islaran is an honourable man, but with his failing health and lack of heirs to his position of Harbourmaster he leaves much of the day to day affairs to his staff. Vark is a weed in his organization, but one which unfortunately the Harbourmaster is not inclined to pay attention to at the moment.  Thank you though Julian I am happy to have you on board and promise that your reward will be paid in full once we have gained access to the Vault." replies Lavinia.

[sblock=Know (nobility) DC 15]Castle Teraknian is not in any of the seven districts, and yet it belongs to all of them.  Below the castle are the King's Crypts - burial chambers for the Teraknian Line, the original founders of Sassarine.  This area has been closed off.
[sblock=Know (nobility) DC 20]The only portion of the castle basement still in useid the Noble's Vault, a place for Sassarine's nobility to store valuables away from their personal estates.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Know (local) DC 5]Castle Teraknian is not in any of the seven districts, and yet it belongs to all of them. It is on an island in Sassarine Harbor.  Teraknian was the founder of the city ages ago and his family were the rulers of the city until about 100 years ago.
[sblock=Know (local) DC 15]The castle itself is no longer in use. Below the castle are the King's Crypts, which is also closed off.

The Blue Nixie is a ship moored in Sassarine harbor at pier 5 in the Merchant's District, just north of Lavinia's estate near the Merchant's and Smith's guildhalls.
[sblock=Know (local DC 20]The only portion of the castle still in use is the Noble's Vault, a place where the noble families are said to store vast amounts of wealth in incredibly secure trapped vaults.
[sblock=Know (local DC 25]Soller Vark is a smuggler, his crew smuggles dangerous and exotic animals into Sassarine for sale in Shadowshore's black markets.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

(OOC: You mean grateful when you said gracious, I'm guessing?)

_'Hmm...her brother.  I'm guessing that is one of the problems of which she speaks.  He's probably done something unsavoury.  Best not to mention it now, of course, but I may want to look into it further.'_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

(OOC: By the way, though I failed my Kn: Nobility check presumably to know where the Castle is, do I get any sort of bonus due to the fact that it is visible from my house according to the map?  )


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC:  Sense motive fail; K-local success

"So we should use caution in our doings, and not mention your name, in case we are discovered.  We will attempt not to run afoul of Lord Islaran."  muses Julian.

"We will need to know what your ship looks like and where it is docked.  Also, do you have any advice for us about accessing your ship?  Are there any keys you can provide?  Secret entrances or compartments we should know about?  Any idea where would your father have kept his ring on this ship?  Anyone loyal to you aboard or working at the docks?"


"On another topic, do you know where your mother lost her ring?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

_'Murphy's Law says that wherever the former Lady Vanderboren lost the ring, our enemies found it and will also be able to access the vault, leading to a hostile encounter once we bypass all the traps for them,'_ Alix ponders, _'And of course, Lavinia will not know the location of the traps or secret passwords yet because her parents didn't tell them to her before they died...It's how these things always work...'_

"This Vark does _not_ sound like a positive addition to Sasserine's citisenry--rather than bypass him and make an enduring enemy, perhaps we should consider...removing him...from his position of power, so that he may not continue in his depraved perversions of justice."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

"That said, we thank you for your hospitality, my lady, and rest assured that you shall see what is yours rightfully restored.  Friends, shall we take our leave and begin our quest to help the lovely Lady Lavinia?  I have a few ideas of where to start..."

_'If anyone has dirt on the Islarans and their men, it has to be the Kellanis, hands-down.  Old Heldrath has been jonesing for control of the harbor for some time now.  A clever old shrew, if unscrupulous and dirty in her dealings, but still, her rise from ruffian to respected noble is a sign of true talent...I should probably ask Rowyn--beautiful girl, Rowyn, if twice as ambitious as her mother.  Yes, she's a real hottie--she might have actually been attractive if not for the double-whammy of her selfishness and the fact that Zebula had tried to grasp onto the coattails of the Kellani's rising star by setting the two of us up, and that never goes well...Still, Rowyn has a keen mind for opportunity and the Game--it made my skin crawl during the arranged date, since she seemed to be looking through me and seeing my money, status, and power, but it could come in handy right now:  Her family has nothing to lose and much to gain by a blow to the Islarans' power.'_

_'Then again, somebody will really need to check up on Vanthus.  I'm now convinced that Lavinia didn't burn up her parents, which leaves the prodigal son as the number one suspect.  There could be any number of reasons, though the most cliched would be the whole 'Boo hoo, they left all the money to my stupid sister and not me?  They'll burn in Hell for it!'  Still, it's clear with all the sketchiness surrounding him that there is something up.  It isn't out of the realm of possibility that he is the one behind all this.'_ 

(OOC: Note--much of this information brought to you by reading the Player's Guide again.  I also made up that part about Zebula trying to set Alix up--let me know if any of it is a problem)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 3, 2007)

Listening to the Lady speak of her problem and of the bulk of her inheritance stored within the depths of Castle Teraknian, Nathan glanced upwards towards the picture of her brother just once and then focused his mind on the task at hand.

_~Lord Islaran's blind devotion may open the door to his fall sooner rather than later, but perhaps this could work to our advantage all the same. If someone was to approach Vark with Islaran's seal...~_

Finishing his wine as Alix spoke of leaving before the meal, Nathan looked towards the others and his hostess to see what their reaction was to his suggestion. He had no wish to offend the Lady of the house, but perhaps combining their thoughts quickly after pledging their support would gain them further favor in Lady Lavinia's ledgers.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: By the way, though I failed my Kn: Nobility check presumably to know where the Castle is, do I get any sort of bonus due to the fact that it is visible from my house according to the map?  )
> 
> (OOC: You mean grateful when you said gracious, I'm guessing?)




Yup, the location is in the PG so that's open knowledge. and Yup I ment gracious.




			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "So we should use caution in our doings, and not mention your name, in case we are discovered.  We will attempt not to run afoul of Lord Islaran."  muses Julian.
> 
> "We will need to know what your ship looks like and where it is docked.  Also, do you have any advice for us about accessing your ship?  Are there any keys you can provide?  Secret entrances or compartments we should know about?  Any idea where would your father have kept his ring on this ship?  Anyone loyal to you aboard or working at the docks?"
> 
> "On another topic, do you know where your mother lost her ring?"




"Yes, please, if at all possible I'd prefer to keep my name out of this.  The Blue Nixie is docked at Pier 5 here in the Merchant's district, just north of here. It's the pier between the Merchant's and the Smith's guildhalls.  Its a triple masted caravel and you will be able to see the name of it on the back.  My father's ring should be in a hidden compartment in the captain's quarters under the quarterdeck at the back.  I'm afraid that it would appear that I do not have any loyal friends at the docks to whom I might've turned.

My mother's ring? I believe was lost at sea." she replies.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "This Vark does _not_ sound like a positive addition to Sasserine's citisenry--rather than bypass him and make an enduring enemy, perhaps we should consider...removing him...from his position of power, so that he may not continue in his depraved perversions of justice."




Lavinia's jaw sets, "While I would hope that you will be able to solve this without violence, Vark has proven to me that he is not willing to listen to reason. He'd relent in the face of armed men if he had nothing to hide, right?"



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That said, we thank you for your hospitality, my lady, and rest assured that you shall see what is yours rightfully restored.  Friends, shall we take our leave and begin our quest to help the lovely Lady Lavinia?  I have a few ideas of where to start..."




"Thank you very much for helping me. I'd hope that you will stay and enjoy my hospitality. That and the cover of darkness might be to your advantage. If you'd rather start now, however, we can resume our meal at a later time." she says happy to see such eagerness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2007)

(OOC: You meant gracious?  Okey dokey.  Wow, calling yourself gracious is _really_ arrogant)

_'Lost at sea?  No, it's never that simple.  If Vanthus really did take the other one, we theoretically could avoid confronting Vark for the moment if we can retrieve it.'_

"Thank you, most gracious and lovely Lavinia.  I would be most honoured to partake in a shared dinner with you at any date, but in this case, I have a few ideas for some starting gambits we may wish to try.  They say that in such gambits, 'tis best to be finished before the other knows you have even started."

_'Though 'tis not so in love,_' he adds, but only to himself, unsure as to how the joke would be received.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2007)

Julian raises an eyebrow.  Perhaps Alix doens't trust Lavinia's servents.  Julian is dubious.  It seems unlikely a thug like Vark would have spies in her employ.

"I, for one, rarely see such lovely food, and would much prefer to finish my meal before acting.  We hardly know one another, after all.  Let us sit and discuss our plans before moving on."

Julian takes a sip of his soup and thinks.

"Presumably the caravel will be guarded.  My inclination would be to spend the evening in reconoiter, and try to get some dirt on Vark.  Depending upon what we see and hear, we might try a sudden attack.  Or we could try to swim over and climb onboard, escaping before they knew anything was amiss.  Or perhaps we could learn enough to blackmail Vark into releasing the money or ring."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2007)

_'No, not yet!  Of course we need to discuss our plans, but...doesn't he see?  We can't do that here!  The girl has already shown herself to be too fussy.  Vark seems like he won't go down without a fight, and yet...We clearly can't speak freely around her.'

'And even if she wasn't of such a disposition, if we discuss illegal dealings in front of her, it eliminates any possibility for her to have plausible deniability if we are caught--she'd go down with us.  Talking here is the height of foolishness for any number of reasons.'
_

"There are other things we should discuss before we make these kinds of decisions.  Let us not let boring details furrow the brow of our gracious host, no?" Alix suggests to Julian, hoping that the other man comes to his senses, "I'd rather head off and get underway, but for the moment, a toast to new opportunities, to friendship, and to our lovely host."

*Alix raises his glass in a toast.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You meant gracious?  Okey dokey.  Wow, calling yourself gracious is _really_ arrogant)




ooc: Haha okay okay I should've double checked that one. Meant grateful.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 6, 2007)

Jerrell listen to teh discussion, not giving any comment. He prefers to let Nathan and Alix doing the talking. they seems more at ease with that and all they tells seems to make sense to him. 

_I just hope all that won't put me in trouble. The captain doesn,t like much to have criminals in his rank... if it wasn't of Old Furgus, he would have never accepted the street rat I was. But if a lady ask me, can I refuse?_

Jerrell is woken from his thought as Alix asks for a toast. The sailor raise his glass.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 8, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you, most gracious and lovely Lavinia.  I would be most honoured to partake in a shared dinner with you at any date, but in this case, I have a few ideas for some starting gambits we may wish to try.  They say that in such gambits, 'tis best to be finished before the other knows you have even started."






			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I, for one, rarely see such lovely food, and would much prefer to finish my meal before acting.  We hardly know one another, after all.  Let us sit and discuss our plans before moving on."
> 
> "Presumably the caravel will be guarded.  My inclination would be to spend the evening in reconoiter, and try to get some dirt on Vark.  Depending upon what we see and hear, we might try a sudden attack.  Or we could try to swim over and climb onboard, escaping before they knew anything was amiss.  Or perhaps we could learn enough to blackmail Vark into releasing the money or ring."






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "There are other things we should discuss before we make these kinds of decisions.  Let us not let boring details furrow the brow of our gracious host, no?" Alix suggests to Julian, hoping that the other man comes to his senses, "I'd rather head off and get underway, but for the moment, a toast to new opportunities, to friendship, and to our lovely host."




"Thank you Alix.  I leave it up to you. If you'd like to be off, I will not hold you as I would be happy to see my property back in my possession sooner rather than later.  We can arrange dinner at another time if you prefer.  But please feel free to discuss plans either here or I can have a private room ready for you if that would suit your purposes. I know that I have probably brought most of you here together  for the first time so I leave it up to you on how you'd like to proceed." replies Lavinia, _grateful_ that her choices appear to be quite solid.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

"I would rather we get started now and reschedule dinner for the triumphant victory celebration," Alix agrees, "And if you could arrange for a private room where the details of our discussions needn't disturb your repose, my lady, that would be wonderful," Alix smiles gratefully.

*Assuming the others more-or-less agree, Alix follows Kora (or whoever leads them) to the new room.  Once he is sure that the room is in fact actually secure, lest Lady Lavinia have spies for her enemies among her ranks (or her own spies listening in on them), Alix begins.*

"Well, gentlemen, we have a complicated task ahead of us, but I think I have a sense for all your mettle, and if I'm right, it shouldn't be anything we can't handle.  There are a few opening concerns that need to be considered, and then I have a few tasks that we should assign amongst ourselves, and I'm interested in hearing ideas from all of you as well."

"But to start--we have several knowns in this case and many unknowns.  There are also coincidences that are too convenient, and I shall be positing theories to connect these.  Foremost of which, and of course this is as-yet unsubstantiated so consider it a theory and not an accusation, I believe that the 'loss' of the ring followed by the burning ship was no coincidence.  It seems fairly likely that Vanthus may have been behind this--there are several possible motives, but jealousy over his sister's heiress status seems most likely.  This also means that if we are to believe that the vault has not already been plundered of its riches, it must be because of some sort of extra safeguard within, be it trap, guardian, or password, that Vanthus needs us to bypass for him--we'll thus want to be careful when we proceed to the actual vault.  But that gets ahead of where we are now."

"At the current moment, we need to deal with Vark in some fashion--perhaps it will be as simple as sneaking aboard, but he doubtless has the ship guarded at most junctures.  That's where our next move comes in.  I'm going to make a series of suggestions, and if anyone wants to volunteer for a task, that would be great--I know that most of these are well beyond my meagre skill to perform."

"First and simplest, but perhaps most dangerous for an amateur, will be a sneak and scout who watches for activity on the Blue Nixie by the docks.  Vark can't stay on the ship forever, or if he does, he has to send men out for supplies, so crucial will be any regularity in that schedule.  Assaulting Vark on the Blue Nixie is a danger to our lovely patroness's ship as well as leaving an advantage to our foe in letting them defend the ground they hold.  Preventing Vark's thugs from returning with supplies (if they are using a supply chain) or catching Vark at the shifting of watches (if they aren't camped out there and are just shifting watches) gives us the element of surprise and the field advantage.  Intelligence collected by our sneaky scout will thus be crucial if it comes to blows.  Then again, I hope it shan't come to blows."

"But that task is not something I could do competently--I have a feeling that you may be excellent at it, Tereg." 

"What shall I be doing?  I'm going to dig up some dirt on Vark for purposes of outmanoeuvring him politically or potentially blackmail.  To that end, I'm going to check with Rowyn Kellani--her family hopes to take over the position of Harbormaster, so she'll know something if anyone in Sasserine does.  Plus she may be involved--which means that we should gather some information on her as well.  And speaking of gathering information, checking up ourselves on Vark as well as Vanthus would be prudent.  If we find Vanthus and he has the other ring, we don't even need to deal with Vark yet.  Julian, I'm guessing that gathering random snippets like that is easy for a minstrel who can move fluidly between every strata of society and listen when loose lips speak.  I bet you'd be great at it."

"How does that sound so far?  Thoughts, fellows?"


----------



## Malarky (Mar 9, 2007)

"With all do respect Master Alix, I don't think well on an empty stomach and I welcome just about any occassion to get away from my Aunt's cooking.  Seeing that we have been offered the wonderful hospitality of the house and access to delightful cooking I don't really see any harm in continuing our discussions in private over food." he bows his head and smiles to Lady Lavinia.  "If my Lady doesn't mind."

ooc: unless somebody has objections we can probably continue with Alix's post over food, Tereg tends to think with his stomach.

While listening to Alix's rather lengthy exposition, Tereg turns his head to the side offering a sidelong grin. "If you get a feeling that I'm not an amateur at this you would be right.  I'll go and start keeping a look out."

ooc: right after he is nice and full.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

*Alix doesn't object to food, but he won't speak until Lavinia is gone--among many other concerns, he has tact enough to realise that Lavinia isn't going to want to hear such about her brother, even if it turns out to be true.*

"Excellent.  Thank you Tereg.  As Lavinia mentioned her preference, violence should be our last option, but your scouting information will be crucial for that option, which may need to be exercised unless we get lucky with one of the other leads."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2007)

Julian is also not inclined to leave his hostess just yet.  He doesn't know Lavinia.  She seems like a nice woman, but he feels it wise to learn more of his employer.  He finishes his dinner with her and Tereg, at least.

"M'Lady.  It must be tough inhereting such a complex estate.  I see the painting of your brother on the wall.  He hasn't been seen in months, I've heard.  Is he well, may I ask?  I would feel better if I knew you had him at your side in this venture."

Later, in private to Alix with the others, "Definitely we should find out some more about this Vark.  Thugs like him tend to make numerous enemies.  It may not be difficult to find some useful information about this one before we formulate a plan to gain access to the boat."

Julian has already gotten all the information he can, probably, on the Vanderborens.  But he would like to hit the pubs tonight around the dock, and try to learn more about Vark and the Blue Nixie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Manzanita, you misread Tereg's post--Tereg is suggesting they _do_ leave Lavinia but bring food when they go   Probably want to edit, unless you're going to try to convince everyone to change plans)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Manzanita, you misread Tereg's post--Tereg is suggesting they _do_ leave Lavinia but bring food when they go   Probably want to edit, unless you're going to try to convince everyone to change plans)




_Julian isn't finished talking to Lavinia.  Probably won't take long._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Right, but you said "He finishes his dinner with her and Tereg, at least."  Just making sure you realised that Tereg wasn't staying and eating with Lavinia--he's getting food for everyone in the other room, since I myself also initially thought that was what Tereg was proposing until I read Malarky's post over again)


----------



## Malarky (Mar 9, 2007)

((Apologies for the confusion. I actually meant that he stays and eats with Lavinia, then brings dessert/leftovers to tackle in private over talk later. Didn't mean for my post to be confusing -- so... Manzanita got the intent, Rystil pointed out the confusion. Sorry! but... yes, Tereg wants to get to see a little more of Lavinia herself, so he'd stick around to have dinner, then steal dessert and head off to talk. Fair?))


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2007)

Jerrell listen to Alix plan "Sorry to interrupt, but I must tell there is a few things that I am not quite sure to understand. It must be because I am not so familiar with the world of the noblemen, but I am more familiar with the street, and even more on a boat. You want to explore that boat, I think there could be a way to do such under Vark's nose. I could become one of his goon. I think with my strength and toughness, I would fit well into the job, not counting that my ship won't leave for at least a month or two, so I can easily explain why I need to find some employement." tells Jerrell


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Oh, guess I was wrong too, though Tereg technically did say he wanted to continue the discussion 'in private'.  Okay, in that case, Alix shall suggest what I thought Tereg was suggesting before--consider this post to be chronologically before the others)

_'We can't stay here and make plans.  And we *especially* can't start asking her about Vanthus--didn't he see her reaction before.  No need to hurt the Lady's feelings!  Why is he being so pig-headed?'_

"Continue in private over dinner, you say?  That would be fine, Tereg.  Come, then--let's head to the private room our lovely hostess has so graciously offered us and begin our planning.  Can you have food delivered there, Lavinia?"

(OOC: If the others insist on staying, Alix will go make plans by himself, or with whomever will follow him, and leave the others to waste time--in that case, I'll cross off the lines above and just have Alix go do something.  He knows how long these dinners take, and he should be able to get some decent work done during that time)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC: Ok, I'm confused... where are we? in the dinner room, in a private room, with the lady?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: And it should be confusing, unfortunately   In post 108 and 110, they are in a private room and Jerrell's post 116 is appropriate, but in some of those intermediate posts, there was some dissent--I'd be glad to respond to post 116 assuming Jerrell leaves with Alix to go discuss)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC: Jerrell would have not spoken in front of teh Lady, he has decided to let Alix and Nathan do the speech in front of her, as he doesn't feel confortable in that situation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 9, 2007)

(OOC: Alright then, I'll have Alix respond to Jerrell assuming we're in some secure location)

"Hmm...that's interesting, but very dangerous and also tricky.  We don't know if he's hiring or how long it will take him or what he'll make you do before he trusts you.  Also, if he has contacts watching Lavinia that know of your identity now because of this meeting, you could be in grave danger."

"Besides which, he probably has what we need in a lockbox somewhere, so in that sense, you'd still be in danger if you tried to nab it under his nose amidst any other guards, and that's assuming you can pick the lock."

"Still, it isn't a bad contigency plan based on our other options--thank you for volunteering it as another option!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2007)

Once in a private spot, Julian will ask the others, "Those warriors, the half-elf, dwarf, human woman and man, I saw two of them sparring earlier on the grounds.  Do any of you know who they are?  They seem to know much of Lavinia's business.  They seem too capable to be mere hired hands, to guard the grounds.  If she's paying them good money, then what for?  If they're capable, why didn't she hire them to do what she hired us to do?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

> "Those warriors, the half-elf, dwarf, human woman and man, I saw two of them sparring earlier on the grounds. Do any of you know who they are? They seem to know much of Lavinia's business. They seem too capable to be mere hired hands, to guard the grounds. If she's paying them good money, then what for? If they're capable, why didn't she hire them to do what she hired us to do?"




"My guess?  They're too well known as working for House Vanderboren, which would connect any such attempts to her too closely and make certain endeavours more difficult.  That or she may have other tasks for them that she doesn't trust to us due to not knowing us well yet."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2007)

"I don't know that group. First time I saw them. But for Vark, if he is the kind of man I think he is, I know exactly how to get a spot. After that, I could do some scouting fo teh ship more easily... but it's true he might take some time to trust me, or he might know about that meeting, but I would be suprised." replies Jerrell


----------



## Malarky (Mar 10, 2007)

Tereg looks up, "Its no real secret that the Jade Ravens were associated with the house. They are called the Jade Ravens and they are a pretty decent bunch.  Zan and Liamae didn't elaborate, but I understood that they have  another assignment they were better suited for. Perhaps the Lady Lavinia is simply wanting a secondary group of helpers since the Ravens are known to be employed by her house."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

> "I don't know that group. First time I saw them. But for Vark, if he is the kind of man I think he is, I know exactly how to get a spot. After that, I could do some scouting fo teh ship more easily... but it's true he might take some time to trust me, or he might know about that meeting, but I would be suprised." replies Jerrell




"It is worth a try if we cannot get information any other way," Alix admits, "But I have every confidence in Tereg--I think we might learn something useful without needing to resort to leaving you alone in hot water without backup to bail you out."

"Yes...I have a few ideas yet.  Does anyone know where we could get a Hat of Disguise on loan or perhaps access to Disguise Self or similar magicks?  With that capability, the number of gambits we could attempt would increase dramatically."


----------



## Malarky (Mar 10, 2007)

Tereg ponders, "You know we do have a large number of women's clothing at the tavern, would hardly fit someone my size since they are usually left behind by patrons that skipped on their bills. But they might fit you Master Alix or Master Julian if you are so inclined. In the mean time I'll see what I can find out amongst my sources as well."


----------



## Malarky (Mar 10, 2007)

ooc: as first level characters with little money its a fat chance that we'll find some of those goodies. best we can hope for is some drag.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

*Alix laughs.*

"Women's clothing can make a disguise, true, and while some of my favourite comedies at the theatre involve women dressed as boys or men in drag, I'm afraid a woman's outfit wouldn't help with any of the ideas I had in mind--most of them involve impersonating very specific people."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> ooc: as first level characters with little money its a fat chance that we'll find some of those goodies. best we can hope for is some drag.



 (OOC: A scroll of Disguise Self is only 25 GP, and Alix is not a bad hand at UMD.  We won't need it, per se, but it could make for some much tighter plans)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC: Wait a second, a scroll? Come on! We have a spellthief. Malarky goes to a caster who is willing to sell one spell (10 gp per caster level, which is far cheaper), but instead of casting it, Malarky steal his spell. She do that at most 1 hour before casting it.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 11, 2007)

ooc: You know I hadn't thought of the spellthief working like that but I like it!  Let me see what my boy can do.

Tereg contemplates Alix's word and strategy, a sudden glimmer coming into the faen's eyes. "You know, give me a few hours and I may just be able to come up with something that would work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 11, 2007)

_'Interesting...'_

"You can procure spells?  Fascinating!  We don't need it just yet, I'll wager, since we need to gather information first, but the fact that we have that as a backup is good to know."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

[At Dinner with Lavinia]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I would rather we get started now and reschedule dinner for the triumphant victory celebration," Alix agrees, "And if you could arrange for a private room where the details of our discussions needn't disturb your repose, my lady, that would be wonderful," Alix smiles gratefully.






			
				Malarky said:
			
		

> "With all do respect Master Alix, I don't think well on an empty stomach and I welcome just about any occassion to get away from my Aunt's cooking. Seeing that we have been offered the wonderful hospitality of the house and access to delightful cooking I don't really see any harm in continuing our discussions in private over food." he bows his head and smiles to Lady Lavinia. "If my Lady doesn't mind."




"Either way, privacy or company, I am happy that you are all so eagre to help me out." replies Lavinia.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> ~cut~
> "M'Lady.  It must be tough inhereting such a complex estate.  I see the painting of your brother on the wall.  He hasn't been seen in months, I've heard.  Is he well, may I ask?  I would feel better if I knew you had him at your side in this venture."




Lavinia pauses for a moment, not quite prepared for that question, "He, um, appears to have left town. I don't know where he is, though I wish I did."[sblock=Sense Motive DC 20]She seems quite distraught when the topic is raised. Her answer is hesitant and it is tinged with worry and concern.[/sblock]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Continue in private over dinner, you say?  That would be fine, Tereg.  Come, then--let's head to the private room our lovely hostess has so graciously offered us and begin our planning.  Can you have food delivered there, Lavinia?"




As discussion returns to talk of privacy versus dinner, Lavinia makes a new offer, "Actually, I think it might be easier if you continue your discussion here. I'll have Kora bring the rest of the food and the two of us will leave you to your planning. I am impressed with the zeal with which you are all taking this in. Please excuse me."

With a polite bow she stands and leaves through the northern door calling out to Kora as the door closes behind her.

[Once Lavinia has left]

The group is left to make plans in private with all the delicious food they could hope for.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2007)

_OOC:  Sense motive:  17+5=22.  Finally made one!_

IC:  "A shame."  says Julian sincerely, at hearing Vanthus' location is unknown.  

Once they are alone and have finished the discussion already posted, Julian finishes eating, and sits back.  "I, for one, am ready to go.  I'm ready to relax with some wind, sing some songs, and hit the pubs for information on Vark.  Maybe the Empty Grave, or the Bloodthirsty Pelican.  Alix, do you know Rowyn Kellani?  It would be great to have her on our side, but have no leads on the nobility in this city."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

"Check for Vanthus too--he's more of a concern than Vark because Vark is just a low-level thug.  As to Rowyn Kellani, well, if you'll recall, I already said I'd handle her..." 

_'Trust me, you got the easier job, my friend!'_

"So let's see what we've got here:"  

"Tereg, you seem far and away our best scout, so you said you'll spy on Vark for us and try to catch who comes on and off the boat, and when.  If you can maybe grab a Disguise spell, that would be interesting, though it wouldn't let you disguise as a human, would it?"

"Jerrell, your strength of arms will be needed later, but for now, make sure you are prepared--I'm sure you just didn't bring it to dinner, but you do have more arms and armour, no?  If not, we can try to help bankroll you to get some."

(OOC: Note--according to my quick search of Jerrell's sheet in the RG, he has tons of cash but absolutely no armour and just a single dagger despite the TWF feat  )

"Nathan and Julian, I trust the two of you to pursue direct information gathering.  You may want to divvy up the tasks between yourselves to suit your interests--I suggest whichever of the two of you who is more professional and discreet should check on Vanthus.  Based on the funny eye Lavinia was giving, I don't doubt he's still lurking around somewhere.  If my hunch is right, I have an interesting social gambit that may flush him out as well..."

_'If his greed gets the best of him, he can't fail to bite--I just have to find where to plant the hook...and make sure that the bite doesn't kill me!'_

"In any case, Julian, your list of places to start is good, but also consider shady areas like Widow's Walk, Dead Dog Alley, and Dusk Street--Vark is probably hiring thugs from the dark side of town, and Vanthus wouldn't exactly be able to keep a low profile if he was galivanting about any of the high districts."

"As for me, as previously mentioned, I have a date with a Ms. Rowyn Kellani, noted heir of pirates, cheaters, and thieves and member of a house on the rise...I may not be able to see her tonight, but if so, it will be an...interesting evening."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]He is a whaler, not an adventurer. He only need a dagger as a tool to cut rope and to cut into pieces whales. And for two wepaon figthing, he has two fist, it is enough to use that feat. I'm never disarmed.[/SBLOCK]

"So I have to wait until the things get messy and it is there I should appear? You could also hire some thugs to do the job you know, you could have a whole band for half of what she is paying me." answers Jerrell, not please to be seen as a mountain of muscle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hahaha   We're all going to die   [/SBLOCK]

'_If the shoe fits..._'

"It is best that everyone work in their areas of strength.  For instance, if I tried to help Tereg, I would blunder and trip, and I would be noticed, thus not only not adding any help, but also ruining the effort of Tereg as well.  I know for sure that there are many things you can do that none of us can, particularly if we ever wind up on the high seas for any reason, but right now, the ball is mainly in Tereg's court, as well as Julian's and Nathan's.  It doesn't make sense to use our more dangerous options when we haven't tried the easy ones first, right?  However, if you'd like to follow whichever of the latter pair is checking after Vark and offer assistance, that could be a great help.  The only issue is that you may be seen in association with them, which could hurt your cover for a later sting operation."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2007)

Julian stands and stretches.  "What a nice meal.  Much better than the grub at the House of the Dragon, and loads better than the slop they feed us at sea.   I'd love some company, Jerrel.  Even if you don't want to be seen with me, perhaps you could come along.  You might learn something yourself."

Julian is ready to hit the pubs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

(OOC: Aye--seems like everyone is ready.  If Julian's doing Vark maybe with Jerrell, Nathan can work on Vanthus, then, and Tereg and Alix will do their things--We can continue discussion more if anyone likes--I'll post some details for Alix after we split up following the two ~s below)

~~

*Once everyone is clear on what to do, Alix heads out and checks the time.  If it is too late to invite Rowyn yet, he'll wait until tomorrow, though otherwise he will do so now.  Either way, before he sees her, he'll grab a flower (OOC: What's her favourite colour?  Also, what else does Alix know about her?  Is there more I could get with Kn: Nob & Roy?  Gather Info?) and steel himself for the upcoming conversation.*

*If he has extra time and can't see Rowyn, Alix won't waste the time--he also begins gathering information after Vanthus.  He's not worried about attracting attention to himself--in fact, if there seems to be someone shady who knows more about Vanthus and is taking too much interest in Alix's queries, he has something to say to them.*


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2007)

Jerrell listen to Julian proposal and nods. "Seems fine with me." He finish his meal without more comments. Jerrell didn't like much how Alix have taken all in charge... but at the same time, someone need to do it and at least, with Julian, he will feel like doing something and if he has to go into the dark alleys, at least, they would eb two if something have to go wrong.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 20, 2007)

Tereg sets out to the less reputable quarters still within his range of influence to see an old friend who owes him a favor or two. He is led into the mage's home where he pulls out a document and hands it over to the aging man.  "Figured it might come to this one day, Master Dylan." 

The mage takes the document, looks it over and pockets it, offering the spellthief a wan smile.  "So what's your pleasure this time Tereg?"  

The faen retreats a little deeper into the shadows, pocketing an apple half-heartedly, he was full after all.  "A disguise spell and we can call it even."  He flashes out a single platinum coin and puts it down.  

The older man nods "Somehow with you, I don't think there is such a thing as a last time."

Tereg grins, a fierce expression on the small man's face. A flick of the hand and a touch of the blade and he scrapes a line down the old man's arm. It's always a thrill like the groan of release to feel those syphoned energies know belonging to him. "Till sooner." he says and then withdraws back into the alleyways and towards the ship to watch.

ooc: hope its no problem rping the purchase of a spell. If it is, just read: He bartered for a spell.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 20, 2007)

(OOC: Cool--you can only hold onto that for an hour before casting, though, right?  So we couldn't use it tomorrow for a disguise/bluff gambit, right?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

ooc: Any arrangement regarding meeting place or time?

[sblock=Jerrel and Julian]Heading to some of his regular haunts first, Julian and Jerrel find little information either Vark or Vanthus.  Both the Empty Grave and the Bloodthristy Pelican garner little.  Taking Alix's advise the two head over to Shadowshore via one of the small ferrymen who move passengers around the bay.  

Spending some time amongst some of the roughest, shadiest corners of Sassarine the two find out a little bit of information on both subjects.  At the Skinned Man they discover that Soller Vark is a smuggler, his crew smuggles dangerous and exotic animals into Sassarine for sale in Shadowshore's black markets.  You even find a lead on an exotic flying monkey that his crew brought in which was sold to one of the more well to do merchants of the Merchant's district, Orimander.

Of Vanthus, the two find an interesting lead at the Plucked Parrot. According to one man who'se nose lookes like it has been broken at least three times, Vanthus has been seen in the area. He was often seen in the company of a known smuggler named Penkus.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil Arden]Rowyn Kellani prooves to be a difficult person to track down any information on. She was not a student at the academy, like many of Alix's connections amongst the nobility. That and the fact that she is a good 6 years older than he, or more, removes him from many of the circles she may have frequented.  What little information he does dig up is that she can normally be contacted through her family and that her favorite colour is red.  How long it takes to see her or where she is prooves too difficult for him to dig up.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nathan]Nathan checks the areas that Julian and Jerrel plan to pass. Cudgel, Champion's District, Noble District, and Sunrise all turn up empty. In the Merchant's District, people remember seeing Vanthus here and there, although no one's seen him recently. Everyone assumes his is still living at the Vanderboren manor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tereg]Tereg finds it easy to grab a hiding spot near the Blue Nixie.  After only 15 minutes he determines that there are probably about six or seven thugs, though he has not seen someone matching the description of Vark that Lavinia provided.  Most are just lounging around the ship in the early dusk. Four of them head below with mugs in their hands.

EDIT: While it is possible to see the number of thugs from where he is, Tereg finds it odd that the Nixie is not docked at Pier 5 as Lavinia said. Indeed it is anchored in the bay a good 100ft from the docks. The ship sits at rest with its sails bundled and its anchor lowered.

ooc: yup no worries on the fun RP [/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2007)

"Let's meet tomorrow for breakfast.  Away from the docks.  Perhaps at the Pearl and the Parrot in the Noble's district.  It could be a late one tonight.

Jerrel & DM [sblock]  "Do you think we should check into Orimander or Penkus tonight?  Could be dangerous.  We should probably just meet the others in the morning.  We're not really looking for Vanthus.  I mean, he's probably not involved in this.  Maybe we could use his smuggling as blackmail against Vark, though."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

_'Ah perplexing, but not at all unexpected.  Time for phase two.'_

*Rowyn's mysteriousness compared to most other ladies is not really a surprise given her pirate heritage, so this means that Alix has to take extra precautions.  For instance, in addition to purchasing a lovely red lotus for her, he also writes a letter sealed with his personal sigil stating that he has uncovered a dangerous criminal organisation headed by Rowyn Kellani with the intention of usurping her own house's power and overthrowing Sasserine and that he wrote this letter before investigating this further, so his own disappearance and murder is proof of his words.  He arranges to have it delivered to the Dawn Council through an anonymous means should he not check back in.  A pure bluff, of course, but Worrin Lidu is likely to believe this with Trisha's urging if Alix actually does turn up dead or missing, and if Rowyn's mother isn't in on whatever her daughter is actually up to, maybe she'll bite on this is an excuse for her failing health.  Whatever the case, a full Dawn Council investigation is likely to turn _something_ up that will ruin the name of anyone willing to resort to murder, so Alix considers himself relatively safe--she wouldn't dare kill him with that as a result.*

*Perhaps he was being paranoid--the chances of Rowyn being dangerous are low, and she likely has good information for him about Vark, but one can never be too careful among the nobles here.  For all he knows, she might be Vark's secret lover or something.  The other good news is that he can always use the letter to blackmail her into revealing information if she doesn't realise that telling him is already in her own self-interest.*

(OOC: I take it he not only can't see Rowyn but doesn't have extra time?  In that case)

*That completed, Alix gets word through Rowyn's house that he'd like to have lunch with her, in hte evening or the morning, whichever is more convenient, and then he retires for the evening--Vanthus shall have to wait until he knows more from Rowyn.  After his lunch with Rowyn (or failure to meet her for lunch--in which case he has some backup plans), he will rendezvous with the others and regroup before pursuing his own leads any further.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Alix receives word early the next morning that Rowyn would like to meet him in private later that evening for dinner. 



			
				Rowyn said:
			
		

> Dear Alix Meravanchi,
> 
> It was with some surprise that I received word that you would like to meet. It would be my pleasure to meet you at a little spot in Sunrise called the Restless Lion this evening if you can make it. I must say that I am intrigued.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Julian and DM]"We can check that tonight. I think the more we can find, the better it will be. Even if we are not much in haste, I think teh longuer it will take to do this job, the worst it will be for us. Vark can hear we are on his track, or things might change in a way we don't like... anyway, I've always heard it was a bad thing to make a lady wait." answers Jerrell[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

_'Okay, that gives me more time.  Now the question is, is it worth the risk to pursue my next stratagem...Not until I've met with the others first.  I can only have one of these tell-all letters without looking suspicious.'_

*Failing to meet Rowyn until the evening, Alix will rendezvous with the others as planned the next morning to discuss progress.  Once quorum is reached:*

"Greetings fellows.  I trust that each of you has performed admirably over the course of last night--myself, I am scheduled to eat with Rowyn Kellani later this evening.  Hopefully I shall return with my throat intact.  Otherwise, I am counting on all of you, and particularly Nathan, to agree with anything that my posthumous letter says if the Dawn Council calls you in as witnesses."

"With that timeframe in mind, it seems to me that we should consider as a backup plan an assault on the fortified positions of the thugs on the Blue Nixie for the wee hours of the morning.  If we can do something bloodless instead, so much the better, of course."

"Now, on an aside, did anyone gain any information on Vanthus?  I'm considering a ploy that might trick him into revealing himself voluntarily, but it would be _extremely_ dangerous to me, so we should only consider it once we've regrouped again tonight after my dinner.  Anyone have any good ideas for things to do to prepare in the meantime?  Anyone who has cash and doesn't have sufficient weapons and armour should buy them, for instance.  I'm open to anything else you can think of.  Otherwise, we should meet at midnight again to discuss our next move.  If I don't make it, assume I'm dead and act accordingly."


----------



## Malarky (Mar 29, 2007)

Tereg observes for a while, taking note of all that happens to report on later. Given that the ship is a distance offshore its risky to try to swim aboard; gaging his odds, Tereg instead sets out to discreetly procure a dinghy that can get him close enough to better calculate the number of crew, perhaps overhear something.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=Tereg]There are few charters available this late at night, provided he doesn't mind borrowing a boat, Tereg can find an unattended row boat without too much trouble.  It takes him about 10 minutes to find one when no one is looking. Every once in a while he looks back up towards the Blue Nixie. Right before he grabs the row boat, a bald tattooed man emerges from the captains quarters. Presumably that is Tereg's mark.[/sblock]

[sblock=rest]With their leads and clues in tact the four others turn in for the night in their various haunts or domeciles. The night is short and hot, though thankfully a slight breeze picks up late at night making things at least a little less muggy.  The next morning they head together or seperately towards the Pearl and the Parrot in the nobles district.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: Cool--anyone of the 'others' who wants can respond to my post 149)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2007)

Julian reports what he's found out to the others over breakfast.

"Soller Vark is a smuggler, his crew smuggles dangerous and exotic animals into Sassarine for sale in Shadowshore's black markets. We even found a lead on an exotic flying monkey that his crew brought in which was sold to one of the more well to do merchants of the Merchant's district, Orimander."

"We also got some dirt on Vanthus.  He has been seen in the area of the Plucked Parrot. He was often seen in the company of a known smuggler named Penkus."

"Vanthus is not our main concern.  We could try to blackmail Vark, or get him arrested by the Azure watch, but I don't know that this would really get us what we want.  I'm thinking an attack is looking for likely to be needed.?

"Good luck with Rowyn tonight, Alix.  Let us know if you want any backup. Tereg, did you learn anything?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 3, 2007)

"An attacking is seeming a more and more likely necessity--exotic animals...hopefully he doesn't have any dangerous ones on the Blue Nixie trained to kill intruders."

"As to Vanthus, as is often the case with nobles, just because he is not the direct concern does not mean he isn't truly the main concern.  My instincts tell me that our path leads to Vanthus, particularly for the death of the late Lord and Lady Vanderboren.  That said, I shall see what Rowyn has to say about our friend Vark while the rest of you prepare for an assault by making sure you all have a viable amount of arms and armour.  Hopefully Tereg has some come intel that will help us with the timing and other logistics."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2007)

Jerrell listen to Julian and Alix without adding a word. Juian had led this investigation and it was normal he let him speak. 

_Arms and armors... I'll have to spend most of my saving on that. Is it what I want... becoming a sellsword? Figthing a whale is one thing, a person is another... or any other animals. Nothing can be compare to the whales. If it is for a lady._

"In that case, I think it will be better if I go do my shopping now. I think you have the things in good hand and don't need mine for now. I should be back in an hour or two."

After having the approbation of the others, Jerrell leave the Pearl and the Parrot and head to teh nearest weapon and armor shop he knows about.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 10, 2007)

Tereg tries to get a bit closer to the Blue Nixie with the little boat, but when he discovers that he cannot approach hidden beyond a couple dozen feet he abandons that idea and turns back, unless he can hear anything at that point.  He'll try to contact the others that night as soon as he can rather than waiting for tomorrow morning to let them know their quarry is on board and the number of enemies he gaged were on the vessel.

ooc: sorry guys Business and Easter et all has been nuts.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

[sblock=Tereg]Tereg returns the dhingy to the place where he 'borrowed' it from. Tying it off, he hops back up onto the dock and starts to head out to find the others. He remembers where Jerrel and Julian were staying the night, though the other two are probably staying at their own places. As it has only been a couple of hours at most since everyone has left the manor, the others will probably still be out gathering information.

Does Tereg stay and watch the boat longer or does he try and contact people immediately or does he wait for the others to show?[/sblock] 

[sblock=rest]As it may come up before we get to the morning meeting, where does everyone stay over night after turning in?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Is it too late to do the shopping? If so, Jerrell will probably follow either Julian or Nathan. If he can't, he will probably return to his ship and rest there. not very confortable, but it is a cheap place and he feels there at home.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2007)

Julian would head home for the night.  I guess he mostly stays at The House of the Dragon in the Nobles district.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

*Alix stays at home in his manor.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=Tereg]With no rendevous prior to the morning, the only people Tereg would be able to contact at night would be Alix because he is probably at his home. The other three do not have known bases of operation at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Thinking about it, Jerrell will prefer to go back to his ship and sleep there and go shopping the day after before joining the group.

He will be looking to buy:
Chain Shirt 100 gp
Spiked heavy wooden shield 17 gp
Cutlass 15gp (Aka Scimitar)

If you want to roleplay the shopping or go foward to speed up teh game, I have no prob with either.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malarky (Apr 18, 2007)

With nothing else happening on the ship at the moment and no knowledge of where the rest are staying, Tereg will seak out Alix in the Meravanchi manor.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2007)

With his contacts and general knowledge of the nobility in Sassarine, it is a pretty easy job for Tereg to find the Meravanchi home. 

ooc: for time line reasons lets say that Alix is home after his info gathering when Tereg shows up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

*Alix is home after his info gathering when Tereg shows up.*

(OOC: I don't know if he's sneaking in, announcing himself, or what-have-you.  Alix would hope he's sneaking in.  Or ANYTHING except announcing himself and his real name and saying that he's here to meet Alix.)


----------



## Malarky (May 1, 2007)

Tereg quickly uses his disguise spell to change into the shape of a comely halfling woman before approaching the Meravanchi manor.  Using his disguise, he tries to bluff his way past any guards or servants to try and see Alix.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

Tereg is able to make it up to see Alix having been stopped only by the butler at the front door. His bluff works and he is lead up stairs to Alix's rooms.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2007)

_OOC:  Happy to see this game moving.  It's a complicated game & I fear I'm losing track of it.  At this point, though, I think we're waiting for the morning meeting before everyone's together again._


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2007)

OOC: I think so, also, I didn't had any answer about if I could go shopping (probably too late).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2007)

*Alix watches the halfling woman warily.  He doesn't know her and he didn't ask to meet with her.  Whether or not she means him ill, the guards have clearly been slacking again--she could easily be an assassin of Rowyn's.  Rowyn doesn't know about the letter yet, after all, so she doesn't know how much of a disservice she would be doing herself by having him killed.  Still, best to greet a guest politely in case the visit is legitimate.*

"Hello there Miss.  I am afraid we have not met, and yet you seem to have sought my chambers, so you must know that I am Alixtus Merivanchi.  And you are?"


----------



## Malarky (May 2, 2007)

Tereg drops his disguise bowing low to Alix, "You did ask to be informed as soon as there was any news sir. What I observed is that the Blue Nixie is relatively well guarded. I counted about 7 people but those are just the ones I saw on deck. She is also not exactly docked, but rather anchored a distance off in the harbour. I approached it, but couldn't really gain more insight as to their defenses." he explains apologetically. "I didn't think it wise to sneak on board and tip our hand just yet. I did notice the afforementioned Soller Vark was on board." 

His report done, he waits for further instructions.

ooc: sorry for the delays guys life has been hectic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

"Hmm...you did well to approach in disguise--if you had time left on it, you could have kept it running, but you can leave via my window if you are good at climbing--whatever we do, we don't want our enemies to know of this visit if they have spies here."

"So...let's see.  Now we have specific numbers and we know that Vark is on board, the latter of which doesn't matter overly much except that it will be harder to parlay with him if we have to go out there.  Other than that, it's just what we expect.  What about the most important part of all--do you know how often they send someone out to change up or get supplies, if at all?  That's crucial, since if we can knock out one of them who is getting supplies, we could use magic to disguise one of us as that person and use it as part of a gambit."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC: Happy to see this game moving. It's a complicated game & I fear I'm losing track of it. At this point, though, I think we're waiting for the morning meeting before everyone's together again.




_Sorry about that, it got a bit lost with Verbatim missing and the rough time we've had around the home with our new business.  I'm eager to get it back up and running so hopefully I can grab your attention again. 

Quick summary of events so far:
* each character received a letter to dine with Lavinia Vanderboren. 
* at dinner she offered the characters a job to help her get her family's money back.
* characters split up to gather info on her ship and her brother.

We were waiting to get all back together in the morning._



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: I think so, also, I didn't had any answer about if I could go shopping (probably too late).




_Doh, I had meant to answer. Its too late tonight but you can grab some stuff on the way to the meeting (light armor, simple or martial weapons) in the morning. So pick what you want but if events of the night take off before morning you wont have them yet._


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _Doh, I had meant to answer. Its too late tonight but you can grab some stuff on the way to the meeting (light armor, simple or martial weapons) in the morning. So pick what you want but if events of the night take off before morning you wont have them yet._




OOC: A Chain Shirt and a Rapier seems to fit in that... does an heavy wooden spike shield fit in that or it is too exotic to be found easily?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

ooc: Gave that one a 25% chance and found that no it was not available on short notice. Sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: Given time, Alix or his contacts could probably rustle that up, but we don't have that much time, I suppose)


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _Sorry about that, it got a bit lost with Verbatim missing and the rough time we've had around the home with our new business.  I'm eager to get it back up and running so hopefully I can grab your attention again.
> _




_OOC:  awesome.  I'm eager too.  And I'm patient.  I'm not going anywhere.  Verbatim, God bless him, is an awesome player, but I'm sure he wouldn't be offended if I say that he disapears on a regular basis.  We've got to keep this game going w/o him.  We've got 5 characters.  Presumably the adventure was designed for 4, so we should be fine w/o him.  Julian will take a healing spell at 2nd level.  For now, Julian waits for morning._


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  awesome.  I'm eager too.  And I'm patient.  I'm not going anywhere.  Verbatim, God bless him, is an awesome player, but I'm sure he wouldn't be offended if I say that he disapears on a regular basis.  We've got to keep this game going w/o him.  We've got 5 characters.  Presumably the adventure was designed for 4, so we should be fine w/o him.  Julian will take a healing spell at 2nd level.  For now, Julian waits for morning._




I agree with Manz on all the line. Jerrell will have returned to his ship for the night. He will buy a light wooden shield instead for the spiked shield.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

ooc: yup I'll NPC him through and see if we can make it past the first couple encounters (clerics are almost a necessity) then find a convenient place to let him loose.  It was indeed designed for 4 though the playtest group was 5 or 6.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: Yeah--I'm not sure what the first encounter actually is, but when There is no Honour had just come out, I remember someone commenting in a thread that the first encounter TPKed his group of six, and then lots of people chimed in about how many characters had died (always one or greater!)  )


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2007)

OOC: Bah, we will die from enemy hands... it could be worst, we could be stuck in a tower, turning on each other because we are mind controled and kill each other because of wyrd power happening every round


----------



## Malarky (May 7, 2007)

"This was a one time only thing, I don't have access to that kind of magic on a regular basis.  They did not leave the boat that I observed. Perhaps it would be wise to get in contact with our other companions and decide together what course of action to pursue." replies Tereg.

ooc: hoping to bring everyone together to let all post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2007)

*Alix is slightly dumbfounded, but he figures there must have been a reason to use the one-time-only spell now rather than later.*

"For that, my friend, we need wait only for the morrow.  Thank you for reporting the information as soon as you received it, though.  That shows good initiative, and it could have been crucial if the information had provided any more glaring weaknesses."

(OOC: @Malarky--remember that this is a retcon of going back in time and we've already had everyone meet the next morning.  Might as well skip to that, then)


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2007)

OOC: In that case, back to our main program.

Jerrell play with the rapier he just have bought. After hearing Julian and Alix, jerrell is curious to learn wath Malarky have found, but stay silent, leaving the lead of that discussion to teh others.


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian reports what he's found out to the others over breakfast.
> 
> "Soller Vark is a smuggler, his crew smuggles dangerous and exotic animals into Sassarine for sale in Shadowshore's black markets. We even found a lead on an exotic flying monkey that his crew brought in which was sold to one of the more well to do merchants of the Merchant's district, Orimander."
> 
> ...




_OOC:  Here's Julian's update on what he found._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

The next morning Tereg reports to the other three the findings he delivered to Alix the night before.

The ship is not at the pier, but in the middle of the harbor. Making it harder to approach.
There are 6 or 7 thugs and Soller Vark on board.

ooc: any plans for the day?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2007)

(OOC: I believe that without magical disguises, the plan is to wait it out for Alix's dinner date and then possibly attack in the dark of night.  Hopefully, in the meantime Tereg can keep checking to see if they ever leave, switch shifts off the ship, get food, etc.  That way we'll have a good idea of when during the night to attack.  Also, Jerrell is going to buy some equipment  

At least, that was our previous plan so far.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

ooc: Jerrell got most of it except his spiked heavy steel shield in the morning before the meeting. He can try to head up to the mercenaries sector of town if he still wants that and has more time.  Any other plans for the day or just Alix's date?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2007)

(OOC: Well, Alix has his pre-date plans, as mentioned before.  Freshening up, practising his look in front of the mirror, preparing letters that will ruin her if he isn't alive to call them off--the usual stuff most guys do before going out to dinner with any girl)


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: Jerrell got most of it except his spiked heavy steel shield in the morning before the meeting. He can try to head up to the mercenaries sector of town if he still wants that and has more time.  Any other plans for the day or just Alix's date?




OOC: Thinking of it, I think I'll take a light piked shield, as I don't have the feat to have all shield as light weapons.


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2007)

"I think we should prepare for direct action.  Tereg, have you noticed how they get their supplies?  Does the whole ship dock, or do they send in a rowboat?  Ambushing the crew of the rowboat would be great, but if they go out and return in broad daylight, that would be tricky.  I think we should look into getting a small boat for ourselves.  Something we could row out there at night & try to surprise them."

"The fact that they're anchored in the bay means they're paranoid, I would think.  They are likely to have guards posted.  And there might be too many for us to take.  If we do attack, we should be ready to retreat if it looks bad."  says Julian.

"Jerrell, so you know where we could get a boat?  I hate to say this, but we might be better off 'borrowing' one.  That way if we we do have to flee, they might have a harder time tracing who attacked them.  Plus, I don't know if we could afford to buy one."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

Tereg does not have any information on any comings and goings on board the ship, he did not observe any at least.  It may be possible to spot some during the day as the ship remains anchored in the harbor.  He can confirm that there were at least 3 thugs on deck at any one time, though they were not always the most observant from what he saw.  He also knows that there are a few small boats that could be borrowed in the area late at night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2007)

(OOC: Alright, not optimal, but we'll have to make do)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

During the day Jerrel gets a hold of the spiked shield he has been looking for finding it easier to come by in the armories near the arena. Tereg returns to his job at his aunt's inn and helps out after sleeping in.  Julian and Nathan visit their usual haunts (gathering information?). All the while, Alix plots his date.  

ooc: let me know if you want to skip to that now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: I do--in the intervening time, much of Alix's extra preparation and spare time includes gathering dirt on Rowyn and Vanthus)


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2007)

That Vark was a smuggler was no big news to Julian.  Clearly this Vark character was bad news all around.  Blackmail probably didn't have time to be effective at this point.

"Jerrell, do you think its worth while to check out the Plucked Parrot?  Maybe we'd meet Vanthus.  I'm not sure what I'd say to him if I saw him, but maybe I'd think of something.  It might be dangerous though.  I'd prefer not to go myself."

_OOC:  Hopefully we could do this encounter simutaneously with Alix's.  If there's even an encounter to play out with that line of investigation..._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

ooc: love to, I was trying to prod for something to RP with the others while taking Alix's date off in spoilers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: Cool!  Psst--if you find Vanthus and you get the chance, try to capture him.  Alix and I still think he killed his parents)


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

Jerrell nods "It worth a try." he tells.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2007)

"Someone should still watch Vark's ship.  But the rest of us,"  Julian winks, "Let's have a nice night out on the town.  At the Plucked Parrot of course.  We'll have a drink and try to relax.  Maybe we'll pick up some info.  But let's not push it.  We have no legal authority, and we have a job to do elsewhere.  I don't want to get any of us killed or thrown in the tank."

_OOC:  I'm thinking Nathan or Tereg should watch the ship.  The other might accompany us._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

"I'll take my shift watching." says Nathan the NPC.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

"Fine, let's go there and see if we can get something good of that time." tells Jerrell.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2007)

"You might want to leave your new shield behind Jerrell.  It's rather, striking, shall we say?"

Julian is happy to have Tereg and Jerrell along.  Though even with three, he still feels vunerable.  He plans to play it carefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

"That is a good idea, Julian," Alix agrees when he hears the plan of the others, "And you're right--don't take any big risks unless you see a commensurately big payoff.  It isn't worth it.  Short of actually finding Vanthus himself, in which case you should capture him if you can, best to just keep a low profile and see what you can see...Let me take the risks with Rowyn.  Fortunately, she's smart enough not to kill me when it would ruin her."


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

"The shield? Sure. No problem." tells Jerrell. "Where should I leave it? Here? If we have to go on that boat, I would rather take it. I bought it more because it looks like intimidating. I want any one to think twice before he enter a fight with me."


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2007)

"Capturing Vanthus would be kidnapping.  He has been charged with no crime.  Nor did his sister ask us to do this for her.  No.  We have been hired to return a key to her, and that is what I intend to do.

If you think the spiked sheild will not be too conspicuous, then bring it Jerrell.  I must admit, I like the look."

_OOC:  Ready to hit the parrot._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

"It is no more kidnapping than our attack of Vark's guards will be assault.  We will regret it down the line if Vanthus is not taken care of.  Who do you think killed their parents?  That fire sounds like an inside job, and it clearly wasn't Lavinia.  He is also consorting with smugglers, pirates, and thieves from what you've heard, so he's probably wanted for crimes, or would be if they were known.  If you handed him into the Watch, they would probably thank you."

"Of course, don't try for Vanthus unless it seems likely to succeed, like if he's alone."


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

"With that armor, I look more like a mercenary... I'll keep it start at my back, so it will just make me look a bit danegrous. I will stay quiet and trouble will stay out of my way, and I won't rush into it. In the end, it might be better like that."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

Skipping to dinner & date then 

[sblock=Jerrel, Julian, and Tereg]Shadowshore is never a nice place to be, its heights veiled in the shadow of the mercenary district for most of the sunlight day. At night, things are far worse, it appears that the lowest of the low in Sassarine come here to gamble, drink, and conduct business best hidden from the eyes of the watch.  The Plucked Parrot is not too difficult to find given that the two of you spent quite a bit of time here yesterday during the earlier hours of the day.  Its a dingy place with blacked out windows and a heavy pall of smoke coming from the open door. A loud rukus can be heard issuing out into the night.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alix]A bit unfamiliar with Sunrise, Alix makes sure that he is early so that he can find the Restless Lion with plenty of time to spare.  It is the early evening by the time he spots it off to the side of the square. It is a quaint little restaurant with a few tables outside though they have already been filled by patrons enjoying the cooler Sassarine evening.  Inside there are two floor and each table has a nice romantic feeling to it, especially in the dying light of the evening.  A single candle lights each table and the darker blue tones offer a quiet secluded feeling to each table.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nathan]ooc: being NPC'd I'll keep these brief for you to read when/if you get back Verbatim. 

Nathan finds a spot that is relatively comfortable watching the Blue Nixie. He does find out through the day that two of the pirates leave the ship to gather supplies and the last trip they make in the late afternoon they are carrying a couple of heavy crates via a small longboat.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]_'He who arrives early begins with the advantage,'_ Alix smiles, fingering the crimson lotus he has tucked away, a nice contrast to the darker blues of this place.

(OOC: I seem to remember you said Rowyn likes red, but maybe I'm confused due to the long pause.  Either way, Alix will just stick with the crimson lotus)

*Alix heads up to maitre d' behind the desk.*

"Good evening good sir.  I have a reservation--table for two, Kellani and Meravanchi."

*Alix waits politely to be seated.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

[sblock=Alix](ooc: red is perfect, lotus even more so)

The host at the Restless Lion nods and leads you up to the second floor.  There are fewer tables up here and there is one situated on the north eastern corner that is a bit more out of the way than most. It has a nice big window that looks out across the market towards the noble's district far across the harbor. A heavy awning provides ample shade from the setting sun that is streaming across the city.

A woman is already seated at the table as if thinking the exact same thing as Alix, or perhaps she has some other reason for being here more than half an hour before their pre-arranged meeting time.  Rowyn remains seated though Alix can see that she is wearing a black tunic cut quite low in front and padded with a deep red fabric. Her red gloves are place beside her on the table and she is sporting a necklace with a large emerald in the centre.  Her red hair is attactively tied back in a long braid that falls behind the chair she is sitting at.  She motions for Alix to join her.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix](OOC: ?  Well, I guess I'll find out)

"Rowyn my dear, my you are early, but then so am I.  Dying to see me again, I see," Alix sweeps into his seat.

*Alix is dressed in his current best, which unfortunately is still clearly inferior to what Rowyn is wearing.*

_'Emerald...that necklace is probably worth more than my entire current ensemble, but I refuse to take any more handouts from Zebula.  When I can afford to dress that well, it will be by my own hand, and not because I'm parasiting off the mother that I'm probably also poisoning...Though actually, I shouldn't judge so quickly.  Who knows--maybe she got the necklace through her own initiative.  Killing puppies or something would be appropriate.'_

"My, but you seem to grow more beautiful with each passing day and especially after such a long time out of my bedazzled eyes, my little crimson lotus," Alix jokes, pulling the flower out and offering it to her--the flower has been picked perfectly from amongst its sisters so that it will complement Rowyn's hair the best.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"Haha, always the charmer. Thank you Alixtus, the tales of you around our old school were certainly true." she says, accepting the flower.  "I am early, though from your letter I believe it was your desire to see me this evening, no?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"And who wouldn't want to see you again, my dear Rowyn?  Though I'm sure that a woman as beautiful as you must be used to being asked out on dates by gentlemen callers.  I'm glad you accepted my invitation.  How have things been going for you lately?"

(OOC: Alix will continue through pleasantries for a while, as decorum demands that he not skip to the matter at hand immediately or else risk looking rude.  Based on that chat you sent me, we may not want to skip that first part either if it might be important, but I'm cool skipping if you prefer)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"I've been busy, so many people to see, things to do. But then I'm sure you are accustomed to the buzz of the aristocratic life. There are always things on the go.  I did indeed accept your invitation, I must admit I was quite curious. It has been some time and it had been quite unexpected."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]"Well, you know, the tarot reader told me that a great beauty from my past would make my life interesting again and that my lucky colour was red.  Clearly, our meeting here today was fated, spelled out in the stars."

"I knew it couldn't have been coincidence, then, when I ran across something that I thought would catch your interest, Rowyn my dear, or should I say 'Harbormistress Kellani'.  Hmm, you know, that title matched with your features make quite a sexy pair, don't you think?  And truly it cannot be long before that title which you long for and deserve is yours."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2007)

The plucked Parrot [sblock] Julian takes a deep breath.  He has brought his sword, though left his bow behind.  "Let's go in.  Don't cause any trouble.  We'll leave before we fight.  If anyone insults you, walk away."

Julian leads the others in, and tries to find a table in a corner or against a wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]Jerrell nods at Julian. "No problem. Tavern is the place I pass much time when I'm in the city. I am use to it, even if the ones I visit are generally more welcoming than this one." Jerrell follows Julian has he enter the place.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]"While Harbormistress is an attractive title, I'd be foolish to think Lord Islaran would pass it to me.  Even without as suitable heir, Keltar would be foolish to let that title pass from his family.  I'd imagine one of his brats, like Portus will be given the title and the responsibility.  What happens next is anyone's guess.  What interest is it of yours though, that I would wear such a title. Your father has not been particularly interested in harbor matters."[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]The Plucked Parrot is busy already with the drinking starting early and heavy and continuing well into the night (and often into the morning too).  Several patrons are standing around the bar ordering drinks while a couple of tables feature dice and card games.  There are a mix of different races from dwarfs to gnomes to half orcs certainly many humans.  The man you had originally spoken to about Penkus and Vanthus does not appear to be present.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"Ah, but I am not Zebula, and I am not Zebula's man.  Surely you can understand the plight of a young noble who seeks to make his own way, to make his own fortune...make his own power."

"Surely, it seems that what you need to find such a title is a bit of political leverage...room to manoeuvre.  A scandal for Islaran would be just perfect, don't you think?  What if I told you that one of Islaran's men was engaged in a little bit of extortion, smuggling, and theft on the side?  Exposing the scandal, manipulating it in just the right way...that could be the perfect prelude to the swelling act of the imperial theme.  Doesn't that seem like just the opportunity that could bring two young ambitious nobles together in a blissful concord?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"You sound like your uncle, Lord Manthalay. Went off on that crazy expedition to Farshore with those Vanderborens some four years ago. He wanted to seek his own way too. Though if you have been raised as Zebula's son, you've probably not heard much about your uncle have you?"

"Though your proposal intrigues me.  Extortion and smuggling are not as out of place here in Sassarine as you think. Why do you think the Dawn Council would listen to you over one of their own?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"Well, I'm more than halfway there love, but I'll admit, I figured you might be able to help tip it over the rest.  The scandal is real, which is always a plus with these sorts of things, though as you know, fabricated scandal can work just as well.  In fact, the evidence of this is so obvious that anyone who looks can see it easily.  But beyond that, I have the head of the Dawn Council in my pocket for this one.  You're the smartest and best connected woman I've met, Rowyn, those two quite the complement for your beauty, so I'm sure you've already heard something of the stirring in the air?  How I saved Worrin Lidu's little bitch of a daughter?" he speaks of Trisha with the utmost contempt, making it clear that he considers the young Lidu scion just a pawn in all this, "And yet I yearn for a touch of those bountiful assets of yours dear--of course I mean your connections and information.  You could make this an open-and-shut case with a little bit of influence.  Not enough to make you Harbormistress alone, surely 'tis true, but a good start.  And in return, well, I only ask that the new young Harbormistress remember who the friends were who helped her reach her new position."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]"No one here. We take a drink and wait in case they show up?"  asks Jerrell to Julian.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (May 23, 2007)

plucked parrot
[sblock]"Right.  We're just killing time, really."  Julian moves the group to an open table, if he can find one.  "Who knows if Vanthus is even involved.  What do you think we should do if we see him?"[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]"I don't know. I am not familiar with such Intrigue and it is far from what I expected when I recieved the invitation. I'm a whaler and I've always been far from all the political matter. Things are simplier on a boat." answers Jerrell. he then raise his hand and make sign to the barkeeper. "Three mugs of ale."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]
"I had heard you had a hand in saving the young Lidu girl. Such connections are valuable it is most true. You've given me a lot to think of.  How do you propose to act on this scandal of yours?  You've not touched on any of the details yet and I'm curious to learn more of this information you're keeping guarded." she replies.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]
ooc: are you guys waiting for someone in particular? the dwarf you spoke to last time or Vanthus himself?  Speaking to anyone or just sitting in the corner and waiting?

The group finds a spot away from much of the ruckus where they can observe most of the common room. Drinks are brought around in the only variety served here, ale.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"Ah, I but come with the tools at your disposal.  I had hoped to work the details out with you to your greatest pleasure in person.  Surely it seems that the best option is the subtlest--the velvet caress usually more pliable than the brutish slap.  The funny thing--the Harbormaster doesn't seem to be aware of the scandal amongst his own appointees, and he has been shown to back them unconditionally...I would surmise that one good course of action is to bring the accusations against the Harbormaster's subordinates without releasing our best information, let him publically deny us and support his subordinates unconditionally...and then twist the knife with the rest.  In one fell swoop, we have disgraced him and made him look corrupt, foolish, and incompetent...unfit for his job."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2007)

Erekose13
[sblock=Plucked Parrot said:
			
		

> ooc: are you guys waiting for someone in particular? the dwarf you spoke to last time or Vanthus himself?  Speaking to anyone or just sitting in the corner and waiting?
> 
> The group finds a spot away from much of the ruckus where they can observe most of the common room. Drinks are brought around in the only variety served here, ale.
> [/sblock]




plucked parrot [sblock]Julian is content to wait for half an hour or so.  If nothing much happens, he'll try to strike up a conversation.  If he sees the dwarf, he'll start with him.  If he sees Vanthus....I'm not sure what he'd do.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]Jerrell leave the decision to Julian for now. He makes offices of dissuasion of being disturb uselessly and is hppy for now to be that. All those things seems things to be out of his world, but Jerrell is a bit of a gentlement and feel he need to help a lady in need.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"You have much faith in the Dawn Council I see.  Even with corruption and deceipt thrown in their face in the past, some councils have turned a blind eye.  With men like Islaran on the Council I'm not certain that this council would be any different.  You've given me much to think on, though I'd like to know what you propose to do next and where you see me fitting in with your plan?" replies Rowyn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]It takes a little while but their patience is rewarded when Jerrel spots a rugged looking dwarf enter the bar. His thrice broken nose stands out to Jerrel whose seen plenty of men with similar wounds in his time.  The dwarf has not seen the three of you and heads over to the bar.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]"Well, my dear, I figure that you know your own hidden assets better than I, I who have just glazed the surface in our time together.  So I figured that you would have your own ideas on the matter.  Plans are made to change...and it is not even necessary to have the power to do something if you can convince your target to fear that you do, yes?" Alix hints.

"There is something else too, but then, let's finish planning with this first.  No lady shall complain that Alix Meravanchi lacks a thrilling finish."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]Jerrell takes a large sip of his mug of ale and finish it. "Julian, I've paid the first round, I think you should pay the second. If you can go to the bar and ask the barman, and with that, you could pick a chat with the dwarf who just arrive while you are served." Jerrell then looks at Tereg. "Well, if you need a hand to carry the mugs, I can come with you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"Indeed you've given me much to think perhaps Islaran will yeild more should we offer evidence of wrongdoing done in his name without having to bring it to the attention of the council. But you tease, you have more information?" she says.[/sblock]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]Tereg finishes his drink as well and lets the others handle the initial meeting with their contact. He surveys the room to see if they have any unintended observers and for now is satisfied that they have remained relatively anonymous.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]"Yes.  Yes I do," Alix smiles coyly with a nod, "But it's something with which I wasn't sure if you could help, and I wanted us to finish talking about the first part first--it's a longshot, but I know you have an excellent information network, so, you know?  Put your sure bets first and your lucrative longshots last."

"But my dear, it wounds my heart to see a beautiful lady fret so, so I suppose I will reveal the naked truth.  Have you ever heard of the great fortune of house Vanderboren hidden away in their family vault?"

(OOC: I probably should have mentioned this before, but Alix is generally using Sense Motive on her the whole time for a general idea of her reactions.  However, I will roll separate specific SM checks for things that interest him greatly--her reaction to the Vanderboren vault is one.  And lookie here!  I got a 23  It will not go higher than that, folks  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"All noble families store their valuables in the vaults below the castle and I'd assume that their Farshore expedition had yielded some return though I've not seen a ship from there in a while, I imagine the Blue Nixie and their other ship that tragically burned to the water were headed there soon.  It is after all an investment your family has a lot of stake in as well so I'd hope it is profitable." she replies.

In general she is genuinely intrigued though she is obviously hiding a lot, as Alix probably is too.  She is not entirely sure what to make with Alix's last maneouver. She is not surprised by it though.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix](OOC: Right, but for the 23 Sense Motive on that last bit, can he tell if, for instance, she is being insincere on the 'tragically burned' part.  Alix has his suspicions that she was complicit in the murder--in fact, his going theory is Rowyn + Vanthus == murder.  He'll like any hints he can get to the positive)

"Yes.  Quite.  It was indeed a sad day for all of Sasserine when that freak accident occurred.  But of course, it left quite a vacuum in the Vanderboren family.  In fact, I was talking to some of the more trusted Vanderboren staff on the matter, and I discovered that there nobody in Sasserine actually has the means to access that treasure.  Apparently they saw Vanthus take the ring that is used as the initial key, but the two parents never told their son the password needed later on.  It would seem that a partnership with Vanthus on the matter could allow the partners to split the findings, don't you think?  The only trouble is that I kept looking for Vanthus to try to make such a deal, and I can't find him anywhere.  I figured you might have a contact with more information--if you do and I make a deal, you would get a cut, of course."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2007)

plucked parrot [sblock]Julian nods & rises.  "I can get it myself."  he tells Jerrell.  "Let's just watch for a moment.  Julian will try to see who the dwarf talks to or what he does for a couple minutes.  If the dwarf remains near the bar & doesn't do anything unusual, he'll get up.

Julian will approach the bar near the dwarf & order another round for the three of them. "Hi."  he says to the dwarf with a smile.  How are things?"

_OOC:  Not sure how detailed this should be.  Julian is interested if the dwarf has any more news about Vanthus._[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]Jerrell nods and keep a look on Julian and the people at teh bar.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2007)

[sblock=Alix](ooc: Ah gotcha, she is not being insincere, but there is something more, a sense perhaps that she knows more about the burning than she is letting on.  That a good hint for Alix? hehe)

"By Vanderboren staff I'm assuming you mean Lavinia as I'm certain few would know so much about their vault.  Though from what I've heard Vanthus has dissappeared and I was not even sure he was still in Sassarine.  Suspicions abound these days, especially around that family."

(ooc: Alix can tell that she is most definitely lying at this point. (rolled an 18 on his sense motive and a 1 on her bluff!) Whether he has the guts to call her on it...[/sblock]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot](ooc: we can make it as detailed as you'd like it to be. I'm hoping to keep you engaged while Alix's conversation takes place and there is certainly information to be gleaned here. But we can cover it with diplomacy rolls)

The dwarf remains near the bar. He gets a mug of ale and pulls up a seat away from the crowd at the other end (who appear to have started betting on something).  When Julian approaches with a friendly tone he replies, "Oh oy.  You again? Comin round here a passtime of yours now?  Dont look quite like ah.. the sort to that does come in here." replies the dwarf seeing Julian though it takes him a moment or two to recognize you.

Jerrell remains behind with Tereg. He spots a ragged jackal-like Sibeccai across the room look up from his conversation with two humans and look directly at Jerrel before looking back down and continuing his conversation.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucked Parrot]Jerrell tells to Tereg. "It seems I do not fit that well into the background, there is Sibeccai across the room that have spotted me in that crowd... or maybe they are searching for me, but in that case, I don't know why except if it has something related to thsi matter."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]*Alix gives a wide slightly intrigued smile, and draws in a bit closer:*

"That look just now...You're always beautiful, but when you were just talking...irresistible.  It could drive a man mad, you know."

*He draws just a bit closer:*

"My lady?"" 

*If she does not protest or move back, he sweeps her into a full kiss.  He lets it linger for a while and then pauses with no words, gazing into her eyes for a few moments, before adding.*

"You're always so cute when you're not being honest with me, my little crimson lotus.  Come now, not a hint more for a handsome young partner?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2007)

plucked parrot [sblock]"Well."  Julian glances around, as though suspicious.  "I hear that Orimander is still collecting flying monkeys.  I wonder if you've seen that Penkus around again, and his friend, oh, what's his name...Vanthoose.  I might have some a lead on some cargo for them."


_OOC:  Does Julian know the dwarf's name.  It seems like Julian might have posed as a smuggler, or as someone with information about such things if he's in here learning about such information._[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Rowyn does pull back to avoid closer contact, though the table between them offers Alix an obstacle as well.

ooc: do you still say the last line without a kiss?[/sblock]

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]Tereg looks up towards the Sibeccai, but the dog-man looks engrossed in his conversation at his table. "I'm not sure Jerrel, we'll just have to keep our eyes open I guess." the faen says.

At the bar, Julian's dwarven contact finishes his ale and places the tankard on the bar, then gives Julian a look and looks towards his empty drink.  Provided Julian offers to pay for another drink, the dwarf's face lights up in a smile. "Now why didn't you say yous was buyin.  Come now, this might be something better spoken of out side pryin ears."[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucket Parrot]"Fine" tells Jerrell, who speak about nothing interesting to Tereg so they looks like two person who have come here to chat over some mug of ale. He keep an eye on Sibeccai but try to stay discreet not to bring unwanted attention.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2007)

plucked parrot[sblock]Julian pays for the drinks (of course) with a smile, and a firm slap on the back.  "That sounds like a good idea.  My friends will trail us, but where do you suggest?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn](OOC: Awww, +13 not enough to get a kiss?  Maybe he should try again at level 2 when he'll have +20.  Ah well, he'll wonder if his breath smells or his technique is rusty, but he won't let it faze him for even a millisecond--instead, he'll transform the gesture into blowing her a kiss and then he'll say the same thing)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=Plucked Parrot]"A walk mightn be best at this time of the evenin it can be easiest to find space in the middle of the road."  he says swiftly drinking his second round before leading you outside.

Jerrel and Tereg see Julian accompanying a dwarf towards the from door.  Jerrel snaps a look back and sees the Sibeccai turn his head back down to his group, having had his eyes on them again.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alix](ooc: nah it was a circumstance penalty for what he said, not that you know specifically what set her off) 

"You know, I think our meeting has come to a close." she says after the blown kiss. "Still you do have some interesting ideas.  You'll have to let me know if you've got something more concrete for me than your word of corruption among Islaran's lackeys. Such information would probably be laughed at without proof."  she specifically has avoided commenting on the lies or more on Vanthus.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"Come now, darling, but I do have more specific information.  I just wanted to hear your thoughts on how to use it--you do, after all, know Islaran's weaknesses better than anyone.  I know a woman of your experience would not expect the man to do all the work to bring us both to a happy ending?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucket Parrot]"It seems we have brought wome attention. The Sibeccai is still fixing us. As long as it isn't Julian who has the attention, i think it's fine. Let's not provoke any things we might regreats." Jerrell take shis mug of ale and take a sip just to find it empty. he remember he just finish it a moment ago to gives a reason to Julian to go to the bar. _Bah, better not too drink too much if a bar fight is coming._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2007)

plucked parrot [sblock]Juliana catches Jerrell's eye and motions for him to follow with his head.  He then steps outside to find a quiet place to speak to the dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Plucket Parrot]"My mug is empty. Time to go." Jerrell stands up and follow Julian. Before leaving the bar, he quickly glance at the Sibbecai to make sure he won't follow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2007)

ooc: sorry for the delay, weekend was crazy busy. look for an update tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]"Well alright, it is true that I know Islaran quite well. His weaknesses are his children.  Brats the lot of them, but he dotes on them so much.  Much the reason why he doesn't pay much attention to the harbourmaster or any of the other employees in his vast employ. I'm not sure if that would help with the information that you've got or not." she says still a little disengaged from the conversation after Alix's failed attempt at a kiss. [/sblock]

[sblock=Outside the Plucked Parrot]Tereg follows Jerrel out as they both follow Julian.  Outside the bar the dwarf leads Julian towards the pier nearby. "Its surprising how few ears there is out 'ere at night. Provided of course ya don't run into any smugglers bringin in their catch.  leaving the boardwalk around the few drinking establishments mixed in with crumbling warehouses, the dwarf steps out onto a rickety pier and heads towards the small shack that sits precariously on the end. "Ah home sweet home tha is. Come on in. I sees you brought friends, good thing Is recognized the big feller with you or I'd have suspected something's up.

As Tereg and Jerrel tail they don't see any signs that the Sibiccai or his friends have followed.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Outside the Plucked Parrot]"We never hide ourselves. But if you prefer to discuss one on one and Julian don't mind, we can wait outside. I don't mind. but a good seat and a good drink is always better to wait." answers Jerrell[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Rowyn]"Yes, I remember hearing that.  I also hear that none of them is really a worthwhile heir to the position of Harbourmaster," Alix nods, "Maddening, isn't it?" he pauses to let Rowyn respond, looking also for a reaction on that list bit--

_'Is that what got her upset before the kiss?  The mention of madness?  Maybe someone close to her is a deranged lunatic.  Better to think that than to think I'm losing that unearthly charm and undermine my confidence further.'_

*Then he continues:*

"Well, if you don't have anything more to say, I'll let you get back to your busy work, my dear.  Do keep in touch when you see Vanthus again, particularly if you find him or others who want the secret to accessing the Vanderboren's inner vault--I know you haven't seen him yet," Alix winks, "But of course, best not to burn any bridges."

_'Or boats.'_

"It has been an honour and a privilege to bask in your radiance, my dear little lotus.  Like a dragon in flight, your aura of magnificence is a sight to behold.  Remember, if you ever get any more information to share, I know more about a lot of things...I would be glad to speak with you again at a later date."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2007)

[sblock=On the Docks]"Nah come on inside, be a bit tight though, my shack is just built for the one. But yer welcome in."  He opens the wooden door to the little shack on the end of the dock and ushers the three in. He is right its pretty tight in there and it smells.  There is a little bed on one side of a rickety table. There is a chair on the far side and a small pile of boxes beside the door.  "Home sweet home it is. Not much but there you have it."[/sblock]

[sblock=Alix]"This was a most fortunate meeting, I am glad that you sought me out. Should you need to find me again, just leave word here at this inn with the bartender. I'll give thought to your ideas and see how best to put actions in motion."  she smiles. While she has not responded to any of his blatant flirting, Alix can tell that things have gone well with most of the conversation and that she is ending it on a good note.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]*Alix nods with a winning self-confident smile.*

"Then until we meet again, my dear," he replies in closing.

*He exits the restaurant/inn nonchalantly and in no particular hurry, not giving any indication that he is watching carefully to see if he iss being pursued.  He does not go to the rendezvous point immediately.  Instead, he first goes home, stays around for a little while to force pursuers to sit and wait, then leaves and goes on innocuous errands in series before actually meeting the others, all the while checking for possible tails.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [sblock=On the Docks]"Nah come on inside, be a bit tight though, my shack is just built for the one. But yer welcome in."  He opens the wooden door to the little shack on the end of the dock and ushers the three in. He is right its pretty tight in there and it smells.  There is a little bed on one side of a rickety table. There is a chair on the far side and a small pile of boxes beside the door.  "Home sweet home it is. Not much but there you have it."[/sblock]




docks [sblock]"Thank you.  Very prudent, keeping our business private.  And wise of you to make your home so close to your work, and the Parrot."  Julian chuckles.

"So, have you any word on Penkus or anything else interesting?"[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=On the Dock]Jerrell enters and tries to find a place to fit. He will then just wait and listen to the conversation, most likely leaving the words to Julian.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=Inside the Shack]Once everyone is crammed inside, the dwarf closes the door and sits up on his counter.  "Now then what was we on about? Oh yes that scallywag Penkus. Hims a smuggler, did I mention that already?  I heard that him and that Vanthus feller you're looking fer have been seen together on a few occassions here in Shadowshore.  Wouldn't try ta find Penkus if I was you, given to drunken binges and violent tempers, but he'd be easy enough if you're inta lookin.  About 2 or 3 weeks ago, was it? Yar 3, I did see em together with me own two eyes.  They were on a boat called, "It Still Floats!"  is a shop really.  Why'd I see em there, cause its me shop ya see.  I's did sold em a boat. They seemed mighty excited about somethin and loaded a lot of lamp oil, lanterns, and rope into the boat before theys left. Not sure where they were headin, but it was ta tha west, yar."[/sblock]

[sblock=Alix]Rowyn remains seated as Alix stands and departs. Her smile is fixed on her face as he wanders out of the restaurant. Alix feels himself being followed, though he has a hard time spotting his pursuers. Once or twice he catches something out of the corner of his eye confirming his suspicions. He does his best to make sure they don't know he knows. And it appears to pay off as his pursuer is still on his tail as he makes it home.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]*Alix does his best to try to spot his pursuer surreptitiously before retreating into the relative safety of the villa.  If he still hasn't, he points where he last saw it and quietly asks the guard with the best eyes in the place (probably around +5, +6 or more for a level 1 Expert with ~4 ranks and good Wisdom) to help him out.  He definitely doesn't rendezvous until his shadow is spotted or at least gone.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2007)

Docks: [sblock] "Now that's interesting news.  Sounds like they've found something good and but have to get it out of somelace deep and dark.  Three weeks ago, you say.  And have you seen them since?  Sounds like they might have something worth trading if they've returned."[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Inside the Shack]Jerrell stays silent and listen. Somehow, the attention of teh Sibbecai is still annoying him and for a moment, lose teh conversation flow but he focus again on it as he hears the dwarf have seen them 3 weeks ago.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Alix does manage to get a pretty good look at the guy as he crosses the bridge between sections of the city. The rogue is wearing a tan coloured cloak to easily hide amongst the adobe or wood buildings used through out the city. He has a rather angular nose and a prominent pointed chin. Beyond that though, Alix does not recognize him.  As he passes the description on to the guard. The guard nods and continues to peer in the direction indicated.  About an hour later one of the other guards reports to Alix that the rogue seems to have buggered off.[/sblock]

[sblock=Shack]"Nah thats the last I seem of em. If they've found somethin good, mind, I do be hoping they comes to see me.  Might be able to interest you in some of the items perhaps?  Not that they have come though, just a hope really."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]Alrighty--once he's shaken his tail, he can go about his business.  One important thing is to send word not to send the insurance letter about Rowyn.  He also writes a new one about Vanthus just to be safe, in case the others found the scoundrel's whereabouts.  He includes such gems as the claim that Vanthus murdered his parents by setting the boat to burn down and assures that if Vanthus is subjected to truth magic, the truth will prevail.  Once he is finished, he goes to meet the others at the appointed time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2007)

Docks[sblock]"Yes.  Definitely they might have something interesting.  Thanks very much.  We'll be keeping in touch.  I'm sure we'll get some business going at some point.  Good night."

Julian is ready to leave[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2007)

With both conversations concluded at exactly the same time )) Alix, Jerrel, Julian, and Tereg head towards the docks in the Merchants quarter to find Nathan.  Upon arriving there they see him pop out of hiding and come running over.

"Thank goodness you guys are here!  A few of the deck hands on the Blue Nixie started moving about quite intently just 15 minutes ago." he says somewhat franticly.  Looking out over the harbour, the group sees the sail on the main mast drop. 

The ship is preparing to sail!

"I've secured us a dingy over here, quickly!" says Nathan pointing to a small floating boat just off the side of the dock.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 2, 2007)

"They're leaving harbor!"  Julian gasps with dismay!  "Did anyone hear of this?  Will they return?"

Julian moves to the dingy.  "Shall we pursue?  I doubt we can catch them, but we can try.  We can work up a plan as we row."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2007)

"If we pursuit, let's not waste time." replies Jerrell who jump into the rowboat and prepare to row.

[SBLOCK=Erekose13]Just a note to tell you that Verbtim is back online under a new alias: Ayden. I'm not sure if he still have time and interest for this game, but you could ask to see if he want to take back Natahn. Here his mail: crow112101(at)yahoo.com [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2007)

The 5 leap quickly into the row boat to give chase before the Blue Nixie is ready to launch.  With extreme effort and Jerrel's sailing expertise the little boat manages to catch up before the last sail snaps into place.  The crew appears to be too busy getting ready as no alarm has been sounded yet.  As the boat closes you see the chain from the anchor begin rising, pulling the heavy piece of iron from the harbour floor.

ooc: Thanks Velmont, I'll give him a shout.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2007)

*Julian Hemock, half-elf bard*

Julian is one of the stronger party members and he spends his time bending the oars as best he can, hoping someone comes up with a good plan.  He almost hopes they don't catch the ship, as boarding it could be their last act in this world.

Still, once they reach it, he isn't about to turn back.  He reaches out for the anchor.  "Come on.  Nothing else for it, gents.  Let's go aboard."
_Is there any obvous way to get aboard?  Can you give us an approximate climb DC or whatever?  Also, Julian would love to secure the rowboat to the ship, to give them an escape route if things go bad._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2007)

As Jerrell finish the approach, he asks. "Time to speak or time to act?" As Julian garbs the anchor, Jerrell takes the rope he use to attah teh rowboat to teh peer and quickly attach it to the anchor, leaving as much loose as possible, in case the anchor would be drag too high or drop too low.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2007)

ooc: the only obvious way up is the anchor.  If you had a grappling hook and rope (not sure if anyone does ~ nope just checked) you could probably reach the main deck with a good throw. Julian has rope that he can use to tie off the boat or use to drop down from the deck once he is up there, your choice. The boat itself has a short piece of rope (10') to tie off to the dock.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2007)

"Jerrel, you're the best climber, I think." says Julian, as the sailor ties the little boat to the rising anchor.

"Take my rope now, and I'll give you a boost.  Trying climbing up there and attaching the rope so the rest of us can climb up too."  Julian realizes Jerrel will probably be seen long before the entire party would be able to assemble.

"Tell them..."  He tries to think of what five heavily armed men would be doing in a rowboat in the harbor.  "Tell them Vanthus sent us!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jerrel manages to climb up the anchor without too much difficulty. Still on the outside of the ship he ties Julian's rope off on the rails and signals the others to come up. So far no one has noticed him.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2007)

Julian's not a great climber, but neither is anyone else, it seems.  Julian is strong, though, and can give the others a boost.

"Alix, why don't you go next.  If we're discovered, perhaps you can talk them into not attacking us.  At least until we're all assembled.  I'll go up last."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2007)

OOC: Is Jerrell on the deck? If yes, what activity does he see on the deck?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jerrel is currently hanging on to the outside of the railing circling the deck. He is towards the very from of the main deck near the for'c'sle. There are two thugs up in the rigging a top the main sail. There are 3 thugs pulling ropes on the main deck. There is one thug on the for'c'sle pulling a rope and there is one thug on the quarterdeck (rear).  The one matching Soller Vark's description is at the helm on the quarterdeck as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2007)

(OOC: Back in time to respond to Julian's suggested Vanthus bluff)

"No, not Vanthus.  Vanthus isn't involved with Vark.  On the contrary, actually--I know for a fact that Rowyn Kellani is hiding information on Vanthus.  The pair are likely conspiring.  If you must use such a bluff, we should mention Islaran instead.  Of course, it is most preferable to simply not be caught."

(OOC: Then later at the order suggestion)

"Why don't we put Nathan or Tereg up before me.  I can attack from range without trouble.  And Tereg is more likely to sneak up without being noticed."

(OOC: Let's do Tereg next, then Nathan, then Julian.  If Alix has line of sight to the combat from down here, I see no reason he can't just stay here--it certainly keeps him safer)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

(ooc: no line of sight from the base of the ship. It bows out from the water preventing you from seeing anyone here. If you rowed the little boat away from the ship about 10 feet you might be able to see someone up high. Further out you could probably see some of the people on deck.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, dicey.  What's the check to row it out?)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2007)

Julian nods and helps the others climb up.

OOC:  I'm actually leaving for the beach tomorrow, & may miss this game just as its picking up.  Julian will do the other's bidding, but would prefer to keep the rowboat tied to the ship, and get up on deck.  If combat starts, he'll start singing to inspire, and fight.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

ooc: rowing out would be pretty easy, Prof. Sailor DC 10.  It'd be more interesting to fight from a little row boat and not drift away. You may need to spend a standard action every say 1d6+2 rounds to row back into a position that you can fight from or to avoid running into things.

with Verbatim (Ayden under his new handle) and Manz out for a vacation and me burning out quickly I suggest a short break till all are back up and running.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

OOC: A break? Seems fine with me. Better that than having only two actives players.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jerrel is still hanging just out of sight on the side of the boat, Tereg quickly climbs up beside him. Nathan and Julian then can climb up to just beneath those two and Alix stays on board the boat. No one has spotted you yet at the main sail drops into place. The anchor chain starts to clink its way up causing difficulty to those hanging near it and for Alix, as the rowboat is tied off to the anchor chain.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: Just to make sure, do you want Jerell to try to Bluff that Islaran or Vanthus have sent us, or do we just wipe out the ship?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2007)

(OOC: Alix will ideally row out a very short distance, taking 10 if possible, so he can target those on the ship with Eldritch Blasts, buffed by Julian's Inspire Courage.  This also keeps him from a quick demise by the enemy's hands

EDIT: @Jerrel--Just wipe out the ship.  If we wanted to Bluff, we'd not sneak aboard and we'd use Alix.  If for some reason he feels compelled to Bluff, don't use Vanthus--Vanthus works for another faction.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 24, 2007)

"OK.  What the heck."  mutters Julian.  He helps Nathan up, by cupping his hands to give him a boost, then unties the rope from the anchor.  "Good luck, Alix.  Keep close to the ship; we might be jumping back off, and needing a lift."

Then Julian will climb up as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2007)

"I shall bring it in as needed.  And be wary...Based on what I have discussed with Rowyn, Vark might have a few tricks up his sleeve.  I wouldn't put it past him to try a dirty trick if we start winning."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2007)

Jerrell jumps on the deck and take out his shield. "That might be the wrong ship..." he tells aloud, as none had spotted him at that moment.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 26, 2007)

Nervous about hanging onto the side of a moving ship, Julian will swing himself up to the deck as well, if possible.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 26, 2007)

Accepting the offered hand, Nathan pulls himself up beside Julian and quickly begins loading a bolt into his crossbow.

"May fortune favor the bold and the just..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2007)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30074&stc=1[/imager]
ooc: alright lets get this party started!

[Suprise Round]
Alix detaches the row boat from the anchor chain and starts moving away from the ship.

Jerrell jumps over the edge and readies his weapon and shield.

Tereg nimbly moves over the edge too and stands beside Jerrell.

Nathan follows the other two up and is ready to jump over next round (1 move action).

Julian follows Nathan up and is ready to jump over next round (1 move action).

[Round 1]

Alix
Jerrell
Thugs
Tereg
Nathan
Vark
Julian


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2007)

(OOC: Unfortunately, the price I play for having an incredibly cool character for RP purposes is that he is boring as all get-out in combat.  Alix will blast targets within 60' for 1d6 damage.  Preference given to those with no cover and those not yet in melee, since he doesn't have Precise Shot, especially Vark, if possible.  You can assume that this will never change unless the battlefield changes dramatically.  And if they're fool enough to try a crossbow on him, well, he'll hope it isn't firing Cold Iron bolts!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 31, 2007)

ooc: forgot to mention which thugs Alix could see.
no cover: 1,2,4,6
partial cover: 3,7
full cover: V
cant see: 5

I'm not sure it came across in the last post, but due to poor rolling on the part of the thugs, you had complete surprise and Alix and Jerrell won initiative for rd 1)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2007)

(OOC: 1 and 2 are on the top of the big thingy?  If they're in range, he'll take them.  Otherwise 6, if in range, and then 4, who is definitely in range.  I imagine most are in range due to the fact that the top parts aren't really as high as they seem, they are just lifted to let you see the whole map.

EDIT: If he must shoot 4, his last choice, have him go before Jerrell if possible since we both won initiative and it avoids the -4)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2007)

Jerell will make his way toward Vrak, which mean he'll start by taking down the people in his way. He will move next to T4 and will attack him with his weapon and shield.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 31, 2007)

After Nathan clears the top, he will load his crossbow and then look for an open shot, I know this will basically keep Nathan out until Rd 3, so I will make a flavor IC post once he can truly do something, and in case I need to alter his action between now and when he can do something.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2007)

Julian will climb over the railing (move action), and draw his longsword.  He'll also move 5 feet away from the railing, to reduce his chance of getting pushed back overboard.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2007)

[imagel]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30118&stc=1[/imagel]
[Round 1]

Alix fires an eldritch blast at one of the thugs (T1) amongst the masts. The thug looses his balance as the bolt of energy slams into him. He tumbles from the beam and tries to catch himself on the rigging but fails.  He smacks with a solid thud into the deck of the ship braking one of his legs.

Jerrell charges the thug (T4) between him and the aft deck.  Catching the thug flat footed, Jerrell manages to stab the thug through the chest, dropping him to the deck.

The thug nearby (T5) shouts to his companions, "We've been boarded!  Pirates to Starboard!" Then he draws his rapier and charges Jerrell. He manages to score a stinging wound because of the momentum. 

Another thug (T3) joins the fray against Jerrell but fails to connect with his rapier.

The other thug (T2) in the rafters moves quickly off of the beam and into the rigging, slidding quickly down the far side of the ship.

The thug (T6) atop the forecastle comes running down starboard stairs wielding a heavy knife. He aims a solid blow against the gunwale trying to cut the rope and toss Nathan and Julian into the water. Luckily for the two of them he misses.

At the other end of the boat, the other thug (T7) draws a crossbow and fires it off towards Alix out in the water. Her bolt hisses off into the water and Alix can hardly tell he was being aimed at.

Tereg draws both his daggers and attacks the knife weilding thug (T6) with them. He scores one hit for a small amount of damage.

Nathan gets up on deck, having to move to the side and clamour over beside the thug. He retreats away from the thug leaving him for Tereg to deal with while drawing his crossbow and loading it. The thug takes an attack of opportunity as Nathan moves away and hits with his rapier drawing a small line of blood on the outcast noble's right arm.

Soller Vark draws his rapier and shouts, "Avast! Get off my ship!". Then he leaps up onto the rail and slides down the handrail beside the stairs landing in a great flourishing roll coming to his feet about 20' from Jerrell.

Julian climbs up to the spot vacated by Nathan and draws his sword. He steps another step forward away from the rail and stands next to Tereg.

[Round 2]

Alix
Jerrell 
Thugs
Tereg
Nathan 
Vark
Julian

[sblock=ooc]Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 8/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T6 - 2 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: Aha, Vark is in a good place to take some blasts)

*A plume of roiling energy surrounds Alix's body like an aura of flame, as Eldritch power bursts from his hand towards Vark--he's actually able to control it so far, and it hasn't gone after his allies!*

(OOC: Attacking Vark!)

"Soller Vark, you are under arrest for piracy, conspiracy to piracy, extortion, grand theft maritime, abuse of office, corruption, graft, smuggling, trafficking in illegal goods, and being extremely ugly.  Please have yourself and your crew drop your weapons and come in peacefully.  It will be easier for everyone that way."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2007)

In an almost unconsious reaction to the ensuing combat, Julian begins to sing.  The words are from an old elvish epic poem, describing heroic action against Flan invaders eons ago, but the tune is from a currently popular dance song many present have heard in taverns.  Julian put to words to the music on his last voyage.  (OOC:  Inspire Courage - standard action)

He also moves down behind T6, trying to distract him and give Tereg a combat edge.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: Mmmm, delicious flan!  Starting when the song begins, Alix gains a rather large boost compared to his low damage output and to-hit, to a total of +4 to Hit and 1d6+1 Damage)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2007)

Jerrel will stab and bash the opponents in front of him before doing a step back and to clause toward Nathan and Julian. "I'm not complaining, but a little help would not be too bad."


----------



## Ayden (Aug 3, 2007)

While the rapier's blade had not cut him deeply, the long gash on his arm made concentrating on loading the crossbow a challenge. Locking the bolt in place as the longshoreman requested that he and Julian begin assisting them sooner rather than later.

"Working on it..."

Bringing the crossbow up, Nathan took aim at one of the approaching brigands and released the bolt.

[sblock=OOC]Firing at T2 and keeping my fingers crossed.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2007)

[Round 2] 

Alix launches an eldritch blast at Vark while arresting him. The blast slams into Vark who ignores it as he continues towards the melee.

Jerrell stabs and bashes but unfortunately misses with both his rapier and his shield. He steps back towards his allies.

The thug (T6) beside Tereg looks around and finds himself cut off from his allies and cut and bleeding. He quickly fakes left and throws himself over board trying to look like Tereg has hit him.

The thug (T5) next to Jerrell misses horribly, however the other thug (T3) manages to stab beneath Jerrell's swinging shield straight under his arm and into his chest! Jerrell's grasp on his rapier slackens as he drops to his knees on the deck, blood pouring out of the hole in his jerkin.

The thug (T2) nearest to Nathan runs around the grate to attack him, narrowly missing. Had he a straight line to charge, Nathan would've been skewered.

The thug (T7) with the crossbow misfires sending the bolt off in a completely random direction.

Tereg draws his crossbow and quickly loads and fires it at Jerrell's ex-opponent. The bolt hits with a solid thunk in the thug's upper leg.

Nathan takes a step away from his opponent and fires another shot. The bolt hits the thug in the arm.

Vark says "Ha!  We're not the ones who are failing at boarding." in reply to Alix's speech.  He then charges towards Julian and Tereg. He has to avoid his crew mates on his way past and is unable to charge into combat this round. He is however standing directly infront of the two.

~action paused~

Julian would start singing now, but you can change your action if you prefer.

[sblock=ooc]Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell -2/13 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg
T3 - 4 dmg
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - fine
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine
Vark - 2 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2007)

(OOC: Wait, Alix hit Vark but Vark took no damage?  So he has SR?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2007)

(ooc: sorry forgot that one when I was going through doing my damage recap. Fixed)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2007)

(OOC: Ok cool!)

"Ha, you've lost 3 of 8 and we only 1 of 4.  Plus we have healing and you don't.  Who's losing now?  Besides, I think you lost due to fashion faux pas alone.  And that tattoo is horrible.  It looks like the kind of think you would find after you woke up with a hangover in bed with another man.  Tell me Vark, was his name Robert?"

(OOC: Alix will go for one of the guys previously in melee with Jerrell or that other guy in the back if reachable, since they aren't in melee now, song or no song.  Though song is good if applicable.  He'll shoot the most damaged guys first, since he knows his attack is accurate but not very damaging, so it is best used to finished injured foes)


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2007)

OOC:  Julian will start singing to inspire courage.  He's got to get that started.  If I could think of anything useful to do with his move action, I would.  Perhaps take a 5 foot step back & draw his dagger.


----------



## Ayden (Aug 8, 2007)

As the longshoreman fell, Nathan's first instinct was to rush to his side, but he knew if he did that he would be opening himself up to stray attacks from the heat of the combat. Hoping the man's strength will keep him alive a few moments longer, Nathan's hands worked quickly slamming another bolt in place and locking the crossbow into a ready position.

[sblock=ooc]Will fire at T2 next round and then start working my way towards Jerrell to heal him.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

[Round 2, Cont] 

Julian takes a step back from Vark to begin singing and draws his dagger.

[Round 3]

Alix throws an eldritch blast at the thug nearest the rail who had been in melee with Jerrell (T3). It hits showering the thug in a spray of sparks.

Jerrell bleeds...

The thug (T6) continues to swim for shore.

The thug (T5) who had been next to Jerrell advances on Nathan. But slips on the deck and misses with his rapier.

The thug (T3) under barrage from Tereg and Alix decides that the risk is not worth it and says "No way, not me." before jumping over board. 

The thug (T2) that had been targeted by Nathan also decides that he'd rather run and face Vark's wrath later than stick around heads for the port side and leaps into the water.

The thug (T7) up on the rear deck takes a shot at Alix, which misses by an inch, before stowing his weapon and moving down the stairs. He takes some cover from the stairs to prevent Alix from a clear shot next round.

Tereg drops his crossbow and draws his two daggers, attacking with one as he tries to tumble past Vark to get behind him. His dagger strikes home as he manages to get around behind without provoking an attack of opportunity.

Nathan steps portward away from T5 but finds himself in a corner. Firing a shot he hits with a well placed aim into the thug's chest.

Vark yells, "Get back here you cowards!  I'll skin you myself if you desert me now! as he turns to strike at Tereg and misses.

~paused again for Julian~

Julian 

[sblock=ooc]ick what a horrible round for my villains    they all missed and you all hit. Julian can approach to flank with Vark if he wants now.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell -3/13 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg, fled
T3 - 7 dmg, fled
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - 5 dmg
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine
Vark - 3 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Ayden (Aug 8, 2007)

Although fate had smiled upon him once, Nathan did not know if his luck would hold a second time. Keeping his eyes on the brigand he had struck, Nathan knew that his time for delaying was growing short.

_~Please let there be time...~_

Once more trying to load and fire quickly, Nathan glanced over once towards Vark, but knew that his companions would have to deal with the leader, or at least stall him for as long as possible.

[sblock=ooc]Load and fire on T5, but you may want to include the damage on him from last round.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

ooc: sorry, thanks for pointing it out again. fixed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2007)

(OOC: Clear shot at T5 though, right?  Wow, I feel like I have the Frightful Blast invocation 

Alix will take the clear shot at T5, or if not, I'm not sure the angle that gives T7 cover (it looks like he's one square too far right for that on the map), but he'll move to another of the little boat's squares to avoid the cover if he can and hit T7.  If all that fails, he'll tell Tereg to move one space away after striking and then delay so he can strike Vark again for 1d6+1 while avoiding the whole -4 thing)

"Firing at me?  Ludicrous!  But why did you all stop?  Keep shooting!  I guess you figured out I have up a magical deflection shield that stops ranged attacks, and what's more, even if they hit, you're in for a surprise if it's a nonmagical weapon.  Ever heard of Protection from Arrows?  You've lost Vark--even if you take out my associates, your ranged attacks won't hurt me."

"As for the rest of you, you can probably ignore his threats to skin you.  After all, while dead men tell no tales, caged men are in jails, and Vark won't be able to skin you for consecutive life sentences.  Of course, you could skin him, but his tattoo is so ugly that the pelt would never sell."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2007)

Julian will step in to flank Vark, dropping his dagger, and swinging his sword two handed, while continuing to sing, seemingly lost in his own combat world.

_OOC:  Did you say we should make our own rolls?  His longsword is at +2 1d8+3 when used with both hands.  If he's flanking, he gets an additional +2 to hit.  His bardic music gives him, (& his team) +1 to hit & dmg.  No one's making their own rolls, so I won't either.  Is that right, Erekose?  You want to make all the rolls?  Julian's AC is 15._


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2007)

ooc: I'll try to get a post up tonight, but with only 50 pages left in HP 7 don't count on it. Tomorrow definitely.  regarding rolls please feel free to roll your own in combat, it'll save me time. I'm not going to wait on them though, so if you post w/o a roll, I'll do it myself no worries.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 10, 2007)

(OOC: [SBLOCK=Spoiler]Magic wand Deus Ex Machina causes V to kill himself _again_ and Harry, Ron, and Draco (plus their obvious SOs) have kids going to Hogwart's in an epilogue.  There, I haven't even read it and now you can post the next round! [/SBLOCK])


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 15, 2007)

[Round 3, Cont] 

Julian moves into a flanking position with Tereg but even with the strength of his own voice and a distracted enemy he misses.

[Round 4]

Alix misses the further thug (T5) with his Eldritch blast, while its an easier shot than the one taking cover behind the stairs the thug still has cover just based on the angle of the shot.

Jerrell bleeds some more.

The thug (T5) ignores the eldritch shot and decides to join his fellows overboard.

The thug (T7) pokes her head out again and fires at Alix seeing her opponents all engaged. She then drops her crossbow and draws her rapier as she races down the starboard side of the boat towards Vark, Tereg, and Julian.

Tereg attacks with both of his daggers, his first strike is way off the mark, but the second just sneaks in under Vark's defenses nicking the pirate's arm.

Nathan fires at the woman (T7) who is heading in the direction of his companions and misses.

Vark shouts, "Shut up you!  I will not be stopped not when I'm so close." and attacks Julian.  The bard's wonderful song is cut short as he stares down at the rapier that has punctured his leg. He collapses in shock, bleeding.


[sblock=ooc]oh ouch, crit on Julian.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell -4/13 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -2/7 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg, fled
T3 - 7 dmg, fled
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - 5 dmg
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine
Vark - 5 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 15, 2007)

"Augh..."  Julian gasps.  His voice trails off.  He's always wanted to die with some clever quip on his lips, but his brain fails him.  He falls into darkness.

_OOC:  Inspire courage lasts another 5 rounds - hang in there, guys!  You can do it!_


----------



## Ayden (Aug 15, 2007)

As another of those sent with him falls, Nathan knows it is now or never to reclaim the advantage. Seeing the path to the longshoreman open, Nathan races towards him and hopes that Alix can keep Vark distracted while he tries to heal the longshoreman.

[sblock=OOC]Here is hoping this works. Sprint to Jerrell and then CLW, will give precise spell swap later when I have a chance, but have to try something. Converting Command to CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2007)

(OOC: T5 should be listed as fled if I read the flavour text of 'overboard' correctly, right?  So only T7 and Vark alone, eh.  Chivalry lives on--the girl is probably a better idea so she'll drop sooner, but he'll aim at Vark, who is now not in melee hopefully.  If he still is, can it and have him hit her, regretfully)

"My dear, I shall not strike a lady when there is such a horrid fashion-senseless brute here instead.  But why throw your lot in with him?  You went from 8 to 2, and we still have 3 of 5, soon to be 4 it seems.  Surely such a fine looking lady has brains to match her beauty?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2007)

(ooc: Tereg is still in close combat with Vark, and yup T5 took off)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2007)

(OOC: There are no enemies between Alix and the girl, correct?  He'll hold and ready an attack to use when she takes action.  He'll change the beginning, 'I shall not strike a lady' to 'I dearly wish not to mar such a lovely face' and end 'I'm afraid if you refuse to desist, I shall have to shoot you.  Though you may die before anyone can help you, I shall still try to deliver your unconscious form gently to the proper authorities.'  When she takes action, he'll use his prepared Eldritch Blast.  If she has gone overboard as he hopes, he'll shoot Vark, who may probably still be in melee, and if not, he'll hit her with a bit of regret)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2007)

[Round 5]

Julian's inspiring song lingers faintly on the air providing Tereg, Nathan, and Alix with renewed confidence.

Alix delays, hesitant to fire on a woman.

Convinced by the display and lack of support the woman (T7) does indeed head for the far side of the boat. Shooting a glance back to Vark, she jumps overboard.

Tereg hits with one of his daggers and its a good hit, but without flanking it doesn't affect Vark  too much.

Nathan sprints over to Jerrell and administers his blessing. Jerrell is brought to consciousness, though it'll take a moment to clear his head.

EDIT: Seeing Vark is the only opponent, Alix takes a pot shot and misses.

"I don't need them, you'll all fall to my blade before I let you take my ship." screams Vark as he turns on Tereg... and misses horribly.

[sblock=ooc]Alix is still delaying unless he wants to shoot into melee. His boat is getting a little far along now and may need an adjustment soon.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 1/13 - prone
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -3/7 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg, fled
T3 - 7 dmg, fled
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - 5 dmg, fled
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine, fled
Vark - 8 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2007)

Jerell stands up, taking back his weapon and shield. "Heal me again, or I'll fall on the next hit." tells Jerell, wanting to end that as soon as possible. After he got heal again, he will move next to Vark and prepare to attack him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2007)

(OOC: Shooting into melee is better than not shooting at all--could you have Alix fire into melee with the -4 immediately after the girl jumps (and thus before Vark went and missed Tereg)? )


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 24, 2007)

ooc: done, rolled a 1 though so it really wouldn't have mattered who he was shooting at.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 24, 2007)

(OOC: Alright, no problem.  The crucial thing is that he gets to try again this round before Vark anyway, so as you can see, there was nothing to be gained by not trying.  And as a card-carrying member of the Warlock club, he has nothing to do but shoot some more )

"Vark, you imbecile.  Can't you see when you've lost?  Your friends did.  Oh, of course not.  You're distracted by the fact that you're so attracted to men that you just sit and watch the dance of your own destruction.  I think it's time for a short poem--

There once was a moron named Vark
Who stole a girl's boat on a lark
He hung out with his crew
Til they jumped off on cue
As for Vark, he was fed to a shark."


----------



## Ayden (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, for some reason, I didn't get the EnWorld message saying a new post was up...[/sblock]

As the longshoreman staggered to his feet, Nathan could see that while his wounds had closed over some, he didn't look nearly as hale as he did before the fight began.

Reaching out and calling upon the Merchant's blessing, Nathan felt a warmth flow from his hand and into Jerell's battered body.

[sblock=Edit 2]Converting Bless for CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2007)

[Round 6]

Julian's inspiring song lingers faintly on the air providing Tereg, Nathan, and Alix with renewed confidence.

Tereg seeing Jerrell delays for a moment to see if his friend will be able to enter melee this round.

Nathan heals Jerrell.

Jerrell stands up and grabs his weapon and shield. Then he moves in to support Tereg.

Now at an advantage, Tereg attacks Vark with both his daggers. Both hit home, finding vulnerable locations on Vark's body.

Alix's aim appears to be positively affected by his little rhyme as his bolt hits home.

Vark, looking quite ragged with many small wounds calls out, "Burn them! Burn them all! before retreating towards the port rail (away from Alix).  He is unable to make it over the side yet.

[sblock=ooc]
Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T1 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg, fled
T3 - 7 dmg, fled
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - 5 dmg, fled
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine, fled
Vark - 17 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2007)

"Does he have an agent with a flame on board?  Be careful!  And see if you can't knock him out before he goes and gets away."

(OOC: Is Alix still in range of Vark?  If not, he'll bring the ship up aside again and try to climb up)


----------



## Ayden (Aug 28, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [Round 6]
> 
> Vark, looking quite ragged with many small wounds calls out, "Burn them! Burn them all! before retreating towards the port rail (away from Alix).  He is unable to make it over the side yet.




_~Who could he be talking to? All of his companions have fled from our assault...~_

Forcing the ravings of the brigand from his mind, Nathan hurried across the ship to the fallen storyteller and placed his hand on the man's back.

_~I hope this is enough...~_

Calling upon Mouqol once more, Nathan sent a small burst of healing energy into Julian and hoped it would stop the blood pouring from the deep wound.

[sblock=Healing]CLW if you will let me convert the domain spell into a healing spell, otherwise swapping Light for CMW.[/sblock]

Edit: Fixed typo.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2007)

ooc: Tereg or Julian? Alix is not in range, Vark is on the opposite side of the ship. Will bring Alix up to the rope this next round.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2007)

(OOC: He must mean Julian--he said 'fallen storyteller' )


----------



## Ayden (Aug 28, 2007)

[sblock=discussion]







			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: Tereg or Julian? Alix is not in range, Vark is on the opposite side of the ship. Will bring Alix up to the rope this next round.




It was Julian, just a slip of the fingers. Sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2007)

(OOC: Yep--and I can probably answer that for you--as far as standard rules, if you don't have the Healing domain, you can never convert Domain spells to healing.)


----------



## Ayden (Aug 28, 2007)

[sblock=discussion]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Yep--and I can probably answer that for you--as far as standard rules, if you don't have the Healing domain, you can never convert Domain spells to healing.)




True, but I have had some GMs who house ruled everything was open game for situations like this where lots of people are wounded and that CMW just won't help out. So, I went with the motto "You never know until you ask"...

No pouting from this if the answer is no on this side though, so it is all good.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No Attack of Opportunity if Tereg and Jerell was bracketing Vrak?[/SBLOCK]

"You won't flee." tells the whaler to himself. Jerrell charges Vark and try to stab him with his rapier.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 30, 2007)

[Round 7]

Julian's inspiring song lingers faintly on the air providing Tereg, Nathan, and Alix with renewed confidence.

Nathan heals Julian with a minor curative, preventing further bloodloss.

Jerrell charges Vark and runs him through. The smuggler drops to the deck, looking at the rapier sticking out of him. "You'll burn!" he sputters as blood flecks his lips and he falls to the ground.

Tereg looks around for signs of someone or something that might follow Vark's orders.

Alix moves up to the rope.

From the grate over the hold small wifts of smoke start appearing. As if rising in fear from the smoke a loud cacophany starts to build from down below.  Birds, monkeys, and other animals begin shouting, hooting, cawing, and banging somewhere in the hold.

[sblock=ooc]no swapping domain spells unless you have the feat. Forgot the attack of opportunity but it doesn't look like it would have mattered after a spectacular hit from Jerrel.  Oh the fun of high crit ranges.
Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and stable on the deck
T1 - dead on the deck
T2 - 6 dmg, fled
T3 - 7 dmg, fled
T4 - unconscious and bleeding on the deck
T5 - 5 dmg, fled
T6 - 2 dmg, fled
T7 - fine, fled
Vark - down[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2007)

"I've no idea why I'm climbing onto a burning ship...I guess it's just more poor judgment, or I'm the opposite of a rat.  Or is that a sinking ship?" Alix wonders, "We need to do something about that fire pronto--don't let Vark pull a Vanthus with yet another Vanderboren ship, right guys?  But we also need to be careful--it sounds like there could be dangerous creatures below, though now we know what he was smuggling.  If we want to test for creatures, I suggest using Vark's body as bait to see if anything pounces on it.  It is unfortunate that we lack the healing to convalesce further before proceeding, but we will just have to make do."

*Alix looks around for buckets or anything else to help put out a fire.  Maybe Jerrell knows how that is handled on a ship, but Alix doesn't offhand.  If it weren't for the previous Vanderboren ship burning, Vanthus's work and maybe Rowyn's as well, he suspects, thinking of a boat afire when it is surrounded by water would be quite incongruous to him.*


----------



## Ayden (Aug 30, 2007)

Running to the body of the fallen smuggler, Nathan ignored the first wisps of smoke coming from below decks as he searched the man for any vials that carried the common healing marks. While he might have been content to have his cohorts suffer their wounds, Nathan hoped that Vark did not share that same feeling.

[sblock=ooc]I know it is a long shot, but I don't want to leave Julian down if I can help it.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 30, 2007)

OOC: Question like that, does gunpowder exist in this world. Just a doubt like that...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2007)

Round 8

Alix climbs up on deck while Nathan tries desperately to find another source of healing.  Unfortunately none of the bodies on deck have any sort of healing available. At least Julian is stable.  Tereg moves closer to the grate over the hold to see if he can make out anything down below.

The smoke continues to build though no sight of yellowish orange flames make their appearance.  A loud crash and a cry for help echoes out of the hold as many of the animals' voices rise in volume.  The cry for help was definitely human and was quickly silenced (or drowned out by the cacophany).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2007)

"What an idiot--Vark's arsonist trapped himself down there, or maybe the animals got him.  We need to put out the fire, but we also need to be careful of what might be down there.  Tereg, do you have any idea of the fire's source?  Be careful."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 5, 2007)

Julian coughs and moans, helplessly.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2007)

As soon as Jerrell hear the human shout for help, without hesistation, he quickly go into teh boat to seeks the person trapped in the fire.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping that the fire can be dealt with quickly, Nathan picked up his dropped crossbow and followed the longshoreman below decks.

_~A summon water spell would be very handy right now...~_


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2007)

[RL Intrudes]

I've emailed Manzanita, RA, and Velmont on this already I think, but I just wanted to let all of you know here that I've recently run into a bit of time issue with work and gaming on here. I'm currently trying to extricate myself from some of the more time consuming obligations that I have on the boards such as judging LEB and LEW.  This is one game that I'd like to try my hardest to hang on to. As I clear other things off my plate though, this game needs to lag a bit. 

I'm going to take a hiatus for about a week on this one as I straighten other things out. After that week I'll come back and see how things are coming together and let you know at that time.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2007)

_OOC:  We're all veterans here, having been around for years.  This is why I signed up for this game.  I"m hoping it will creep along, and have some good months here & there.  I'm in it for the long haul._


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Same here. I have seen that many time, and I know it can happen. I also know not all game die, so I'll wait. No prob here. Anyway, RL is taking lot of time here too, so I don't see much problem for me either


----------



## Ayden (Sep 12, 2007)

As someone who has battled RL a great deal, I echo the other sentiments. Getting to game with this group is more than enough reason for me to dig in like a tick also...

Should we try to stir up a rogue from the boards while the game is on pause?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30890&stc=1[/imager][Returning to your regularly scheduled programing]

[Round 9]
Jerrel and Nathan head straight for the stairs on the other side of the mast and start down as Tereg and Alix try to determine what would be on fire below decks. Peering over the edge of the grate above the hold, Tereg is not able to see much in the gloom and smoke.  He cannot see any licks of flame though and the smoke is by no means billowing out.

As Jerrel reaches the bottom of the short flight of stairs he can see in the chaos of the hold many broken cages and dead animals. Through the haze he can make out a large spider-like creature the size of a pony skittering out of the reckage.  The creature's body is dark brown with yellow stripes, its furred legs long and spindly.  The front pair of its ten legs rear up threateningly, their tips flattening into terrible discs studded with dozens of hooked suckers. The monster's head is horrifically oversized, dominated by immense mandibles that chatter and clack with obvious hunger. And its headed straight for him... 

ooc: The creature is about 30ft away from Jerrel who is at the base of the stairs. It currently has partial concealment due to the smoke (still no evidence of flame yet) and the floor counts as rough terrain. Nathan is right behind him and Tereg and Alix are above deck.  Unfortunately poor Julian remains unconscious.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and stable on the deck


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

*Alix has no way to know about the situation belowdecks unless alerted by Jerrell.*

(OOC: Also--yikes!)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2007)

OOC: Is Jerell able to see who shout for help?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

ooc: nope


----------



## Ayden (Sep 26, 2007)

In all of his travels, Nathan had never seen such a nightmarish creature as the one that was emerging out of the smoke and racing towards them.  Stepping to the side of the longshoreman, Nathan raised his crossbow up and fired quickly, hoping that the bolt was strong enough to punch through the creature's thick scales.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2007)

"We will need help here!" shouts Jerell, feeling the rush of air when the bolt pass near his head. He put his shield in front of him and put himself between Nathan and teh creature and await it to come to him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jerell ready an action. As soon as the creature come in range, he attack it with his sword, keeping his shield for his defence.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2007)

Julian moans and groans...

_OOC:  Wish I could help, but mostly just glad this game is still going._


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2007)

[Round 10]

Tereg continues to peer into the depths of the smoke, spotting the large creature heading towards the stair case he looks to Alix and says, "Come on I think the others are about to get in over their heads."  Then he moves over to and part ways down the stairs (he's now right behind Nathan).

Jerrel readies himself, shield and sword out.

Nathan fires his crossbow bolt at the creature. The bolt strikes home hitting the creature behind the head and sinking into its carapace.  Yellowish ichor begins to leak from the wound. He wipes his brow from the effort of firing through all the smoke and haze.

The creature lunges forward towards Jerrel, moving swiftly around the debris littering the floor.  One of it's padipulps attempts to latch on but cannot find purchase. The creature backs off 10 feet into the debris after launching it's _spring attack_.  While Jerrel does not get an attack of opportunity he was waiting for the creature to approach and manages to swing his sword at the extended padipulp before it can retreat but misses.

Alix alerted to the danger follows Tereg down the stairs. It is difficult, but he can just make out the creature 10ft from Jerrel.

[sblock=ooc]amage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and stable on the deck[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2007)

OOC: Edit: Did I said something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2007)

(OOC: You got one and missed)

*Alix will, unsurprisingly, fire an Eldritch Blast at the creature.  He will be absolutely sure to stay somewhere that is behind allies, since that thing could grapple him effortlessly just like it seems to have tried on Jerrell.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2007)

Seing there is two range attacker behind him, Jerell stands ground. "Take him down... I'll make sure he doesn't reach you." Jerell ready another action, getting ready to attack the creature if it come close again.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 28, 2007)

Working a bolt into place as quickly as his shaking hands will let him, Nathan takes aim at the creature and fires once more.

"What in the name of the Great Coin is that!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2007)

[Round 11]

Tereg drops his knives and draws his crossbow loading it. He fires on the creature from his position on the stairs which strikes true, drawing more ichor.

Nathan's shot this round misses unfortunately.

The creature moves forward to attack Jerrel again, but the sailor is ready for that trick again and scores a well aimed hit (almost crit).  Undeterred the creature attempts to use both it's padipulps against him. The luck of the gods is on his side as both miss and the creature's powerful mandibles pass inches from his face.

Alix's eldritch blast hits the creature as well, injuring it.

The smoke is becoming thicker and causes Tereg to start coughing heavily.  It is still quite possible to see the creature through partial concealment.

[sblock=ooc]my poor creature!?  its still up but you've hit almost every time through 20% concealment and it's missed every time. even with a +7 attack bonus.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and stable on the deck
Creature 20 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2007)

(OOC: +7?  Whew--what luck!  And it has pounce too, to attack twice after moving?  This is a nasty nasty thing.  Since Vark was pretty easy, I'm guessing this critter is the thing that makes people say 'The first fight in STAP is incredibly lethal' 

Anyway, Alix, as a Warlock, has little to do bu Eldritch Blast, though if the enemy is remaining in melee, it shall be harder to hit it)


----------



## Ayden (Sep 29, 2007)

Nathan's eyes were watering from the smoke that was filling the small hold, but he knew that if he advanced further away from the creature that those behind him would be placed in even tighter quarters than they found themselves in now.

_~Must focus..small breaths and fire true...~_

Reaching down for another bolt, Nathan was thankful that the longshoreman's strength was sufficient for the moment to keep the creature at bay.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2007)

In hope to end this combat as quick as possible, Jerrell will attack with both his shield and weapon as the creature didn't have left his proximity that time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2007)

[Round 12]

Tereg fires again but misses while coughing from smoke inhilation.

Nathan begins caughing now but manages to hit through the smoke. His bolt lodges into the creature's side.

Jerrel attacks with both shield and sword, unhindered by the smoke. Both weapons hit and the thing crashes to the ground beneath his blows as Alix begins caughing behind him.

[sblock=ooc]Smoke causes those caughing a -2 on checks.

Damage recap:
Alix
Jerrell 7/13
Tereg
Nathan 7/10
Julian -4/7 - unconscious and stable on the deck
Creature 38 dmg - dead[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2007)

"We must make haste in putting out this fire now."

*Alix will help form a bucket brigade or whatever else is necessary to quench the flames.  Afterwards, he will carefully search the fallen enemies and then the ship proper for useful clues.  Additionally, he will check to make sure Vark is dead, subtly opening the wounds so that Vark bleeds to death if the man is not.  Even though Vark admitted to being a pirate, it would be...messy if Vark tried to use his allies among the nobles to finger them for assault...But as an admitted pirate, might Vark have ties to House Kellani?  Clearly Rowyn is in this deeper than she let on...*


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2007)

Jerrel will try to find who was shouting for help and look at the source of fire too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2007)

Between the four of you, you find the source of the smoke lies amongst the sodden straw used to line the cages of animals that have all now fled or been torn to shreds by the rhagodessa.  The unfortunate smuggler who cried for help lies mortally injured and unconscious near the largest cage that presumably held the rhagodessa. 

Alix manages to help Vark bleed out, though he'd have been done for in a couple minutes most likely.  The other pirates that have fallen are few and far between. Most managed to escape to the water line. They are no where to be seen now.  Vark himself has a fine looking rapier, a light crossbow, well crafted studded leather, a nice looking buckler, 10 bolts, 2 elixirs stored in small metal vials, an earing and a silver ring.

A search of the ship reveals a large trunk in the captain's quarters. The chest does not appear to be locked. Any further searching/opening/looting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2007)

*Alix will let Tereg search the trunk for traps.  Then he will open it and acquisition the contents, taking careful note of any documents or other written things within (or anywhere else on the ship too).  He wants to see if there are clues about Vark's connections, etc.*


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2007)

_OOC:  







			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		


			...
"Yes, please, if at all possible I'd prefer to keep my name out of this.  The Blue Nixie is docked at Pier 5 here in the Merchant's district, just north of here. It's the pier between the Merchant's and the Smith's guildhalls.  Its a triple masted caravel and you will be able to see the name of it on the back.  *My father's ring should be in a hidden compartment in the captain's quarters under the quarterdeck at the back.*  I'm afraid that it would appear that I do not have any loyal friends at the docks to whom I might've turned.

My mother's ring? I believe was lost at sea." she replies....
		
Click to expand...



OK.  Down, but must I be completely useless?  I think they others would remember this tidbit.  Hope its OK for me to remind them.  I'm sure they would have gotten to it anyway.._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2007)

(OOC: Ah.  Very very very good call.  If this wasn't like months later, I would have remembered that as well.  Alix will take the ring for the moment if they find it.  He has a plan to try to catch the mastermind of this plot, but he'll need the ring temporarily.  Lavinia will get it soon enough)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2007)

Jerell extenguish the fire and then go back to the others. "Have we found what we were searching for?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jerell will take Vark's rapier. Anyone have detect magic ready.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ayden (Oct 6, 2007)

Nathan will assist in the putting out of the fires and will attempt to keep the woman alive for questioning by the authorities. Making notes of the animals there and their condition, he is also tempted to seek out a nature temple and curry some good will between them and himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2007)

(OOC: I think Alix convinced the lady pirate to jump)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2007)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=31082&stc=1[/imager]Two pirates remain on deck with Vark, all three of whom have bled out by now (the first two went unconscious in Rd 1).  All the rest have fled.  Checking the Captain's quarters more thuroughly Alix eventually finds a secret panel in headboard of the captain's bunk.   Tereg checks for traps on both the chest and the panel and finds none.  Alix opens the panel to reveal a scap of rolled-up parchment threaded through a signet ring. Written on it is a strange list of monsters.  Inside the chest Tereg finds a leather pouch containing 100 shiny platinum coins, presumably Lavinia's payment to the harbourmaster.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2007)

"Splendid!  Well done, gentlemen.  It's quite late, so let's break for the eve and return the money to Lavinia in the morning.  Also, let's make sure Julian has a nice safe and comfortable place to rest."

_'Okay, that's a combination, probably for a safe with a tumbler--right, left, right, left, right.  The monsters will be the numbers.  Maybe the numerical value of the first letter in each name, so 3 for the 'C' in Chimera...But then Chimera couldn't be right before Cyclops.  Well, I'll figure it out.'_ 

*Once everyone breaks for the evening, Alix has something he needs to check.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2007)

Doing anything special with the ship? Just leaving it here? Guarding it?  Trying to bring it into port in the middle of the night?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

(OOC: That's a good point--Vark might have buddies, or just the returning folks)

"Jerrell, you are the best sailor among us.  Congratulations--you are now the temporary captain of this vessel, at least until we can get it back to Lavinia.  I need you to guard it--there should be a captain's quarters for you to rest.  Tereg can help, and Nathan, you can help too if you like.  I'm going to make sure we're all set for tomorrow.  I guess Julian can begin healing here--Nathan, once you pray for new blessings in the morning, you can heal him up, right?  Great!"

*Regardless, Alix will head back.  He has somewhere to go tonight.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2007)

ooc: I'll give it a bit to see if anyone else wants to head to shore for the night. For his part Tereg will stay on the Blue Nixie with Julian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

(OOC: Sure thing--want to do Alix's thing to save some time?)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2007)

"I suggest we move it. they were about to move and if any of tehre friend see the ship is still here, they will find it suspect. We could move it in another part of the city." suggests Jerrell


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

"Whatever your pleasure, Jerrell my friend.  You know best at sea.  I'll be off then while you do that."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2007)

"Fine, we will be in the canals near the whaler disctrict. If you don't find us there, just go to the Drunken's Dolphin in teh whaler district. If you don,t show up or have to move the boat elsewhere, I'll make sure you'll have some news there." tells Jerrell. He will then move teh boat over there for the night.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Jerrell watches from the bow of the ship as Alix climbs down with the ring tucked out of sight.  It takes a few moments for Alix to get back into the small boat, but before long he is back on his way towards the docks nearby.  The darkness hides a lot of his movement as few torches remain sputtering in the late night.

With only two in-experienced sailors at hand Jerrell has a lot of work ahead of him to move this ship around to the other side of the bay.  He quickly instructs Tereg on the finer points of steering and makes sure the short faen has something to stand on while accessing the wheel.  Together he and Nathan finish unfurling the sails.  There is a slight breeze blowing which is good because with the inexperienced crew he'd prefer to take is slow.

Straining on the lines he manages to tug the sails round to pick up the breeze and begin moving out of the harbor.  Adding to the difficulty is the issue with light. Thankfully most of the other ships and small fishing boats are anchored closer to the docks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]*Alix has the ring, so he is going to head to the Vanderboren vault tonight and scope it out to make sure it is safe for Lavinia and to check the layout inside.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Alix would know that access to specific vaults in Castle Teraknian requires that noble family members register at the desk with the clerk, persenting their signet to confirm identity.  Beyond there individual families can install guardians and/or traps on their particular vaults at their own expense. With that knowledge is he still going to continue?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]Indeed.  In fact, that's even better by a longshot!  Even if he is denied access, when he checks the ledger with all the registered sign-ins in it, he'll get to see if his hunch that Vanthus stole the other ring and has been trying to acces the vault was right.  Heck, if he'd known that already, he would have gone there first instead of talking to Rowyn.  Also, he has the signet and high interaction skills, so the truthful statement of 'I am an emissary of Lavinia Vanderboren' should easily get him past.  If there are traps, hopefully Alix will find them on this scouting mission so that he can keep Lavinia safe from them tomorrow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Do you head there in the middle of the night?

ooc: I'll probably roll a nice diplomacy roll to see how far you get and sum it up in one post to keep the game from stalling on split party stuff again.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]If they aren't open now, he'll wait until dawn to go there.  I'm not seeing how they wouldn't let him in, though--he has the signet, a letter from Lavinia, and a very high Diplomacy.  Don't worry--I won't be long, unless it's a gigantic dungeon with tons and tons of rooms in it..[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=Alix]Early in the morning Alix travels to Castle Teraknian.  The castle sits alone on an island near the noble district.  Once catapults lined the towers to protect the bay from intruders trying to enter the port.  Now the castle is little more than an icon for the nobility of Sassarine.  Alix takes a ferry over to the small dock at the base of the castle. There a bleary eyed youth in the livery of the castle itself ties off his boat not paying much head to the young noble.  Once past the bailie, Alix can see that the castle grounds have been kept in shape, but show the wear of an unused castle.  

The door to the main keep is open for the morning and a bored looking guard in the same livery as the page stands guard, his polearm leaning against the castle wall.  He looks up as Alix makes his way forward but does nothing to stop the self-assured young man.  Alix must look like he knows where he is going.

Inside the decore of the main room has been kept up to some degree. No longer are there any evidence of the finery that would accompany the lord of a city as grand as Sassarine, but the carpets and lanterns are all well kept.  Two score paces into the room a grand desk (of Olman teak) sits ready to welcome the nobles of the city. Behind it a studious scribe works away at a small pile of papers. What might keep the skinny man so busy is beyond Alix as he knows that the castle is not visited very often.  

Approaching Alix is met with a wry grin as the man draws a sip from a hot cup of coffee sitting beside him on the desk.  Introduced as Eron Cebran, the scribe is the magistrate of the castle ensuring that the nobles who enter follow the protocol set up in the ages past. A return to the old ways is important to the middle aged man whom Alix can tell purposely differentiates himself from the way things used to run with the Scarlet Brotherhood in charge of the city.

Sweet talking his way through the opening meeting Alix gets a look at the registry and sees the name Vanthus Vanderboren dated only a week ago.  It certainly does look like the young errant noble has attempted to access the vault. Upon questioning the scribe about Vanthus though, Alix finds out that Vanthus was unable to descend into the vaults because he lacked a signet ring.  Vanthus apparently was quite upset at this and the guard had to come and forcibly escort the man from the castle.  Foiled once, he hasnt been seen again.

Though reluctant to allow Alix down into the lower recesses of the keep, Alix manages to pave the way with his sweet tongue.  Escorted by Eron down a spiral staircase into a large circular chamber, Alix is lead deeper into the castle.  Over a dozen five-foot-wide hallways radiate out from the central vault chamber, each of these halls is ten feet long and ends at a single iron door - the entrance to the family vault.  The clerk leaves Alix here. 

The short passageway ends at a solid-looking iron door. The portal is emblazoned with a simple rune - an eight-pointed star.  Above the door, inscribed in flowing script on a polished silver plaque, is the name "Vanderboren".  A single handle protrudes from the door, just below a circular depression bearing the mark of the Vanderboren signet.

Alix presses the signet to the door and nothing happens...  Trying again and again, and checking for other triggers meets with little success.  Frustrated he returns to Eron's desk.  At which point he is informed rather belatedly that there was good reason Eron had been reluctant. Only one bearing the bloodline of the noble house as well as the signet ring will be able to pass the doors of Castle Teraknian's vault.

ooc: yes it really is written into the module that you need bloodline and ring.[/sblock]

[sblock=the rest]Jerrell slowly but surely manages to navigate the craft out of the bay and around to the whaler's wharf.  There they anchor not too far off shore. Without the harbourmaster around, it'd be difficult to find berth at this time of the night. By morning Alix has not returned. Julian rises on his own though he is quite injured still.  Once Nathan has had the chance to prey, he can heal Julian.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 23, 2007)

Jerrell looks at the raising sun. Having spend the remianing of the night on teh boat have make him feel more at ease. He still feels the memory of the wounds his opponent have given him. It was the second time this month he has been on the edge of getting killed. He wondered a moment if that style of life was for him. He had heard of many adventurers with famous lives, but how many was forgotten, how many died in a dark place far from any mourn for each of these hero. He remember the kids who was playing yesterday with there fake sword.

"Where is Alix?" asks the sailor to the others as the sun have taken his place in the blue sky.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Alix]_'Okay, this is very very good.  That means he will come to me because he needs me and the ring to open the way.  I need to sneak Lavinia in under a second entry of my name without anyone recognising her so that we can remove the treasure first.  Then I send word to Rowyn that I want to meet Vanthus at the Castle Teraknian vault, and that I have the ring and the combination to the safe deeper in the vault (which is both true and necessary lest he try to kill me at the entrance).  The others will be lying in wait to ambush  good old Vanthus, hopefully with traps and guardians to aid us.  This is the perfect mousetrap.'_

*With that set out, he heads back to the others and then to go see Lavinia.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2007)

Julian awakes, pleased to be alive, but grumpy at his injuries.

After the other fill him in on what happened, he sighs.  "What a dangerous fight.  We are lucky to be alive.  But it turned out rather well.  Looks like Vark's sailors were afraid of that monster loose underneath the deck.  That's probably more of an explanation of why they ran than our attack.  Still, we helped.  We got Lavinia's ring back.  We're done, really.  Or almost.  Alix set off alone did he?  With the ring.  Got lots of ideas, that chap does."

Julian is content to wait a while for Alix.  If he doens't return the next day, though, he's inclined to go find their employer.  He'll hit up Ayden for some healing in the meanwhile.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2007)

It doesn't take too long for Alix to find the Blue Nixie in the whaler's wharf or rather just off shore. Jerrell must not have wanted to try to bring her to dock in the middle of the night with a small crew.  A quick conversation and a copper gets him a ferry out to his companions aboard the ship.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2007)

"Greetings and salutations, my friends.  Your actions of yestereve were valiant, and they proved that you are all mighty indeed.  Julian, even though you may have fallen early in the fight, your words of inspiration stuck with us for the rest of the battle, and they were crucial, I believe, to our eventual victory."

"Early this morning, I found compelling evidence that Vanthus Vanderboren killed his parents in an attempt to steal their fortune.  He has not yet succeeded, however.  But I have a plan to trap him that will put me in great danger but will probably work.  But first we need to go see Lavinia."  

[SBLOCK=Don't read this]
First, we need to sneak Lavinia with us to the vault--we don't want her to go there openly for several reasons, her own safety paramount.  I would simply allow her to stay while we checked the treasure if not for an unfortunate requirement that a blooded Vanderboren be present to open the vault.  Of course, that requirement will aid us immensely on phase two."

"Getting to the treasure should be trivial with the ring, and the scrap of parchment is probably used to find the path through a maze or the combination of a vault at the end, so that should also be no problem.  Once we remove all the treasure for Lavinia clandestinely, we move on to phase two."

"In phase two, you all will stay in the vault and ready an ambush.  I will then contact Vanthus through Rowyn and tell him that I found the ring to open the vault but I need a blooded Vanderboren also to open it.  I will tell Rowyn that my offer is to split the treasure 50% to me, 50% to her and Vanthus (and if she quibbles, I will fight hard but maybe eventually let her go to a 40/60 split.  I will also mention that I know a secret combination (which will be true at that point, hopefully) that they need at the end, so that way they don't kill me after the door is opened.  Then, we ambush Vanthus.  That should be all of it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2007)

"Well, this could turn out to be quite an adventure.  Lavinia only asked us to return the ring, and you still have that, don't you, Alix?  That will net us 200 gold.  Beyond that, she has not asked for our help.  Let's go see her, by all means.  And why don't you tell us what else you know and how you know it."   says Julian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2007)

"I like to keep my sources confidential, particularly when they include someone who said one thing but was lying," (OOC: i.e. Successful Sense Motive against their Bluff) "But I will at least tell you that I have written evidence that Vanthus has been trying to get into that vault and rob it blind.  As to the money, there is that too.  As I said before, I don't know to take any of the lovely Ms. Vanderboren's money if she is in dire financial straits, so my services here are gratis.  In any case, yes, let's go.  We have much to do yet."

(OOC: I forgot, Erekose, but Alix has requisitioned a female Meravanchi servant's outfit and cloak before coming here.  It will be used in Step 1 of the Catch Vanthus Plan, assuming the very high probability that Lavinia wants us to keep working for her)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

(ooc: okay you've got the outfit, no worries. Though the gossip around the Meravanchi household will carry this news amongst the other servants.)

Being morning the bustle of the city has already begun.  Whalers heading out on their heavy boats have already set out before dawn.  Colourful birds sweep past the Blue Nixie as you prepare to head in to see Lavinia.  As your ferry docks with, you see a rather annoyed looking fat gentleman staring at you.

"That your ship?" he says with a sharp nasaly voice as he points at the Nixie. "You can't just haul anchor in the port you know.  If you want to leave it here, it'll cost you.  Course you could haul her round to the bay where merchant ships are supposed to dock."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2007)

"This is Lavinia's boat, and she is in financial trouble."  says Julian softly to the others.  "We shouldn't get the boat seized.  At this point, some of the sailors who jumped overboard might have made it back to dock.  And soon enough, word of this will be all over town.  I suggest we go ahead & move it back as he suggests."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2007)

"I agree.  Fortunately, the word of those who jumped overboard will not contradict ours when we say that Vark admitted to piracy and was engaged in illegal smuggling of exotic creatures until his own crimes came back to bite him as one of the creatures broke free and wreaked havoc.  This led to Vark's own death and that of several others, including the man we tried our best to save."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2007)

"Sorry sir, but the boat had some problem, damaged by some fire and we need to quickly repair it. We will move it now that the main damaged have been repair." explain Jerrell. After the man leave, Jerrell starts to move the boat, givinga few order to his teammate to help him.

"Fine, let's move it. After that, I suggest we bring the ring back, as she asked. I don't see why we would do more. I don't think it is healthy to mess more then needed into the noble's intrigues." tells Jerrell, thinking of the advice his captain have told him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2007)

"Bring the ring back?  That is just what we'll do, my friend.  But we must wait and see what more Lavinia would like us to do.  I have a suspicion that she will have a follow-up assignment for us, and if so, I have a plan to ensure its success."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2007)

Jerrell looks a moment at Alix in silence. He didn't liked much that answer. After the fight he just done, he feel better hunting whale than figthing creatures or bandits that want him dead. Being the prey and not the hunter change his perspective and his chance of survival too. But he felt like he was missing information, and that was annoying him more, but without these information, he had to trust his companion. "Fine, let's finish to move that boat first."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2007)

It takes time, but with the sun and the breeze it is easier than it was at night. Alix' and Julian's help is instrumental in avoiding the small boat traffic of the busy bay as they come into the harbor.  They have to pay a small fee to lay anchor, but much less than what the lackey at the whaler's dock wanted.  With the boat locked down, the crew head to the Vanderboren manor.

The morning sun shines brightly over the courtyard, the smell of freshly baked bread mingles with exotic spices as merchants ready for the day ahead. Early shoppers are out to gather their daily ingredients for the day's meals.

Inside the manor the old gnomish woman shows you to the centre courtyard where the early morning sun has yet to descend all the way to the grass.  It is nice, cool, and bright in the big chairs as you wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2007)

_'Even though she desperately needs this, she still makes us wait.  Yes, it's an attempted display of power to show that she can make us wait, but it's annoying.'_

*Alix waits idly for Lavinia to arrive.*


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2007)

Julian is happy to be alive and in no particular hurry.  He muses what he might do with his 200 gold pieces, and hopes Lavinia will offer them breakfast.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2007)

After only a few moments, Lavinia arrives to great you on the porch. "Thank you all for joining me again.  I can but hope that you've been successful in dealing with Vark and his men?" she says hopefully.  Her long blue dress appears quite light and comfortable for the tropical tempuratures of Sassarine.  She smiles as she pauses before you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alix makes quite sure that they are completely alone (even including the gnome--anyone could be a spy) before beginning.*

"Vark was involved in piracy and smuggling of exotic animals and beasts.  When we approached him about this, he attacked us with a crew of thugs.  We managed to thwart him with relatively little violence, and no women were harmed, but unfortunately, one of the creatures Vark had imprisoned escaped during the encounter and started killing people and lit the ship on fire.  We easily defeated the beast and put out the fire without any harm to the vessel, but in an ironic twist, the weight of his own sins brought about Vark's end, as we were then too late for him, and another of his thugs or two were mauled by the monster.  We are now in possession of your gold and your ring for entering the vault, both of which I bestow upon you now," Alix hands them over, "I have some other details I can share if you need further help from me and from my brave comrades, but I would not wish to presume such without the assertion of your desire."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2007)

Jerrell sits down and let Alix speak. He listen and thinks that Alix have not the same definition of violence then himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2007)

"Excellent, thank you all very much.  This is all a very fortunate turn of events.  With my father's ship back and his ring too! I knew that Vark was up to no good, but no one would listen to me." she says as she takes the ring and the money. "I do indeed have another opportunity that I wanted to share with, particularly in light of your success. With the Ravens away on another important matter for the family, I'm in need of personal troubleshooters if you are interested. I'd pay you quite well to remain in my employ and would entertain opportunities to see to your future success."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2007)

"As I said before, I am not in this for money, particularly since I know that you are hard up for cash, so feel no need to repay me until you are fully financially solvent once again, though of course, I will hope that you shall repay the favours I do for you once you are able.  Please, let us know of your next task.  I wonder if it might be what I think it is."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2007)

Julian perks up at the offer of further employment.  "We're a good team, Lavininia.  I'm happy to stay and help some more.  Especially if it involves getting rid of more lowlifes like that Vark."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2007)

"I think of everyone here, you might know Alix, though some of you may have guessed after our first meeting.  As I mentioned before, I needed this ring to access my family's vault beneath Castle Teraknian in Sassarine Harbor.  All of Sassarine's noble families have vaults under the castle, but I've never been. It was always my parents who maintained the treasury of the family.  Rumors hold that some family vaults are quite extensive and guarded by traps. I suspect that my family's vault is relatively small and safe, but there might be a construct guardian.  If you are amenable to it, I'd like you to accompany me to the vault and provide protection and aid in investigating the vault." she replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2007)

"Excellent, it is as I thought.  I have already checked at Castle Teraknian for various reasons...I will just say that there are malign forces at work that wish you ill, so I am going to _strongly_ suggest that you visit with me incognito--disguise yourself in this Meravanchi servant's garb, if you would."

*Alix produces the outfit.*

"We will go to the vault together and retrieve your treasure for you without letting anyone know that you were there or that we removed it.  This is because a dangerous killer wants the treasure as well.  This will not only keep you safe, my dear, it will also provide the perfect bait for the killer--if my friends wait in the vault after you and I leave, I can bait the killer for a trap and capture."

"I have only your safety and well-being in mind.  Please, Lavinia my dear, would you change into the provided apparel for this excursion?  You should find that it is just the right size for you."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 7, 2007)

"Disguise sounds like a good idea."   says Julian aimably.  He lowers his voice and says to Jerrel, "I don't know about being locked in a vault though.  Best we take a bit o' extra breakfast with us on this trip."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2007)

"We are going all together, or simply you and her" asks Jerrell, not sure of what happening in Alix mind. Jerrell starts to not like to see one of his teammate to be planning two steps foward without letting the other knowing it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2007)

"As I mentioned, we shall all go together," Alix affirms.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2007)

"That's sounds fine." answers Jerrell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2007)

"I know Vark was a problem, but do you really think my life is in danger?  I can go with you in disguise. I'm just curious why you've come to that conclusion.  If thats true, then it definitely sounds like I was right to hire all of you to stick around." replies Lavinia, not knowing who Alix suspects.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2007)

"Vark was a small fry.  He was a foul man who was breaking several laws and trying to extort you, but ultimately I doubt he meant you physical harm.  On the other hand, I have hard evidence that there is someone who has been trying to break into your vault and take the money, and if I am right, for which my evidence is overwhelming but not yet 100% conclusive, then our culprit has already shown that they are willing to resort to murder," Alix replies, handing Lavinia the disguise, "It would pain me deeply if something untoward were to happen to you.  As soon as you change, we can go to Castle Teraknian."

_'No one ever pays attention to servants, particularly not nobles.  The disguise is the perfect one to choose, even the symbolism notwithstanding.  I can't tell her who it is yet until we have the rats in the trap--the act of springing the trap will seal the deal.  Of course, Rowyn taunted me with the fact that the Dawn Council is quite corruptible.  This may be another of those days where things end in blood, but a parricide and possible future fratricide is too vile to ignore.'_

(OOC: Alix is ready to go once Lavinia dons the servant's garb (and the appropriate servantlike pose and stance, which he will help her with until she gets it if she doesn't have it at first) )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2007)

"I am glad to have all of you on my side, with the Jade Ravens out of town I'd have never known that someone was after my life.  Come lets head to Castle Teraknian now.  Your disguise is a great idea, pass me the servant's garb." says Lavinia. She'll step out of the room for a moment to change. It doesn't take her long to return.  With a little coaching she'll better fit the part.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2007)

Julian makes sure he has a good meal before he hits the castle.  Otherwise, he's ready to rumble!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2007)

*Alix offers Lavinia coaching on how to act like a servant--things like keeping a demure expression, not meeting the gaze of others (more important for her than for a regular servant), standing a bit behind her make-believe master, reading Alix's body language in order to act in tandem, etc.  Once she is ready, they head to Castle Teraknian.  Alix makes sure to find the same person who let him in a few hours ago.*

"Thank you so much for your help earlier today!  My patroness is most pleased that we have excellent people like you working here.  Anyway, I'm heading over to the vault again with my friends here.  Just let me sign in again--" 

*Alix will sign in and try to wave away the suggestion of one of the people to guide him to the vault like this morning, pointing out that he already knows the way and that the staff here has to work hard and he wants to give them a break.  If they insist, he will make sure not to actually open the door to the vault until the entire area around is clear (having Tereg help him check for that--he knows his own weaknesses at Spotting).  Once all is clear:*

"Tereg, I have a job for you that is very important.  I need you to stand guard outside of this door and make sure that there is no one snooping around, trying to get in behind us, or here to see it when we open the door and carry out the treasure.  You are the best among us at doing such while remaining unseen.  You'll hear me knock softly three times from the other side, which means I will wait exactly two minutes before heading out--that's your cue, if there is someone here, to do whatever it takes to make sure they don't notice us.  Thank you Tereg.  Everything depends upon you, my friend."

(OOC: I picked him because he's an NPC so he won't miss anything and because he's good for the role)

*At that point (having already thoroughly check to make sure no one is close enough to either see or hear the door open), Alix has servant-Lavinia produce the ring and open the door.  After they are inside, he requests:*

"My Lady, let me hold onto the ring for a while.  I fear some kind of trap or guardian that will attack whoever enters without this symbol of legitimacy, and yet, we cannot risk that the trap is instead indiscriminate and send you first.  I will take point today."

*Before continuing, Alix needs to make sure of one detail--am I correct in assuming that the door is likewise locked on the inside if you don't have the ring?  In other words, there isn't some easy way to open it from inside?  This is _crucial_.  Once he has ascertained this, Alix will lead the others into the vault, brandishing the ring openly and calling out ahead to any potential guardians:*

"We come in the name of Lavinia Vanderboren, true and rightful heir to the Vanderboren fortune." 

(OOC: I posted a lot of actions here in attempt to help us move forward through some simple details since I know you don't have time to post much Erekose.  You can absolutely definitely stop me earlier if there's anything important at all!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2007)

The group travels to Castle Teraknian. The castle sits alone on an island near the noble district. Once catapults lined the towers to protect the bay from intruders trying to enter the port. Now the castle is little more than an icon for the nobility of Sassarine. The group takes a ferry over to the small dock at the base of the castle. There a bleary eyed youth in the livery of the castle itself ties off his boat not paying much head to the young noble. Once past the bailie, the group can see that the castle grounds have been kept in shape, but show the wear of an unused castle. 

The door to the main keep is open for the morning and a bored looking guard in the same livery as the page stands guard, his polearm leaning against the castle wall. He looks up as the group makes its way forward but does nothing to stop them.

Inside the decore of the main room has been kept up to some degree. No longer are there any evidence of the finery that would accompany the lord of a city as grand as Sassarine, but the carpets and lanterns are all well kept. Two score paces into the room a grand desk (of Olman teak) sits ready to welcome the nobles of the city. Behind it a studious scribe works away at a small pile of papers. 

Eron Cebran, the scribe is easily bluffed with Alix's return visit and the group passes without issue. Eron even lets them head to the door without his assistance.

The group heads down a spiral staircase into a large circular chamber. Over a dozen five-foot-wide hallways radiate out from the central vault chamber, each of these halls is ten feet long and ends at a single iron door - the entrance to the family vault. 

The short passageway ends at a solid-looking iron door. The portal is emblazoned with a simple rune - an eight-pointed star. Above the door, inscribed in flowing script on a polished silver plaque, is the name "Vanderboren". A single handle protrudes from the door, just below a circular depression bearing the mark of the Vanderboren signet.

Tereg agrees to keep watch outside.

When Lavinia presses the signet ring into the small depression above the handle, the door flashes once with blue light, then slowly swings open on creaking hinges. The door remains open until it is closed manually.  Testing things Alix determines that the door can be opened from the inside without the ring just by pushing on it. However, while inside the door will not open from the outside without another application of the ring.

The floor of this domed chamber is of polished green marble. Two fifteen foot wide alcoves have lower ceilings and feature marble pillars carved to resemble coiling snakes. In the centre of the room, five similar pillars are embedded into the walls, rising up thirty feet to a dome overhead. Looking up the dome bears a huge representation of the same eight-pointed star that was engraved on the door to the south.

As Alix steps in to lead the group deeper into the vault a raking metal sounds begins issuing from the left alcove. A three foot long snake that looks like a cobra made of dozens of circular iron bans fitted together moves quickly towards Alix.

Roll Init!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2007)

(OOC: It's still attacking while he brandishes the ring?  Phooey, that's a silly guardian.  Well, maybe there's something else that we don't know that we have to do to prevent an assault.)

"Maybe this won't actually attack me--let's leave it alone unless it strikes," Alix suggests, turning to the snake thing, the ring still brandished openly "Umm, the Gray Render looks to the east?" he says to the snake rather sheepishly.

(OOC: 17 init)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2007)

ooc: potentially the same problem that Alix had with the door...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2007)

(OOC: Yeah, yeah )

"Lavinia--maybe it needs a Vanderboren to make it stop attacking?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2007)

_OOC:  Init 14+2=16_

IC:  Julian jerks out his sword.  "Livinia - what do we do?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerrell draw his shield and rapier and place himself in a defensive stance, ready to strike at first hostile movement.

OOC: Init: 16, draw his shield and rapier and ready an attack (or partial charge if needded) against the cobra if it attack someone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2007)

[Round 1]

The cobra moves in with incredible speed and bites at Alix, but is unable to pierce his chianshirt. It does not appear to react to Alix's statement about Grey Renders in the least.

Alix retreats back to Lavinia and the others, handing her the ring.

Jerrell and Julian both move together to defend Lavinia and Alix.  The two strike with swords against the hard metal carapace of the snake, though only Jerrel's strikes home.  The rapier slides along the metal hardly scratching it.

Lavinia puts the ring on quickly and says hesitantly, "Stop".

To which the cobra obeys. "Um. Move over there." says Lavinia ordering the snake back into its alcove. To which it obeys.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

(OOC: It wasn't enough for her to be a Vanderboren, right?  She also needed the ring?  Excellent)

"Good job, Lavinia--whew, I am glad that's over with.  It's good that we have that cobra here, though.  Later, when the others wait here for the ambush, the cobra can be our first line of defense.  Let's keep going, then.  Lavinia, I would be reluctant to put you in danger, but you seem to be able to thwart all the guardians, so let us advance together."

*Alix walks side-by-side with Lavinia, and the group continues until they find another guardian or the treasure room.*


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2007)

"Let's look around first.  Is there any treasure to be seen?  Have you been here before, Lavinia?"  asks Julian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

_'What do you expect?  This is a treasure vault, Sparky.  There's going to be treasure in the vault part, not on the person of random guardians.  No harm in delaying since it isn't attacking though, but...'_

"We might as well take a glance while we're here, but it would be best to head forward and onward soon if there's nothing clearly here.  The treasure is probably deeper, in the vault part."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'What do you expect?  This is a treasure vault, Sparky.  There's going to be treasure in the vault part, not on the person of random guardians.  No harm in delaying since it isn't attacking though, but...'_
> 
> "We might as well take a glance while we're here, but it would be best to head forward and onward soon if there's nothing clearly here.  The treasure is probably deeper, in the vault part."



_
OOC:  I assumed we could see the whole vault, but no description of treasure was given._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

(OOC: You may be right   I admit that the initiative thing distracted me to several details, chief amongst them this one, which is very very bad--



> Testing things Alix determines that the door can be opened from the inside without the ring just by pushing on it. However, while inside the door will not open from the outside without another application of the ring.



 )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2007)

ooc: the same goes for me actually. I made a big gaffe that will require deviating from the text of the adventure. Nothing a DM can't handle, but annoying none-the-less.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

(OOC: If the gaffe is that the door is actually locked on the inside, I'm totally okay with you changing it  

More seriously, though, I'm guessing it's something more secret that you can't tell us yet (off the top of my head, I still think the 'vanishing' of that other ring is suspicious, so maybe one of the bad guys was supposed to have it after all?  Anton Chekhov once said 'If you see a gun in Act I, you know it will be fired in Act V').  You probably can't let us know what it is yet, but I'm curious to find out later, when it isn't a spoiler.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2007)

occ: that and has used it already...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

(OOC: Wow, I was right?  Score!  One more for Anton Chekhov and dramatic tropes.  Yeah, that should have been in the ledger, I guess.  No big deal, though.  It does take Alix from 99% to 100% on the whole Vanthus thing, since the bloodline was required and the other Vanderborens are dead.  Also, if the treasure isn't gone when we get in there, it means they still need the combination from Alix, so the plan will still work, with some flourishes.  Alix can play dumb and still pretend like his possession of the ring is a crucial asset as well, since that will either lure Rowyn/Vanthus into revealing their foul play or else force them to pretend that they don't have it)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2007)

With the metalic snake safely out of the way for now, you all start looking around for where to go next. The room is large, but there are no obvious exits beyond the one you came through.  Tereg waits outside the door just in case.  It takes a while to notice but the pillar embedded in the wall directly across from the front door bears a strange snake pattern that is different from the ones on the other pillars.  Checking over the recessed pillar, Julian finds a hidden switch.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 4, 2007)

Jerrell looks around. As Julian make a note about the hidden switch, he just look at the otehrs, waiting there call. All that sound too strange and unfamiliar to him, who has lived all his life in the street or on a boat. He prefers to let others makes the decision, even if there is something about Alix he doens't like, as he always seem to be three step ahead of everyone and keep too much for himself to Jerrell's taste.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2007)

Julian searches nervously, and only if Lavinia doesn't take the lead.  Evidently, their patron hasn't been here before & doesn't know where the treasure is.  

"I've found a switch here.  But there's probably as trap."  He makes sure Lavinia is safely behind him and wearing the ring before he triggers the switch.

_OOC:  As 'safely behind him' as you can be behind a 1st level bard!  _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2007)

"Nice work, Julian.  And the good news is that there probably will not be a trap at this point, if our intel is correct.  I think we're probably getting close."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

When triggered, the snake designs animate. They writhe aside like living creatures, forming a coiling archway that opens into an octagonal room supported by a single large pillar with dozens of deep grooves along its sides.  The seven walls of this room each bear fantastically detailed bas-relief carvings of exotic monsters in threatening poses. Starting at the wall immediartely to the west of the entrance to the room and moving clockwise, the carvings depict a tentacled monster with a glaring red eye and a mouth full of teeth, a looming dragon, a fish-like creature with three eyes and four tentacles, a two-headed giant wielding a pair of immense clubs, a spherical creature with four eyestalks and a bulging central eye over a drooling maw, a gorilla-like beast with a fanged maw and six eyes, and finally a towering black spider with seven eyes. Each monster's eyes consist of a glittering red stone. The ceiling above is only ten feet high, with the now-familiar eight-pointed star pattern radiating out from the grooved pillar.  The arms of this star are black, save for the one pointing south toward the entrance, which is red.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2007)

(OOC: I think I got the answer from the way the description arranged them in order from one to seven and paid so much attention to eyes--I'm assuming this was copied from boxed text, but they should have probably like mixed them up a bit I guess)

"This is a combination lock, so each of these pictures probably corresponds to a number.  The note mentioned 'looks to', and these are arranged in order from one to seven eyes, so that is probably the mapping between beast and number on this end of the combination.  Unfortunately, the note included a different set of monsters.  We may be able to map both ways, though.  The chimera is six because it has three heads, the cyclops is one, the medusa is questionable because all the snakes in the hair have many eyes, but we'll just try two first and assume the maker of the combination was not so clever, an umber hulk I don't know for sure since I don't know much about it, but we can try each possibility there, and the basilisk has two.  Sunrise means we turn east, so maybe right, and sunset would be turning left.  We know this umber hulk thing can't have two eyes because it sits in between medusa and basilisk, so we don't have to try that."

(OOC: I doubt anyone has the right Knowledge to know in character that an umber hulk has 4 eyes, but eventually they will try the combination 6-1-2-4-2, which I believe to be correct.)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 12, 2007)

_OOC:  I must admit, I'd completely forgotten about the note.  Good thing RA caught that.  Here's what the note (in post 379 said) that we found with the ring:
Chimera looks to sunrise
Cyclops looks to sunset
Medusa looks to Sunrise
Umber Hulk looks to sunset
basilisk looks to sunrise_

IC:  Julian stands silently looking up at the ceiling for a while.

"We need to get up there and see if we can turn that 8 pointed star."  He says.  "I don't recall seeing anything that will get us up there.  We may have to form some kind of human pyramid.  Maybe we could raise Tereg."

"From there, if we look at the red point of the 'star' as the sun, then it towards the chimera eastward, then ...that two headed thing would be an ettin, not a cyclops, do you reckon?"

_OOC:  Do we need to make knowledge checks to recognize these monsters?  Julian has Knowledge(arcana)+4 &, of course, bardic knowledge.  We would also like to figure out which direction is East._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2007)

"We can just turn the pillar, I imagine.  And the red point is probably just to indicate which direction we are currently pointing."

(OOC: Hmm, it's probably not a big deal to get East wrong, since we can just try it one way and then the other.)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> The ceiling above is only ten feet high, with the now-familiar eight-pointed star pattern radiating out from the grooved pillar.  The arms of this star are black, *save for the one pointing south* toward the entrance, which is red.




You have your east. And I am not sure what RA suggest is good. I am not convince the note is related to that room, but as I don't have any better idea, it's worth a try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2007)

(OOC: Aha, good point, we do have east.  We might as well try Alix's idea though.  Lavinia said there are no traps, so it isn't like it'll jolt us if we get it wrong, and it seems like it has a chance)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2007)

It doesn't take much for the crew of geniuses to figure out that the pillar is a combination lock and that it can be rotated. Based on direction and very accurate guesses on creatures involved it is a simple matter to begin rotating the pillar. As the red point of the star rotates to one of the creatures on the wall a click can be heard. Counting off the clicks 6-1-2-4-2 in the correct directions yields results immediately as the room rumbles. Five alcoves reveal themselves rotating the faces of the fantastic creatures. Each bears several coffers and chests, though as each opens it is apparent that they have not been well stocked. All the chests are open and empty except perhaps for a few coins here and there.

In the last alcove though Lavinia is excited to see that some coin still remains. There is also a thick ledger and an iron coffer stuffed with documents. Alix can just imagine how much each of those documents lists, recognizing them as notes of loan from various guilds and families from around Sassarine. 

Lavinia steps forward to examine the contents of the last alcove, looking first at the ledger. "It looks like my parents made a practice of doing dangerous favors for numerous organizations in Sassarine, yet rarely bothered to collect rewards. Instead they allowed their patrons to keep the rewards with the understanding that they could collect at any time. There is quite alot here, but it'll take time to collect."

Turning to the documents, she finds the to be are another story all together. She shows the group as she flips through them. "These documents are written in my mother's handwriting but in a strange language I don't recognize. Although the letters are definitely elven. " Included in the document are several maps of jungles, coastlines, and other regions that seem to represent some unknown tropical location. The document also includes dozens of sketches of strange, exotic creatures.  

"The lack of easily useable cash is quite disconcerting. There is enough here to pay taxes and other debts, including your's if you need any money at the moment.  But I'll need time to collect and I hope that my aunt and uncle in Cauldron can help out in the next few months.  That's where the Ravens went.

"Alix, what do you make of this? Does it fit with what you thought to find?" she asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2007)

> It looks like my parents made a practice of doing dangerous favors for numerous organizations in Sassarine, yet rarely bothered to collect rewards. Instead they allowed their patrons to keep the rewards with the understanding that they could collect at any time.




*Alix grins wryly.  This is, after all, exactly what he had just done for Lavinia.*

"How very fitting," he says softly with a smile, "They were truly good people, your parents."



> "Alix, what do you make of this? Does it fit with what you thought to find?"




"No, not what I expected, Lavinia my dear...but this is better.  It means that we can carry everything out without anyone noticing that we have succeeded.  It needs to look like a failure for me to get into the vault."

"Now then, all you have to do is go somewhere safe, while the others stay here in the vault, safely away from the metal snake thing, and prepare an ambush.  We'll get Tereg in here too."

"Then I'm going to put myself at quite a bit of risk by baiting the murderer with the ring and the safe combination, which is no danger to you, since you will already have the treasure in this vault anyway.  If all goes as planned, we should have a pretty good chance at capturing a dangerous criminal, and your life will be safer.  If we don't do this, they might come after you when they find out that you have recovered your inheritance."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2007)

"Looks like a failure?" Jerrell start to pass his hand on the wall and teh ground, taking some of the dust that have gathered with time. He put them on his hands and clothing. Even slap himself on some place so it become red. "Now I look like I have done a stenuous work. That's not the way to enter a safe when you haev all the keys."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2007)

*Alix shakes his head.*

"No, it needs to look like I didn't even get into the vault in the first place.  Jerrell, you and the others have the most important job of all--you need to wait here in the inner vault and ambush the bad guy when I bring him down here."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2007)

"OK.  I don't mind waiting here and being part of the plan.  We can open this door from the inside whenever we need to, so there's not danger of starving.  But I do think you should tell us what's going on, Alix.  If you're really going off to confront a murderer, then your life is in danger.  If you keep us in the dark like this and die, then your hard work will have been in vain.  Level with us.  Don't treat us like servents.  And hopefully we'll be able to help you out if you need us."

Julian also insists on testing the door to make sure he can open it from the inside before agreeing to stay.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

"At this point, you have all the details of my plan.  I'm going to pretend I want the treasure here for myself and that I'm going to let the bad guy in on the plan for a split.  I'll fake-haggle for a higher price and what-have-you, but you and I know that Lavinia already has the true prize.  Then we'll return here.  I may also have Rowyn Kellani with me too--it depends on if she is going to come because I will be offering her a 'cut' to bring me into contact.  I am also going to insist that they come alone, so there shouldn't be any thugs involved.  If they wind up killing me before they get down here, I'm leaving a letter stating their guilt and their guilt in my murder as well and asking to have them Speak With Dead to me after I'm gone.  That spell can't lie.  It should be enough to convict, even if Rowyn has bought off the higher courts, and that alone should suffice to keep them from killing me off-hand.  I believe I am being fairly aboveboard with all this," Alix smiles, "That was a good question, though.  Is there anything else you'd like to know?  And if you have ideas to make the plan better, I'm happy to hear them."

(OOC: Alix already tested the door earlier, so don't worry, it does open from this side.  It was the first thing he did when we entered)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2007)

"How much time will we have to wait here?" asks Jerrell?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

"I don't know," Alix answers with complete honesty, "That's why I had us bring extra food.  I know trail rations for a meal are not very appetising, so if we are successful and I live, we'll have a fine dinner on me to make up for it as my thanks.  I would hope that I will be back this evening, but it depends on how long it takes me to contact Rowyn.  Last time I wanted to contact her, she met me for dinner, and this time I have something concrete that she wants, and possibly two, depending on if she has the other ring, though if they have the ring, they've been hiding it well, so they will need to pretend to be interested in my offer of the ring, when really they want the combination."

"Oh, and one last thing.  If you hear combat with the snake guardian, don't come out of hiding.  I'm going to try to have the group containing myself and the criminals fight it to soften them up.  I think that even if the construct is destroyed in this way, if it increases our chances of capturing these murder conspirators, then it served the Vanderboren cause quite nobly, as best as it could hope to."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2007)

"Who is this Rowyn, and who is the 'bad guy?'  And how do you know who it is?"

"You believe this action is necessary b/c they will try to kill Lavinia?  If we capture them, do we have evidence that can be used in court?"

"Was their plan to buy the ring from Vark & rob this vault themselves?  Why do they want Lavinia dead?"  asks Julian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

"Rowyn Kellani, pirate princess.  Well not really, but her family did get their money through some...shall we say shady circumstances.  Remember, I told you guys I was going to have dinner with her to gather info.  The true mastermind is careful and stays in the shadows--I have not seen him yet.  I know that Rowyn has had contact with whoever he is, and I know that she can arrange for a meeting.  He seems determined to have the Vanderboren fortune at all costs.  I'm not sure he knew that Vark had the ring.  I was convinced that he had the second copy of the ring himself except that there was no record of his trying to break into the vault," Alix begins.

(OOC: And Erekose mentioned that the reason for that is due to a snafu and they do have the ring)

"I'm fairly certain he still does but doesn't want it known to anyone and is therefore taking great pains to keep any forays hidden.  But no, this is not related to Vark--if anything, Rowyn's family hates all associated with the Harbourmaster most of all.  This particular scheme was aimed at Lavinia and her parents.  It seems to be a straightforward plot of murder in order to achieve the fortune.  I have as much evidence or more than what we had against Vark, by which I mean hearsay from an eyewitness--last time it was Lavinia, and this time it is me.  Also, they're going to indict themselves multiple times just by agreeing to this, of course."

"Good that we have that out of the way.  Anything else?"

_'It doesn't matter what you ask--I'm not going to reveal that the murderer was Vanthus Vanderboren in Lavinia's presence and upset her unnecessarily until we have the bird in the cage...though it doesn't take much to figure that out.  How else am I supposed to get the vault door open when I come back with the murderer?  It only opens for Vanderborens...'_


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2007)

"Lavinia, do you approve of this plan?"  Julian asks their patron.  

If she does, Julian will go along with it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2008)

"Yes, though I'm still concerned that this unknown character that you feel is after us, doesn't really exist. I mean Rowyn is certainly ambitious, but my family has never been as interested in the merchantile enterprizes of Sassarine, being more of the adventuresome type.  Do you think she killed my parents?  However, caution is well advised and if you believe that I am in danger, Alix, perhaps your gambit will pay off. I think its worth the attempt certainly."

With the plan set, Alix and Lavinia prepare to depart leaving Julian, Tereg, Jerrell, and Nathan down in the vault.  The travel back to her estate is easy and Alix does not believe they have been followed.  Once back he is ready to put his plan in motion, one that will most likely involve several letters delivered should he be unable to return.

ooc: sorry about the absence lets rock on!  oh and I'm not going to worry about the lack of renewable air in a locked vault, that'd be mean to kill off 4/5ths of the party like that.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2008)

Julian will open the door for a breather if it gets too musty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 14, 2008)

*Alix sets about planning the chain of letters to be delivered in the case of his demise.  If he's really lucky, he might even get a...well, he can't expect that.  Still, he prepares for the event that he must release the information, staggered of course as planned in the case that his recipients are not as trustworthy as he had hoped.  With testimony from his spirit, it would be foolish for them to murder him out of hand, doubly so when he has something to offer.*

*Once he is finished, he contacts Rowyn, alerting her that he has a business offer for her--a lucrative one. 'My dear, it is you who first comes to mind when I think of a canny and capable partner with which to share this windfall.  And what a treasure it is!  Why surely, it must be as big as all the treasure held in the Vanderboren vault.  If you would like to partake, then meet me tonight at the Imp's Folly private room #3.  If not, well then, I'm afraid that you will have broken my heart, but I'm sure I can find another partner instead.  I am awaiting your reply with great interest, my dear.  ~Alix' he ends it.  He chose the tavern/gaming hall owned by his father for several reasons.  Mainly, he knows the entire layout like the back of his hand, including the secret thoroughfares.  If Rowyn proves to be feisty, he will at least have an escape route planned.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hiatus*

Hi Gang,

Sorry to do this after everyone has hung on so well.  I know you guys well so I know you're not going anywhere anytime soon. But I've started in on a Business Systems Analysis course at university and its taking up a lot of time. I knew it was coming, but had hoped to squeeze enough time out of the day to keep my two games running. I just can't keep up, even with posting for my charaters.  I'm going to have to put this on indefinite Hiatus. I'd hope to pick it up later, but at the moment I can't commit to it at all.

Apologies,
Chris Cumming <Erekose13>


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

No problem. I have a show that is coming in one month, and I will surely have less time in February, so that will be fine with me. I,ll be waiting for this game to come back.


----------

